# tea party 3 august '12



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome to the 3 august tea party  hope you all come often  stay late and have lots of fat free recipes to share. Actually any recipe is welcome  heaven knows  we love to eat almost as much as we love to knit.
Another hot day in northwestern ohio as it is a lot of places today. Hope all of you with high temperatures are staying inside and keeping cool. I just dont see how people work in this heat.
In keeping with the fat free there I offer the following recipe.

Plantation cake
6oz pitted prunes chopped (about one cup
½ cup walnuts chopped and toasted
2 cups unbleached all-urpose flour
1 t ground allspice
1 t ground cinnamon	
1 t ground nutmeg
1 t soda
1t baking powder
½ t salt
1 whole egg
3 egg whites
1-1/2 c sugar
2/3 c canola oil
1t vanilla	
1 c lowfat buttermilk
For hot glaze
¾ c sugar
½ t baking soda
¾ c lowfat buttermilk
½ c butter
½ t vanilla 
1 tbs light corn syrup
1/4c edium-dry sherry (I assume you could omit this)
Preheat to 350 degrees
Combine prunes with walnuts in small bowl  mix well and set aside
Combine flour,spices, soda and baking powder  mix well
Beat eggs with sugar in large bowl until well blneded. Beat in oil and vanilla. Mix in flor mixture alternating with buttermilk until well blended stir in prune-nut mixture and pour in prepared (floured 9x13 ) pan.
Bake 45 to 55 minutes or until top of cake springs back when lightly touched. Cool cake in pan on wire rack for ten minutes.
Meanwhile make hot sherry glaze. Combine sugar, baking soda, buttemilk, butter and corn syrup in lar;ge sauce pan. Bring slowly to boiling, lower heat and simmer ten minutes stirring very often to prevent boiling over. Remove from heat and stil in sherry and vanilla.
Poke holes all over top of cane with fork  pour hot sherry glaze slowly over cake. Let stand until glaze is absorbed. Serve warm or cold.
Makes 16 servings
Jeanne jones of cook it light column in the seattle post intelligencer says the sherry in the glaze wonderfully enhanced the warm flavor of spices in the cake.
She also said even lightened  the cake remained a treat just once in a while. What does she know. Enjoy.
Now I had better get this tea party started.


sam


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

This is the most recent recipe I have copied, just a few minutes ago. No fat!

Barbara


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Try it again
Centennial Margarita
Restaurants around New Mexico are celebrating the Centennial with a special commemorative margarita recipe. Albuquerque's Chama River Brewing Co. shared the recipe ­ try it at home today.


1 1/4 oz. Camarena Reposado Tequila
3/4 oz. Triple Sec
2 Tablespoons of Sugar
1/4 Cup Water
1/2 Cup Fresh Lime Juice
Combine all ingredients into a cocktail shaker with ice, shake and serve in a salt rimmed glass.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Very detailed cake with so much stuff in it!! haha, I will go over this carefully and perhaps get an iced tea to sip on while I am at it!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

The cake and margarita sound delicious!!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Here on Canada's west coast we are having the warmest day of the year. At least I think it as it feels like it. Since I am not an iced tea fan I decided to try to make sort kind of iced coffee with the morning's leftover coffee. I put a cup of the cold coffee in the blender with a cup of skim milk. Added a pinch of cinnamon and allspice and a dash of vanilla. Then I add a teaspoon of Internation Delight French Vanilla fatfree creamer and whirled it around well. I though of adding an ice cube or two but I don't like the sound of them rattling around in the blender. It was delicious. The creamer added just the right bit of sweetness.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love making my own iced coffee - I use the flavored creamers, milk, Hershey's chocolate syrup, etc. I've even included a scoop of Chai Tea mix to it for an exotic flavor. I do like drinking it with ice cubes.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

now i can write a little more leasurily - i was running some errands for heidi - avery fell - had to go to emergency room - seven staples later he is doing fine. those two boys need to be wrapped in bubble wrap - so i ran her errands for her.

there were two recipes i wanted to include and could not find them right away. so here they are.

Corn Casserole
1 can cream style corn
1 can whole kernal corn - drained
1 box jiffy corn meal mix
1 pint sour cream
Mix all together - put in casserole (you might butter bottom and sides first - melt one stick butter - dribble butter over corn mixture and stir through mixture like you were making a marble cake - bake 350 - one hour - uncovered.
NOTE: when i make this recipe i always use green giant corn - i know it costs a little more but i think there is more corn in their cans and it just tastes better - or it could just be in my head. 

and this recipe is for those you really don't like to cook but do so out of neccessity - like my daughter heidi - 

no peek chicken
1 envlope dry onion soup (this is used last just before puting into oven)

1 can cream of chicken soup 
one can cream of mushroom or cheese soup - i vote for the golden mushroom soup that campbell's puts out
1-1/2 cup milk
stir the above together

then - add 1-1/2 cups uncooked rice

lay peices of chicken on top sprinkle with one package dry onion soup - cover tightly with foil - bake 350 for two hours.

think of the knitting you will get done while this is cooking. and if you are of a mind you could have the corn casserole ready to go in the last hour and voila (?) dinner.

i might add it is 115 degrees in my dog yard - even the pets don't want to go out.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi everyone, mom had the stitchesout of he shoulder from her surgery 2 weeks ago everything looks fine. She will have 4 weeks of physical therapy & then she goes back to see the surgeon on October 3rd. My younger brother got remarried today & we were not invited. (This is his 2nd & her 6th or 7th). I have started the pinks & blues feather & fan afghan for the 3rd time. Maybe this time I will remnber to keep count of the stitces between the markers.
Lisa


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Sam,

Thanks for hosting another tea party.

It is still hot here in Wisconsin but the rain we had last week caused the grass to grow enough to cut for the first time in over a month. Lots of brown patches remain.

I went to the Farmers Market yesterday and bought tomatoes so I'm going to make the no cook tomato sauce with my abundance of basil as well. I always make extra then add a bit of balsamic vinegar the next day and end up with pasta salad.

Your recipe sounds very good but will wait until it cools off--would rather not turn the oven on.

I'm getting a lot of knitting done as I watch the Olympics. Great to see all the venues around the beautiful historic buildings. Nice to see some gold medals for the host country. Keeping my fingers crossed for Andy Murray.

Wisconsin Joy


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Sam for hosting another tea party. I will join later with some WW and favorite low fat recipes.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love making my own iced coffee - I use the flavored creamers, milk, Hershey's chocolate syrup, etc. I've even included a scoop of Chai Tea mix to it for an exotic flavor. I do like drinking it with ice cubes.


That gives me an idea. Once upon a time I used to make my own fat-free chocolate syrup. Will have to get out that recipe and make it again for my iced coffees.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey everybody! I turned on the oven! :shock: Roasted chicken with rosemary and garlic--rice--and am trying out a cheese sauce for the veggies.

Lisa, wow, sounds as if you've had a busy week, but glad things are improving. We are trying to get a storm (come on, rain), but so far, it's just wind.

Nothing I've tried to knit this week is working out, so I plan to crochet tonight. That'll show that yarn. Heh.

We are having a guest for supper, so I may not get back for a while, but I hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

lisa - one thing you might watch for the feather and fan - have a marker after each pattern - i think if i remember right it is twelve stitches. when i did this i had a marker every twelve stitches - then if my count was off i knew it had to be within that twelve stitches. it is also handy to have a row counter so you know where you are in the pattern. once you get into this you will wonder why you had trouble with it - it just seems to flow together - honest.

good news for you mother - the physical therapy will really help getting her mobility back.

maybe this time both of them will get it right - one can only hope.

sam



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Hi everyone, mom had the stitchesout of he shoulder from her surgery 2 weeks ago everything looks fine. She will have 4 weeks of physical therapy & then she goes back to see the surgeon on October 3rd. My younger brother got remarried today & we were not invited. (This is his 2nd & her 6th or 7th). I have started the pinks & blues feather & fan afghan for the 3rd time. Maybe this time I will remnber to keep count of the stitces between the markers.
> Lisa


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

our grass is nonexistant purl2diva - even the weeks are losing out to the drout - i'm really not sure the grass willl come back - one could hope that the weeds would not come back but somehow they always seem to pop up.

it is good to see you here at the tea party - we would like to see you as often as you can stop by.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Thanks for hosting another tea party.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i don't know how many of you go to www.allfreeknitting.com -but it is an excellent site for free patterns. today my newsletter had christmas dishrags as it's centerpiece. even if you don't subscribe to it - it is worth just going and checking it out.

sam

try this url for a "cookiejar"pattern dishrag

http://www.knitsbyrachel.com/page19.html


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I love the Olympics. I really, really do. And look forward to them every two years (winter and summer). I don't know what games are being covered where you live, but I am so "over" seeing tennis, soccer and basketball. I want to see some archery, fencing, kyaking (sp?) and *anything* other than previously mentioned games. What games would you like to see that aren't getting enough coverage.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Hello everyone. Hope everyone is staying comfortable and happy. 
Sam, good site and good recipes. Love the corn and chicken recipes. I've made them both from time to time. 

Stay well, everyone. dandy/sue


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> I love the Olympics. I really, really do. And look forward to them every two years (winter and summer). I don't know what games are being covered where you live, but I am so "over" seeing tennis, soccer and basketball. I want to see some archery, fencing, kyaking (sp?) and *anything* other than previously mentioned games. What games would you like to see that aren't getting enough coverage.


I also like archery, rowing, fencing, water polo. - that's got to be what of the most strenuous sports in the games - volleyball (beach and regular.) I'm looking forward to track and field. There is one of the NBC channels that has been showing the " offbeat" sports.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Hi everyone, mom had the stitchesout of he shoulder from her surgery 2 weeks ago everything looks fine. She will have 4 weeks of physical therapy & then she goes back to see the surgeon on October 3rd. My younger brother got remarried today & we were not invited. (This is his 2nd & her 6th or 7th). I have started the pinks & blues feather & fan afghan for the 3rd time. Maybe this time I will remnber to keep count of the stitces between the markers.
> Lisa


It does slow down the knitting but it really does help to count the stitches between your markers on the pattern row.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > I love the Olympics. I really, really do. And look forward to them every two years (winter and summer). I don't know what games are being covered where you live, but I am so "over" seeing tennis, soccer and basketball. I want to see some archery, fencing, kyaking (sp?) and *anything* other than previously mentioned games. What games would you like to see that aren't getting enough coverage.
> ...


Where I live our Cox Cable even has two 3D stations of the sports. Unfortunately, I don't have a pair of the needed glasses so it is watching the scene on a split screen.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

barbarasd - welcome to the tea party - we hope you join us often for tea or other libations and goodies. we like lots of people in the conversation - makes it very interesting.

i missed the archery - loved the shell racing. and the beach volleyball -

sam



BarbaraSD said:


> I love the Olympics. I really, really do. And look forward to them every two years (winter and summer). I don't know what games are being covered where you live, but I am so "over" seeing tennis, soccer and basketball. I want to see some archery, fencing, kyaking (sp?) and *anything* other than previously mentioned games. What games would you like to see that aren't getting enough coverage.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I've mentioned this before, but I wish I could find the station where they broadcast the equestrian events. You'd think since the Queen has a horse in the competition that NBC would cover it.  

Otherwise I've been pretty happy with what has been shown in prime time. It's just hard to avoid hearing who won the events as we are about 5 hours behind and NBC is only showing tape delayed coverage. They may be doing the best they can do to get the events to the most viewers at one time, and if I don't hear who won, I'm just as excited over the events. It's still fun.
I'm not over the tennis. As long as Roger Federer is winning, I'm interested  sue


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We had a fridge full of leftovers today and some stray pieces of roast chicken in the freezer so we served smorgasbord for dinner--2 pieces of chicken breast meat braised in onion, mushrooms and white wine, a few greens beans, some green salad with a fresh tomato from the garden and a piece of last nights' poached salmon/toasted almonds, tuna and noodles with mushrooms and peas, a little savory tomato aspic, some homemade hummus, potato salad, and some tail-ends of homemade bread and my husband's fovorite of the meal-- the roast chicken in a small casserole with rice, onions and the end of the mushrooms.

Then of course, Tims spotted the latest cucumbers from the garden and asked for his favorite--cukes and onions in plain yogurt.

A number of things got cleared out, but now we have some new dishes waiting in the fridge. Oh well, it was all tasty and no last- minute cooking from scratch tonight!!

Enjoy your evening/mornings . I'll check in over the weekend. Ohio Joy


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Yum, the best way to eat. I don't understand people who won't eat leftovers. They don't know what they're missing . Sue
]
]



jheiens said:


> We had a fridge full of leftovers today and some stray pieces of roast chicken in the freezer so we served smorgasbord for dinner--2 pieces of chicken breast meat braised in onion, mushrooms and white wine, a few greens beans, some green salad with a fresh tomato from the garden and a piece of last nights' poached salmon/toasted almonds, tuna and noodles with mushrooms and peas, a liittle savory tomato aspic, some homemade hummus, potato salad, and some tail-ends of homemade bread and my husband's fovorite of the meal-- the roast chicken in a small casserole with rice, onions and the end of the mushrooms.
> 
> Then of course, Tims spotted the latest cucumbers from the garden and asked for his favorite--cukes and onions in plain yogurt.
> 
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Yum, the best way to eat. I don't understand people who won't eat leftovers. They don't know what they're missing . Sue
> ]
> ]


I'm with you, Sue. Now that I'm solo, I only cook two or three times a week. All other meals consist of "grazing" through the fridge.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Howdy all!

On the heat front, many of us who work outside have no choice about staying indoors when it's hot...but I'm on vacation for the next 10 days. I'm hoping things will cool off before I have to go back to work.

As to the Olympics..my son competed in the 2000 Olympics in Sydney, AU. Generally only the very popular sports are telecast. Though I have to say the Aussies seemed to have telecast everything. The "host" country usually has the best coverage.

The shooting sports are rarely telecast..and they are among some of the oldest in the modern era Olympics.

What many of you may not know is that the Olympics were originally competitions between world armies, during peace time. It was an effort to show who had the best soldiers. Pentathlon for instance, is ALL of the things that an Army Messenger must do and it is one of the most grueling competitions in the Olympics. Though it seems few are interested in it.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

preston said:


> now i can write a little more leasurily - i was running some errands for heidi - avery fell - had to go to emergency room - seven staples later he is doing fine. those two boys need to be wrapped in bubble wrap - so i ran her errands for her.
> 
> there were two recipes i wanted to include and could not find them right away. so here they are.
> 
> ...


Hi Sam. Gee these recipes sound so yummy!!!!!! I am going to try them this weekend maybe. I am in Michigan and it was hot here today also. They were saying posssibly rain today but then they said tomorrow. Now they as of tonights news changed it to Sunday. Hummm maybe they really don't know when it will rain. It is soppose to be in the low 90"s tomorrow but will have a cool down next week. That will be a nice change. Thanks for the recipes and I am going to give them a try.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi to all TPers. Happy belated birthday to Poledra and Southeran Gal. Sam, thanks for the Plantation Cake recipe: I've bookmarked it to try when I gather all the ingredients and have a special occasion to attend or have a host of people over. Darowil, looking forward to the carrot cake on Thursday. Must go and get organised for knitting guild meeting this afternoon. It's 11 a.m. Saturday in Adelaide: hope all TPers have a great weekend - those across the pond, stay cool, and those this side of the pond, keep warm.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Howdy all!
> 
> On the heat front, many of us who work outside have no choice about staying indoors when it's hot...but I'm on vacation for the next 10 days. I'm hoping things will cool off before I have to go back to work.
> 
> ...


How fortunate that you get to escape the heat for a while, courier. It must have been awfully hard to keep working at your usual pace in the recent heat wave.

Now about the Olympics...really, you can't tell us that your son competed in Sydney and not share a little bit more info.  I know from other times I have seen you post that you are a very private person and I do respect that, but can you share a little bit about it? Did you get to go to AU and watch? Please tell us what you can without violating your comfort zone. Thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good as Sams cake sounds Althea I don't think we need that and my carrot cake on Thursday! Althea you will see me today. My Doggies have a bye this week so I will be at the Guild meeting. And will be away for all the rest of the minor round so won't be at the footy for weeks. And then just a few games of finalsNow to go and get myself organsied, get the ingredients for the carrot cake etc sorted so I can shop after Guild. The Guild meeting is very conveniently only a few minutes walk from two of Daves 'Palaces of Hell'. 
Hello to everyone else, our weather is not bad, cool but not cold with maybe some rain. Much better than that horrid heat so many of you are having. Some lovely weather coming which will be good to get washing dry bwefore we go away (I dry my washing outside as do most people over here). Our washing machine has packed up so is being fixed meaning trips to the laundromat- and the need for $1 coins which is the biggest hassle of it all.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Thanks for hosting another tea party.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: i have made that no cook sauce twice for my spagetti, hubby doesn't care for it, so i fixed him reg. with hb in it, the last time with my left overs i did add the balsomic vin. this is my most fav. new dish. of course i am a basil lover and use it often, love to finely chop basil, garlic, (really i nearly make a paste and spread this over some tomato slices and put evo over and bake, oh my goodness, i did add some cheese once also. yummo. i can eat a meal on this with wasa crackers. 
ok, gonna take a time out and check on the chasing ufo then some olympics.
i am so full bj took me to a cajun restaraunt, oh my, i have enough left overs for 2 more meals. yummo.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

My son competed in a Pistol event, while he didn't medal he did post the highest US score and really had a respectable finish.

Yes I did go to Sydney to watch the games but spent more time exploring the area. Though I did go to several events. As the parent of an Olympian you get some "special treatment" in some respects. The Aussies were wonderful hosts! My former husband and I opted to give up our special transportation and utilized the trains. We met lovely people everywhere we went.

It was a trip of a lifetime in a great many ways.

I'd highly advise anyone to give it a try if at all possible. Many volunteers are needed to put on the games and you may just have to pay for your travel. My friend Helen passed away this January, she was a volunteer for the Salt Lake City games and had a ball.

The history of the Olympics is very interesting too. If you can't make it to an Olympic competition, you can look around to see if there are any training facilities in your area. While the largest training facility is in Colorado Springs, there are many scattered around the country. Watching the athletes train can be very exciting.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Ain't that the truth! When we are cooking for one, I still can't make just one portion  I still make a batch and , as you say graze on it all week or freeze some.  sue



KatyNora said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Yum, the best way to eat. I don't understand people who won't eat leftovers. They don't know what they're missing . Sue
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

A Margarita Centennial!! Wow!!


BSG said:


> Try it again
> Centennial Margarita
> Restaurants around New Mexico are celebrating the Centennial with a special commemorative margarita recipe. Albuquerque's Chama River Brewing Co. shared the recipe ­ try it at home today.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well on the Olympics I have just seen that New Zealnad are above us on the medal tally! And the article went on to say that on the per capita tally NZ are top (10th overall) and we are 3rd. Have often thought how unbalanced it is when countries with huge populations have so much greater population to pull on. But the poorer countries while they might have the population to pull on don't have the money that is needed these days to pour into athletes to be successful.

My huband are I are the only 2 here now and almost all the meals I cook do at least 2 nights.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

When we lived in Virginia a number of years ago, I discovered Corn Pudding. It's delicious and I will look up the recipe for you if anyone is interested. No, it is not a dessert but a typical Tidewater Virginia recipe for a side dish. We've served it several times here in NE Ohio in the last year or so. Ohio Joy


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Sam,Wow, that Plantation Cake really takes the cake... so nice of you to host our party again. Greetings from Orange County, California where we have been blessed with mild weather and just watch in horror what is happening in the mid section of our beautiful country. Mother Nature at it's worst, we feel so badly for the farmers, it just doesn't seen real. We are trying to eat our poblano chiles with alomost everyting and they are good. Have a lovely weekend. I just posted a shawl I made with pictures and all. I'll take a breather from knitting, maybe just overnight :lol: :lol:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm becoming pretty adept at preparing meals for 4 only these days, but DD is on WW and has been doing quite well. Lots of evenings she is picky or not interested in what has been prepared. Having a growing teen-ager in the house it often seems as if I've not prepared enough to ever fill him up. You know teen boys--they suddenly become hollow from the neck down!! Sometimes DH has missed lunch because of errands or circumstances, so he is extra hungry. And so, sometimes there's a dish of this or a bit of that left over. Some nights are just smorgasbords. That's all there is to do with it!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Joy, I make a corn pudding too--he doesn't care for it, but I love it and make it for myself either at Thanksgiving or Christmas. I think I have two recipes, but one I prefer--I'll have to look it up.

http://southernfood.about.com/od/cheeserecipes/r/bl30103x.htm This is the link to the cheese sauce I made--everyone liked it, and it's really a "cheesy gravy" (which doesn't sound that great but it's really tasty). I also think without the cheese, it *would* make a good gravy--since last week we were talking about sausage gravy and biscuits. 

Now I'm off to fiddle some more with yarn--trying to get something done tonight. The week's "slow time" had me really frustrated, so I'm glad to be making progress on anything at this point.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Everyone! Thanks as always to Sam for hosting. I have my coffee and am ready to do some relaxing. This has been a heck of a week. Wednesday, my son surprised me for my birthday--have already written about that, stayed overnight. When they left, I put on my wild grape jelly to cook and jar up. Then had to clean up that mess. Today was our Manna Day, but, I did not find much today. Went to my friends house and helped doctor some of her problems. She is diabetic and had gotten a splinter in her foot. (Not good for diabetics to injure feet because they can't feel the feet and they can get an infection very quickly. Oh Monday was our Parker County Handcrafters Meeting. Had a really good time. Wish some of you ladies and gentlemen would try to make it. We do enjoy getting together.
Tomorrow, I will start pricing and boxing Nov. sale items. and hopefully my son and my grands will be back Tues. for a few more days of visiting. My grand daughter has been in Rockwall (about 1 1/2 hours drive) at a swimming competition this entire week. Hopefully she will be swimming in 2016 Olympics. That is what she has her eye on.
Receipes sound wonderful. Going to try that chicken while kids are here.
Thanks again Sam for hosting.
Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am loving the Olympics. We have quite a few stations showing different events. I've only seen parts of archery, but they should a lot of the skull races. I've seen boxing advertised, but I don't watch that. I watch all of the volleyball and girls basketball. I've watched some men's bball, but not the US. They are just slaughtering every team. I love bball, but I think no one can compete with this US team. I really wish they would not allow any pro players in the games. That includes tennis. I love swimming and the diving has been good. A friend of mine did watch equestrian, but I didn't see it. Now it is getting to the track and field events. I'll watch some. I agree about knowing the outcome before it is aired, but I tend to get involved while watching anyway.
Recipes sound delicious. I'm knitting on a tooth fairy pillow. Staying inside and trying to keep cool. My DD's BF works outside I really feel sorry for him.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Nothing of much interest (if any!!!) to say. Just stopping in before a little t.v. and bedtime reading. Another very hot day and more all next week. Texas summers? Bah humbug. Painting and knitting as usual. Made Curried Shrimp (cold meal) yesterday and had enough for today. It's quite good. Hope all you tpers are going to have a good weekend and enjoy more of the Tes Party. Thanks Sam, for being such a good host.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Sam,

First time I've popped in as I am usually busy on Fridays and not around the computer very much. I love the quick recipes, they look delicious and I can't wait to try them! If they don't work, a few of the margaritas should fix that!  Our lawn is brown and crunchy here in Manitoba but it sure cuts down on having someone come in and cut it so I'm not complaining. I have been working on a birthday cake today. It's a one layer 13" round with a row of cupcakes around it. All in a Dr. Who theme. I have the cake iced and fondant put on so it doesn't dry out. Have been cutting the toppers for the cupcakes and after a little break I will go back and start mixing the colors up for the tardis, daleks and the cybermen heads that decorate the cupcakes. It's going to be a long night I think, but it's great advertising for my cake business, so I hope the lady that ordered it will be happy with it =) I am trying to get some crocheting in as I can't stand long so I take turns doing things. I would like to have an amigurumi dalek for the birthday as well, but that's if I have time. Party is on Sunday so I am fairly tied up till then. We had some horrid thunder storms go through here earlier and I hope they didn't ruin my fondant. That stuff is even more temperamental than a cat when it comes to humidity! I hope you are dealing with the weather wherever you are if it's too hot, too wet, too windy or whatever it happens to be. 

Ms. Tess


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Evening all. It was thundering today but only a very few drops here at the beach.
Stayed in all day and started my crocheted squares for the May Flower Afghan that our knitting group is doing. I'm not really a crocheter so the first one got trashed.
Just going to have a big salad for dinner as I don't like to cook for just one (me).
Have a great evening. I'll check in again later.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well on the Olympics I have just seen that New Zealnad are above us on the medal tally! And the article went on to say that on the per capita tally NZ are top (10th overall) and we are 3rd. Have often thought how unbalanced it is when countries with huge populations have so much greater population to pull on. But the poorer countries while they might have the population to pull on don't have the money that is needed these days to pour into athletes to be successful.
> 
> My huband are I are the only 2 here now and almost all the meals I cook do at least 2 nights.


I heard on Opening Ceremony that because of Greece's financial woes their athletes attending the events was down.

I never understood people who didn't eat leftovers, either. My cousin's husband is like that. He doesn't even like Thanksgiving Day leftovers. For me, that's the best meals of all. Love turkey sandwiches with cranberry sauce smothered with mayo on sticks-to-the-roof-of-your-mouth white bread.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone,

It is 8:45pm here. I got back from the doctor about 5:45 and had to get dinner ready. Already 4 pages to read will be trying some of the great recipes. Traffic was horrible today partly due to Seafair weekend and the closure of I-90 for the Blue Angels to practice and the rest of the traffic was Friday rush hour. I'm so glad I don't have to go anywhere this weekend traffic is going to be bad all weekend. My thumb is still doing ok and I got a smaller (more protective) splint. I'd better get started reading all the posts so I can go lay down, watch some of the Olympics and try to get some sleep. See you all soon!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your Olympic experience, courier. I've known a couple of people over the years who tried but didn't make it all the way to an Olympic team. What a tremendous accomplishment for your son!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam thank you for hosting again, the recipes look great, I haven't had Plantation Cake in years. Glad Avery is all right, boys, according to my son when he was little, they think they bounce, his words " I don't break momma, I bounce". lol...Ah well. Can't wait to try the other two recipes they'll go over great with DH I think. 

BSG, can't wait to have a Margarita, now if only I had the Tequila I'd be great. lol

I use Sweetened condensed milk ( you can use the low fat if you like, I've even seen Chocolate in San Antonio) over ice, then some left over coffee warmed just enough to get the milk to blend and stir and enjoy. Only needs a little of the milk though since it's sweet, and I've used flavors in it with the condensed milk. Yummm

Sorlenna, crocheting should work. lol

Lisa, So glad you mom is doing well. Maybe your brother figured he'd had so many and with your mom healing if he didn't invite, she wouldn't feel obligated to attend if she didn't feel up to it. Hope that's the case anyway and that he wasn't being rude. 

I would love to see more Equestrian, they don't show any of the horse sports here. 

Happy Birthday Southern Gal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, from one Leo to another. Hope it's a greeaate one. Don't worry, I won't sing. lol

Took the whippet, to the vet to check out his throat, it's a broken salivary gland, which we already knew but the vet needed to decide how to handle it, so next Friday he goes under and they'll locate the break, drain the throat of the saliva buildup then wrap it tightly, then the next week we take him back and if it healed on it's own, no surgery, if not, they'll have to take out the broken gland. It's not a life threatening item but it's very uncomfortable for the dog and it makes eating a bit harder, not bad, but it's not going to be tooooo expensive to fix so we're going to. In San Antonio they wanted to do MicroSurgery for $1600 or more. 

Well, now that I 've written a book, I'll get back to getting caught up. I'll finish up last weeks later too.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

courier770 - yeah for your son - that took a lot of work and dedication from him and from his parents.

and welcome to the tea party - i don't think i have seen you here before - we are hoping you make it a habit to visit us often - and join in the conversation.

sam



courier770 said:


> Howdy all!
> 
> On the heat front, many of us who work outside have no choice about staying indoors when it's hot...but I'm on vacation for the next 10 days. I'm hoping things will cool off before I have to go back to work.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sam0767 - welcome to the tea party - make this a habit of yours to come visit as often as you can - we are sure to have your favorite beverage and if we don't we will get it.

sam



sam0767 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > now i can write a little more leasurily - i was running some errands for heidi - avery fell - had to go to emergency room - seven staples later he is doing fine. those two boys need to be wrapped in bubble wrap - so i ran her errands for her.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

now ohio joy - you should know by now that you never ask if someone wants the recipe - you just include it in your post - lol. of course we want it - we love recipes and we love to eat.

sam



jheiens said:


> When we lived in Virginia a number of years ago, I discovered Corn Pudding. It's delicious and I will look up the recipe for you if anyone is interested. No, it is not a dessert but a typical Tidewater Virginia recipe for a side dish. We've served it several times here in NE Ohio in the last year or so. Ohio Joy


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

patocenizo - could you give us the url for your shawl.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Hi Sam,Wow, that Plantation Cake really takes the cake... so nice of you to host our party again. Greetings from Orange County, California where we have been blessed with mild weather and just watch in horror what is happening in the mid section of our beautiful country. Mother Nature at it's worst, we feel so badly for the farmers, it just doesn't seen real. We are trying to eat our poblano chiles with alomost everyting and they are good. Have a lovely weekend. I just posted a shawl I made with pictures and all. I'll take a breather from knitting, maybe just overnight :lol: :lol:


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sorlenna - thank you for the cheddar cheese sauce - cheddar cheese is one of my favorites and i love cheese sauce - hmmm - i wonder what it would do to a peanut butter sandwich.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Joy, I make a corn pudding too--he doesn't care for it, but I love it and make it for myself either at Thanksgiving or Christmas. I think I have two recipes, but one I prefer--I'll have to look it up.
> 
> http://southernfood.about.com/od/cheeserecipes/r/bl30103x.htm This is the link to the cheese sauce I made--everyone liked it, and it's really a "cheesy gravy" (which doesn't sound that great but it's really tasty). I also think without the cheese, it *would* make a good gravy--since last week we were talking about sausage gravy and biscuits.
> 
> Now I'm off to fiddle some more with yarn--trying to get something done tonight. The week's "slow time" had me really frustrated, so I'm glad to be making progress on anything at this point.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

what is manna day donniek -

i have a friend in the hospital right now - two years ago they cut part of his foot off - and it just wouldn't heal - i am hoping they don't need to cut again.

sam



DonnieK said:


> Hi Everyone! Thanks as always to Sam for hosting. I have my coffee and am ready to do some relaxing. This has been a heck of a week. Wednesday, my son surprised me for my birthday--have already written about that, stayed overnight. When they left, I put on my wild grape jelly to cook and jar up. Then had to clean up that mess. Today was our Manna Day, but, I did not find much today. Went to my friends house and helped doctor some of her problems. She is diabetic and had gotten a splinter in her foot. (Not good for diabetics to injure feet because they can't feel the feet and they can get an infection very quickly. Oh Monday was our Parker County Handcrafters Meeting. Had a really good time. Wish some of you ladies and gentlemen would try to make it. We do enjoy getting together.
> Tomorrow, I will start pricing and boxing Nov. sale items. and hopefully my son and my grands will be back Tues. for a few more days of visiting. My grand daughter has been in Rockwall (about 1 1/2 hours drive) at a swimming competition this entire week. Hopefully she will be swimming in 2016 Olympics. That is what she has her eye on.
> Receipes sound wonderful. Going to try that chicken while kids are here.
> Thanks again Sam for hosting.
> Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for joining us 81brighteyes - we are hoping you will join us again real soon.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> Nothing of much interest (if any!!!) to say. Just stopping in before a little t.v. and bedtime reading. Another very hot day and more all next week. Texas summers? Bah humbug. Painting and knitting as usual. Made Curried Shrimp (cold meal) yesterday and had enough for today. It's quite good. Hope all you tpers are going to have a good weekend and enjoy more of the Tes Party. Thanks Sam, for being such a good host.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

ms tess - welcome to the tea party - so happy you dropped in -hopefully you will have time to join us during the week as the tea party goes from friday to friday.

do you think we could see a picture of the finished cake? we love pictures almost as much as we like recipes and knitting.

sam



Ms. Tess said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> First time I've popped in as I am usually busy on Fridays and not around the computer very much. I love the quick recipes, they look delicious and I can't wait to try them! If they don't work, a few of the margaritas should fix that!  Our lawn is brown and crunchy here in Manitoba but it sure cuts down on having someone come in and cut it so I'm not complaining. I have been working on a birthday cake today. It's a one layer 13" round with a row of cupcakes around it. All in a Dr. Who theme. I have the cake iced and fondant put on so it doesn't dry out. Have been cutting the toppers for the cupcakes and after a little break I will go back and start mixing the colors up for the tardis, daleks and the cybermen heads that decorate the cupcakes. It's going to be a long night I think, but it's great advertising for my cake business, so I hope the lady that ordered it will be happy with it =) I am trying to get some crocheting in as I can't stand long so I take turns doing things. I would like to have an amigurumi dalek for the birthday as well, but that's if I have time. Party is on Sunday so I am fairly tied up till then. We had some horrid thunder storms go through here earlier and I hope they didn't ruin my fondant. That stuff is even more temperamental than a cat when it comes to humidity! I hope you are dealing with the weather wherever you are if it's too hot, too wet, too windy or whatever it happens to be.
> 
> Ms. Tess


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i am sending the wipppet bushels of healing energy - hope everything turns out great and he doesn't need to go under. thank goodness hickory has been healthy - although she could be preggers again. ugh

my ex stopped in with a pattern for a merimaid baby cocoonto see if i would knit it. i will have to go into the yarn shop and check on a couple of the stitches to see just how to do it. there are directions to knit it flat which is the one i will do.

i digress - my ex stopped in - did not know hickory was in heat and left max in the yard - it took about a nano second for the two to connect - what are you going to do??? we will see.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Sam thank you for hosting again, the recipes look great, I haven't had Plantation Cake in years. Glad Avery is all right, boys, according to my son when he was little, they think they bounce, his words " I don't break momma, I bounce". lol...Ah well. Can't wait to try the other two recipes they'll go over great with DH I think.
> 
> BSG, can't wait to have a Margarita, now if only I had the Tequila I'd be great. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Courier, isn't it exciting to know, let alone be related to an Olympian? My landlord in TX was in the 1968? Olympics and won Gold for an Equestrian shooting event, I think it was an equestrian triathalon? But cool to see the pics of him with the Gold. 

Sam, thank you for the energy, the vet seems to be very knowledgeable, and doesn't want to do surgery if not necessary, I appreciate that. He also confirmed that Mocha is a Whippet not an Italian Greyhound. The breeder had him as an Italian Greyhound, wrong, too big, he's a whippet, I had always wondered about that size. lol

Spent the day car shopping with Stepmother, her 87 Lumina bit the dust last month so she needed a new car. DH checked them out really well and she decided on a 2011 Chevy Malibu. It has hail damage so she got a fabulous price. 

Well, DH is getting ready to leave for work soon so I'll be back later. 

By the way, welcome to all the newbies, glad you stopped by and hope you come visit often, we always have the beverage and snacks of your choice available.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Doesn't Hickory know what happens when she and Max get together? When will we see pics of the new puppies?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> i am sending the wipppet bushels of healing energy - hope everything turns out great and he doesn't need to go under. thank goodness hickory has been healthy - although she could be preggers again. ugh
> 
> my ex stopped in with a pattern for a merimaid baby cocoonto see if i would knit it. i will have to go into the yarn shop and check on a couple of the stitches to see just how to do it. there are directions to knit it flat which is the one i will do.
> 
> ...


oh oh Hickory what have you gone and done? !!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

so glad things are working out for the whippet! I need to save up for a neutering, and also an eventual cremation- Rufus being some 60 -70 lbs



Poledra65 said:


> Sam thank you for hosting again, the recipes look great, I haven't had Plantation Cake in years. Glad Avery is all right, boys, according to my son when he was little, they think they bounce, his words " I don't break momma, I bounce". lol...Ah well. Can't wait to try the other two recipes they'll go over great with DH I think.
> 
> BSG, can't wait to have a Margarita, now if only I had the Tequila I'd be great. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I'm afraid my iced coffees are very boring in comparison - I make extra flavoured coffee (favourite is cinnamon hazelnut) in the morning and put it into fridge, when I get home at the end of the day, I put a glass of the cold coffee into the freezer for about 1/2 hour til it's slushy. Not as decadant as the flavoured creamers but still very nice.

This is a long weekend in most of Canada and temps are forecast to be quite hot, looking forward to it. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I think our heat wave will finally break tonight...storms rolled through the area a while ago with wind damage around the greater Minneapolis/St. Paul area but nothing in my neck of the woods. I can finally turn the air conditioner off and open up the windows - hooray!!!!! Almost 1:00 a.m...time for me to head to bed. Good night all!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sometime in september - if she is preggers. it remains to be seen - but if sleeping all the time is an indication then who knows.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Doesn't Hickory know what happens when she and Max get together? When will we see pics of the new puppies?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well Sam, if Hickory got herself in the motherly way, all I can say is congratulations again on a new litter. We can always hope though that by some fate, it didn't take. 

Myfanwy, thank you. Yes, I understand the saving up, I have to get the new little dog we got right before we left Texas neutered also, but they have a really good special in February where it will be around $50 US dollars or so, that's really good. Fortunately all ours are relatively young so will hopefully be with us for quite sometime, I hope that Rufus will be around for you healthy and happy for quite sometime yet also. 

West Coast Kitty, I don't think your coffee sounds boring, if you enjoy it, that's all that matters. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

and she looks so innocent.

sam

it is going onto three in the morning - think i will lay my head on the pillow until someone gets me awake. not too early i hope. lol



myfanwy said:


> oh oh Hickory what have you gone and done? !!!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

I too love iced coffee. When I have leftover coffee I put it into a container kept in the fridge. I have Torani Sugar Free syrups in chocolate, french vanilla, and hazelnut. Adding a bit of half and half, and viola - dessert.

And its nite nite for me too.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

preston said:


> what is manna day donniek -
> 
> i have a friend in the hospital right now - two years ago they cut part of his foot off - and it just wouldn't heal - i am hoping they don't need to cut again.
> 
> ...


Manna Day is a garage sale held by Manna. Manna is a community help organization solely run by volunteers and they sell donated items to help low income families with clothing, utilities, food, school supplies, medical help, etc. It is a wonderful organization. They have helped literally 1,000's of people in the community. There are some spectacular finds at the garage sale held once a month on the weekend before the first Monday. I have found great bargains on yarn there, very reasonably priced. Found the cutest shirts there yesterday and some slacks. The slacks still have the retail store tags attached! They also sell furniture, sewing machines, etc. If you can't find it at Manna it has probably never been made! LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

preston said:


> i digress - my ex stopped in - did not know hickory was in heat and left max in the yard - it took about a nano second for the two to connect - what are you going to do??? we will see.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


More puppies coming Sam? When do you know?

I love the condensed milk in hot coffee. Kopi Susu is the Malaysian white coffee (coffee milk is the literal translation). They pour plenty of condensed milk in the cup and add strongish coffee. Stir it up and it is delicious. My brother was 50 in Feb and I know he loves Kopi Susu so I took Malaysian coffee (from one daughter) and condensed milk for a family weekend thinking Andrew and I would drink it. Well almost everyone loved it. One sister walked in the next morning and said where's the Kopi Susu? before even greeting anyone. HAd to get more condensed milk (even Maryanne who doesn't drink coffee lined up for her share)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Doesn't Hickory know what happens when she and Max get together? When will we see pics of the new puppies?


Does she have much say in it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Myfanwy I left the gate wide open for you to gloat about the Olympics and you didn't go through it. And you were so proud of one gold the other day.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

preston said:


> ms tess - welcome to the tea party - so happy you dropped in -hopefully you will have time to join us during the week as the tea party goes from friday to friday.
> 
> do you think we could see a picture of the finished cake? we love pictures almost as much as we like recipes and knitting.
> 
> ...


I will do my best to have a picture of my cake after I get it finished =) I never thought of posting that on here, thanks for the invitation to do that Sam, I do appreciate it =)


----------



## mr2 (Feb 19, 2011)

You can also add a small can of chopped chilies to that corn casserole. It's delish.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday to Poledra, Southern Gal and Donnie K:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Hope to see your granddaughter in the next Olympics Donnie K. Bravo to her and her dedication to swimming. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: How exciting.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Your recipes are delicious,just reading them I am getting hungry. I will try them.thanks .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Happy Belated Birthday to Darowil, Southern Gal and Donnie K:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Hope to see your granddaughter in the next Olympics Donnie K. Bravo to her and her dedication to swimming. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: How exciting.


Mines very belated- it was in April! I think the other one was Poldara.
It was- but just discovered I've been reading it wrong all this time its Poledra. (if I remembered it right this time).


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: :lol: Good Morning Sam, and all my TP friends. Well life has slowed down a bit with the end of summer pony camps at Lockwood Park. I love the receipe for the corn casserole. Actually tonight we have a potluck at church, and I was wondering what to fix. Voile!! This morning I am going to the gym to work out and swim for about three hours, then off to a meeting. this afternoon I have to stop and get the ingredients for the corn casserole and be at church by 6:00pm. Full busy day again. For now that is what I need-to try and stay busy. I am doing somewhat better missing Fred. I still have moments, and think of him constantly. It may sound fun or strange to some people, but I discovered sleeping with a picture I have by my bed of him--I sleep better. We always slept close to each other. It's better than crying myself to sleep every night. For now it is working and I feel close to him. No amount of wishing will bring him back to me, so this is the next best thing! I am still appreciative of Marianne818 for suggesting I keep pieces of his clothing. I carry his hankerchief with me every where I go. Thanks for all the love and support , and prayers my TP friends have given. I will try to get on here regularily now. I have not been on the computer much or watched much TV since Fred's passing. We have been watching the Olympics and enjoying them. Like Sam said--it's been too hot to even be outside-they even had to cancel several days of camp due to the weather. Will check in later. Have to be at the gym by 7:00 to get Body Rotation class.Have a Super Day and know my thoughts are with you all.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Belated Birthday to Darowil, Southern Gal and Donnie K:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


You are right! That is too belated....Thanks, I will edit if I can still get in. LOL Been up since 4am. Think I need to go back to bed :shock:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

preston said:


> i don't know how many of you go to www.allfreeknitting.com -but it is an excellent site for free patterns. today my newsletter had christmas dishrags as it's centerpiece. even if you don't subscribe to it - it is worth just going and checking it out.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Good morning dandylion--Your avatar is such a great greeting when I see it. Love your smile --it brightens our corner where we are!!!! Keep smiling we all need more of it in these times! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Yum, the best way to eat. I don't understand people who won't eat leftovers. They don't know what they're missing . Sue
> ]
> ]
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: Courier770--Thanks for the tid bit of history--I have never heard that. I have always loved to watch the Olympics. Although I did not get to watch much during the day. Favorite has been Gabby Douglas!!! WOW what a gymnast.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Good Morning! Got some rain here in N. Wisconsin last night. The lawn has been getting more and more crispy and brown. We've been watering the garden and flowers at least once a day. It's so sandy here that it just doesn't pay to try to keep the lawn green. The weeds always win! :thumbdown: 
It's nice to have a cooler morning and although I love sunny days, a few clouds that block some of the heat are so nice!!

On Sunday we realized our 40 yr old fridge that we had in the garage bit the dust and I had to toss my apples and rhubarb I had frozen. On Thursday we replaced the old fridge --sure looks empty! So it's time to start freezing more apples.

I'm knitting a Ravi sweater (Carol Feller's 100th pattern) just have one sleeve left to do. This is the first adult-size sweater I've knit in about a decade and I'm pretty sure it will be too big but will be nice and warm come winter.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello from dull old Beckenham near London. Grey skies again and quite windy - olympians slipping and sliding all over the place! I'm hoping to crack 2 coloured entrelac this weekend in between doing a little baking and feeding hubby. Wish me luck with the entrelac!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:? Darowil--So sorry to hear about the washing machine woes!! That is the pits having to feed machines coin after coin!! Are you going on a trip? I am going to my brother's in Alabama the end of August for about two weeks. Take care and will talk later.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Southern Gal--Sorry I missed your birthday! Hope it was full of fun, laughter, and love enough to last throughout the year! HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!! :lol:  :lol:  :mrgreen:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: Courier770--Thanks for sharing!! I was about two hours away when Atlanta hosted the Olympics.Unfortunately I had to work and could not get off to volunteer. I think it would be really exciting to be there.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

BarbaraSD said:


> I love the Olympics. I really, really do. And look forward to them every two years (winter and summer). I don't know what games are being covered where you live, but I am so "over" seeing tennis, soccer and basketball. I want to see some archery, fencing, kyaking (sp?) and *anything* other than previously mentioned games. What games would you like to see that aren't getting enough coverage.


We can get any of the competitions by clicking the 'red button' on the tv. But I do live very near to where it's all actually happening and as host nation I guess our tv channels have to show everything!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: Sorlenna--As I said to southern gal---Sorry to have missed your birthday. hopefully life will settle into a new normal real soon. May you be Blessed to the Best during this year. HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!! :lol:


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Good morning! This is my first time to come to your Tea Party. I get your Tea Party in the morning. I don't know why, but I enjoy it any way with my morning coffee. What a wonderful sounding cake. I will do the chicken today. It sounds yummy too. Hot and dry here in Virginia. I am knitting and watching Olympics also and feeling proud of the USA. Sure happy to meet new friends.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Donnie K: Happy Belated Birthday to you. Will be saying special prayers for your granddaughter for her practice and "future Olympic trek"!! Have a great year!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Evening all. It was thundering today but only a very few drops here at the beach.
> Stayed in all day and started my crocheted squares for the May Flower Afghan that our knitting group is doing. I'm not really a crocheter so the first one got trashed.
> Just going to have a big salad for dinner as I don't like to cook for just one (me).
> Have a great evening. I'll check in again later.


 :wink: Good morning Dora Sage--I totally know where you are coming from now being alone!! We both have had to start new chapters in our lives--one I did not want to have to do. You are an encouragement to me--that I, too, can make it!! Thanks (As well as Marianne818).  :!:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Well on the Olympics I have just seen that New Zealnad are above us on the medal tally! And the article went on to say that on the per capita tally NZ are top (10th overall) and we are 3rd. Have often thought how unbalanced it is when countries with huge populations have so much greater population to pull on. But the poorer countries while they might have the population to pull on don't have the money that is needed these days to pour into athletes to be successful.
> ...


 :thumbup: I agree only I eat mine on 100% whole wheat, or grain bread. This year I will use a whole wheat wrap!! Healthier, and I might live longer????


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Sorlenna--As I said to southern gal---Sorry to have missed your birthday. hopefully life will settle into a new normal real soon. May you be Blessed to the Best during this year. HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!! :lol:


Whoops! Looks like I got birthday's mixed up also., The other birthday was POLEDRA!!!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i am sending the wipppet bushels of healing energy - hope everything turns out great and he doesn't need to go under. thank goodness hickory has been healthy - although she could be preggers again. ugh
> ...


 :lol: :lol:  Myfanwy --Your so funny!!!! Hello, sorry not to have talked to you in a while. Just too busy getting everthing done and trying to get on with life. Missed you though!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :? Darowil--So sorry to hear about the washing machine woes!! That is the pits having to feed machines coin after coin!! Are you going on a trip? I am going to my brother's in Alabama the end of August for about two weeks. Take care and will talk later.


Talked about our trip last week so others don't need to read it again here is the url for it http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-98523-41.html#1886949 
Hope you have a great couple of weeks away. Going somewhere else could be really good for you now.

Have someone staying tomorrow night (well a couple but neither room is really big enough for two) so I am trying to organise my room a bit so not too cramped! Needed to move some WIPs etc so could find ht efloor. Took the opputunity to do some sorting of what knitting to take with me. Why is it that knitting is one of the first things to sort out when going away? Should be thinking more about getting ready for Thursdays departure. Fairly busy bewteen now and then. Wednesday I am having a lesion removed from my shoulder and so I don't think packing Wednesday or Thursday would be recommended somehow. 
Have just received a msg from a brother saying that the others are meeting up at the cemetery tomorrow (2 years since 2 sisters died within a few weeks of each other) so that takes up more of my time. It might sound strange but last year it was a really good time when we caught up so will probably go.


----------



## karen figueroa (Jan 25, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love making my own iced coffee - I use the flavored creamers, milk, Hershey's chocolate syrup, etc. I've even included a scoop of Chai Tea mix to it for an exotic flavor. I do like drinking it with ice cubes.


For those who drink iced coffee: Freeze your leftover coffee in ice cube trays, with whatever you like added. When you want to chill your next glass it won't be diluted. I love iced coffee as I find it much more refreshing than iced tea.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow my first tea party online...
Thanks for wonderful new ideas..and reminding me of old ones...
Here is a take on your corn casserole we call it corn souffle

2 Tbsp butter
1 pkg (8 oz) cream cheese, cubed
1 can(15 1/4 oz) whole kernel corn, drained 
1 can (14.75 oz) cream-style corn
1pkg (8.5 oz) corn muffin ix
2eggs slightly beaten
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese

Preheat oven 350 degrees
microwave butter on high 30 sec. or until melted in medium bowl
add cream cheese comtinue microeavinng 15 sec or until cream cheese i ssoftened; stir til well blended
Add both corns, muffin mix and eggs, mix well

Pour into greased 13 x 9 inch baking pan; sprinkle with cheese

Bake 40 minutes or until golden brown, cool slightly
makes at least 16 servings

You can make mexican style by using can of corn with peppers

Enjoy and thanks for reminding me of this, i think i'll be making some corn dishes.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Morning Tea Party friends and family!!!! Seems I have missed more birthdays (I'm horrible about that) I do apologize and wish all a very Happy Belated Birthday, hope it was a fantastic day for each! 
Have been very busy of late, plus my sweet doctor has put me on an exercise routine that is taking almost 2 hours of my day :shock: She just doesn't realize that I have KP and the Tea party to tend also! :lol: But I will admit I am feeling so much better, the hip and knee are less painful even after just 2 weeks of the program. Sorelna's bike trainer idea has just been a life saver (hip saver really) ;-) I've even lost 12 lbs as of this morning! 
Of all my "duties" around here I can now add bird catcher to the repertoire, my neighbor is a bird hunter, he has 2 bird dogs and so he brought in 40 quail to train them with, (not to kill but to chase and bring back) Long story short, the cage he had built to house them had a gap they didn't see and 30 of the quail escaped. Now there are quail everywhere around this area, yesterday several got into my garden to hide from our dogs.. got the dogs inside and opened the fence up and was a lark chasing them out of the plants. I managed to catch 2 of them in a fishing net, took and put them in their cage.. came back and saw several more, got them caught and in the cage. This morning when Tyler went to put feed and fresh water in, he saw more birds than he remembered, I was out getting the paper and he made a comment that the birds were multiplying, I told him of my bird chase and he busted out laughing. His sweet wife is the one that had the bad wreck, they are doing so much better, I'm still helping with cooking meals for them and keeping the boy over here is a blast! 
Mom and C are doing wonderful, my DS is improving daily. My younger DS received a promotion yet again. My knitting has slowed to a crawl but hopefully I will finish a Gypsycream bear this weekend!! Loving the Olympics (what I get to see of it) but especially the swimming and diving, China has such talent in Diving, but all are inspiring to watch!! 
I'll try to do better at checking in and catching up, I have 48 pages of last weeks TP to catch up on and probably more for the week before that! 
Hugs and prayers all around, Sam, more pups a probability, awesome in some ways ;-) Love all the recipes, have a corn casserole that I'll try to post later today. 
Gotta go for now.. miss all my friends.. so much to say, so little time right now.. Myfanwy, glad Fale is home and back safely!! Now I'm outta here.. :lol: ;-) :roll:


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

This sounds like a wonderful recipe but, no fat?, what about the 2/3 cup of canola oil? FAT!


BSG said:


> This is the most recent recipe I have copied, just a few minutes ago. No fat!
> 
> Barbara


----------



## Eileen E (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi from another Wi knitter (though not much of a knitter). We live near Shawano - NE Wi.
I'm not sure if I hit the wrong key and sent a message earlier.
I enjoy this forum when I have time to 'read'.....also enjoy getting recipes.
Eileen


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

The other events are on cable TV & you can see everything on NBC's on-line site. They do say that from time to time on NBC but, I've forgotten what the channels are.


BarbaraSD said:


> I love the Olympics. I really, really do. And look forward to them every two years (winter and summer). I don't know what games are being covered where you live, but I am so "over" seeing tennis, soccer and basketball. I want to see some archery, fencing, kyaking (sp?) and *anything* other than previously mentioned games. What games would you like to see that aren't getting enough coverage.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

If you like Reuben Sandwiches, this is a great appetizer recipe for a spread/dip

Warm Reuben Spread/Dip

4oz. of softened cream cheese
1/2 c. thousand island dressing
1/4 lb. of deli corned beef, chopped (about 1 cup)
3/4 c. well drained sauerkraut
8 oz. of Swiss cheese, chopped into small cubes or shredded

heat oven to 350 degrees
mix all ingredients together
spread into a shallow pan (a pie pan works)
bake 20 minutes.

Serve with either crackers or cocktail rye bread slices.


----------



## Eileen E (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks - I needed a recipe for chicken. The corn casserole sounds great too.
Thanks
Eileen


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks, Sam. I am all for cake and margaritas too. 
Have a wonderful weekend. 
Karen


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

not really. lol

sam

but i didn't hear her complain.



darowil said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't Hickory know what happens when she and Max get together? When will we see pics of the new puppies?
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

never thought of that mr2 - and welcome to the tea party - hope you will make us a habit and visit us often - we love new people and hope they all become regulars at the tea party. now don't be a stranger.

sam



mr2 said:


> You can also add a small can of chopped chilies to that corn casserole. It's delish.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

donnie k - how did i miss that - a belated birthday greeting from me also - hope you had a great day.

sam



daralene said:


> Happy Belated Birthday to Poledra, Southern Gal and Donnie K:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Hope to see your granddaughter in the next Olympics Donnie K. Bravo to her and her dedication to swimming. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: How exciting.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

welcome knitter forever - so glad you stopped in for a cuppa and some goodies. do make us one of your regular stops when online - the more voices we have the better the conversation. you can even share your favorite recipes with us - we love to eat and much as we love to knit.

sam



Knitter forever said:


> Your recipes are delicious,just reading them I am getting hungry. I will try them.thanks .


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

carol - thanks so much for checking in - i was wondering where you were and how things were going for you. it is sort of a one day at a time situation an it sounds like you are doing well. i am sending you bushels of healing thoughts and energy.

hope everyone enjoys the corn casserole.

sam



carol's gifts said:


> :wink: :lol: Good Morning Sam, and all my TP friends. Well life has slowed down a bit with the end of summer pony camps at Lockwood Park. I love the receipe for the corn casserole. Actually tonight we have a potluck at church, and I was wondering what to fix. Voile!! This morning I am going to the gym to work out and swim for about three hours, then off to a meeting. this afternoon I have to stop and get the ingredients for the corn casserole and be at church by 6:00pm. Full busy day again. For now that is what I need-to try and stay busy. I am doing somewhat better missing Fred. I still have moments, and think of him constantly. It may sound fun or strange to some people, but I discovered sleeping with a picture I have by my bed of him--I sleep better. We always slept close to each other. It's better than crying myself to sleep every night. For now it is working and I feel close to him. No amount of wishing will bring him back to me, so this is the next best thing! I am still appreciative of Marianne818 for suggesting I keep pieces of his clothing. I carry his hankerchief with me every where I go. Thanks for all the love and support , and prayers my TP friends have given. I will try to get on here regularily now. I have not been on the computer much or watched much TV since Fred's passing. We have been watching the Olympics and enjoying them. Like Sam said--it's been too hot to even be outside-they even had to cancel several days of camp due to the weather. Will check in later. Have to be at the gym by 7:00 to get Body Rotation class.Have a Super Day and know my thoughts are with you all.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

happiegram - welcome to the tea party - we are so glad you decided to stop by - please stop often and enjoy some good conversation and the beverage of your choice.

we would be interested in a picture of your sweater when it is finished - we love pictures.

you come back real soon now - ya'here.

sam



HappieGram said:


> Good Morning! Got some rain here in N. Wisconsin last night. The lawn has been getting more and more crispy and brown. We've been watering the garden and flowers at least once a day. It's so sandy here that it just doesn't pay to try to keep the lawn green. The weeds always win! :thumbdown:
> It's nice to have a cooler morning and although I love sunny days, a few clouds that block some of the heat are so nice!!
> 
> On Sunday we realized our 40 yr old fridge that we had in the garage bit the dust and I had to toss my apples and rhubarb I had frozen. On Thursday we replaced the old fridge --sure looks empty! So it's time to start freezing more apples.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

beanscene - wow - glad you stopped by - we have the best tea in town. hope we see a lot of you - feel free to join in the conversation anytime.

sam



beanscene said:


> Hello from dull old Beckenham near London. Grey skies again and quite windy - olympians slipping and sliding all over the place! I'm hoping to crack 2 coloured entrelac this weekend in between doing a little baking and feeding hubby. Wish me luck with the entrelac!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

mawmaw12 - just keep our url handy s you can come and visit often - we love new people - the more people in the conversation the more fun it is. hope you return real soon.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> Good morning! This is my first time to come to your Tea Party. I get your Tea Party in the morning. I don't know why, but I enjoy it any way with my morning coffee. What a wonderful sounding cake. I will do the chicken today. It sounds yummy too. Hot and dry here in Virginia. I am knitting and watching Olympics also and feeling proud of the USA. Sure happy to meet new friends.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

preston said:


> now ohio joy - you should know by now that you never ask if someone wants the recipe - you just include it in your post - lol. of course we want it - we love recipes and we love to eat.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning all. Already watching the Olympics. Just saw the most inspirational runner, the double amputee from S Africa. He made the next round which may be the finals. Missed that part. Watered the plants and at the moment there is a nice breeze. Still hot in the sun, but not bad...yet! OK friends, are the wildfires under control? I really thought about those poor fireman last night. I hope they are fine. Dallas has had a couple of fires lately and they have really been careful with the men. One did have to go to the hospital, but I don't think it was serious. I sure hope we get some relief from the heat soon.


----------



## Mee (Jul 15, 2012)

thanks for the invitation here is a recipe for an Irish Whisky Brack or tea cake

Whiskey Brack


Bracks were traditionally made for halloween and used to have various charms baked in them. The ring meant the person who found it would get married in the year, the rag, the person would be poor etc. I make this recipe all the time.

This amount makes 3 loaves.I use half tea half whisky

500g/1 lb (3 cups) sultanas (dried white grapes)
500g/1 lb (2 1/3 cups) firmly packed brown sugar.
500g/1 lb (3 cups) raisins
3 cups milkless tea/ or half tea half whiskey /or half tea half sherry

Method:
Soak fruit and sugar in the liquid over night.

Next day:

Add 500g/1 lb (4 cups) flour
3 beaten eggs
15ml/3 level teaspoons baking powder
If a spiced brack is liked add 15ml/3 teaspoons mixed spice or all spice.
Turn into 3 greased 1lb loaf tins, and bake for 1 1/2 hours in a mod oven 150 C/300F/Gas 2
These keep very well in a polythene bag in the fridge because of the drink content. They also freeze very well.
Serve buttered thin slices for tea.
Enjoy
Mee


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

That time of the year has rolled around here-teachers started their inservice this week-daughter teaches and I had the 2 grandsons 4 days. At 8 & 12, they were like puppies rolling around. I did get some knitting done, still working on socks; and my order from handsome fibers came yesterday. Since this is a tax free weekend on school related items, I decided not to go with the girls on their shopping trip. Maybe there should be an olympic shopping episode;if so, the granddaughter & youngest daughter would place. They may be doing it in the rain. It's almost noon, but looks like night; it isn't raining yet, but it's not far off; and we really need it. My youngest called late last night to tell me that a good friend from church had been air lifted to Nashville with a stroke. I haven't heard anything today, but my prayers are with her and her family.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Marianne, I was just reading along and wondering why we hadn't heard from you in a while and the very next post was yours!! So glad to hear from you and the good news about you and your adventures bird catching were fun to read. Keep well and how is you mom? Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, all;
I have not joined your tea party before but will try to in future.we have been lucky in our area to have had the right amount of heat & rain so don't have the drought as the US. Since conditions are good my large garden has been keeping me busy.
I have had an abundance of raspberries so went in search of uses for them but don't have an ice cream maker but found a rcipe for raspberry ice cream that you can make without one- sorry, not a fat free recipe.
Raspberry ice cream

2 cups raspberries mashed, 3/4 cup sugar, 1 tbsp lemon juice. Mix & let stand in fridge 2 hrs ( I left mine overnight & was OK)
Whip 2 eggs until fluffy, about 2 min, add 3/4 cup sugar,& whip, add 2 cups whipping cream & whip a minute then add raspberry mixture mix. 
Put in container in freezer, bring out & mix every 90 minutes for 3 times, this gets rid of the ice crystals.
My family was very impressed,
I have not watched much of the Olympics, only when my son is around the house he was excited to see the badminton as he played for the province at the Western Canada games a few yrs ago & they had some of the Canadian Olympic team for 2004 come teach them.
Well, enjoyed the recipes & conversations so will try to check back. Must get busy as we are off to my niece's wedding this pm.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all,checking in. just got back from doing the wally world duty, its hectic there as this is the tax free wkend for school stuff i guess.
carol, how good to hear from you and that your getting out and involved, like we told dori, get involved and find some new friends. who knows we all could be in that position sooner than later. i do like the idea of keeping something of his with you at all times.
Thanks to all for the birthday wishes and belated ones, your better than i am, i really am bad about remembering bdays, even with them written on my calendar, its a fam. joke, my younger sis gets me a calendar for christmas each yr with all the info on and still i am pitiful. guess you got to look at the dang thing huh :-?
Welcome mamaw12 & cathy02664, glad your joining us, this is a great tea party and lots of pen pals. its an important part of my day now to check in with friends from everywhere. i am always learning new stuff here and don't be afraid to ask anything, i said i am a dork about stuff (cooking especially) but i still ask and always get answers on stuff. i love corn cassaroles as corn is a big fav veggie of mine.
i now have my next finger food dish for our womens mynistry meeting this month, we meet last monday of each month, just to bond more and it only an hr out of your day, and i am gonna be making the reubon spread and take some crackers. we usually do finger foods. this sounds like my kind of snack. 
ok, gonna go fix me a salad, after last nites blowout birthday supper, i got to get back in the groove. i don't know why this time in my life, its not big deal, if i fall off the wagon with my eating style change, i just do better the next meal, used to i would have said i blew it this wk. ahhhhh. thats the maturity kicking in huh :-!


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Thanks for hosting another tea party.
> 
> ...


Would you be willing to share the no cook tomato sauce recipe, or did I jut miss it ??? Have a lot of basil too . Thanks so much!! We re having heat wave too and I cannot bear turning oven on. Did last week and regretted it!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello Sam + Everyone !

I'm finally able to return to the Tea Party after a long hiatus.

My g-f who teaches English Language in Korea is here with me for her annual summer trip to the US. We met 12 years ago in the gift shop at the ChristChurch,New Zealand airport(killing time between different flights) & have been friends ever since then. She's originally from the Boston area, but now her remaining family is in New Hampshire & Colorado. Every year about this time, we get together & spend "Gals' Week" here at our New Jersey shore house. No routines,on-going crafting (I taught her to do basic crochet 3 years ago, but now she makes bead jewellry), fresh Jersey corn for breakfast, cereal for dinner...whatever we seems to suit us at the moment. We've already made pilgrimages to Michael's,AC Moore & Dollar Tree
to satisfy her initial urge .

We're waterfront, but it's really hot here as well. There's talk of wide-spread T&L storms on Sunday evening, but I'll believe it when I see it. The thermometer says 94* in the back yard, but we do have a small breeze on the deck where there's an umbrella over the table giving a bit of shade. Weekends are so congested with tourists here in the LBI area that we'll probably make our first trek to the beach on Monday morning early & hope to see the dolphins pass by.

All the recipes sound wonderful, especially the cake with prunes + glaze. No baking this week, tho !

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend, wherever you might be.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Sam, is the chicken cooked in a 9" x 13" pan? I make a recipe that is similar, but only takes an hour to cook: 

4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts
1 pkg of Stove Top
1 can cream soup of your choice (cream of chicken, celery, broccoli, Golden Mushroom or whatever)
1 cup of milk

Clean the chicken and set aside. Mix the Stove Top with required amount of water and about half the butter called for. Using a 9" x 9" pan, put the Stove Top on the bottom and spread out evenly in the pan (pat it down a bit if you like). Put the chicken on top of this in one layer. Mix the cream soup and milk with a whisk and pour evenly over the top of the chicken and stuffing mix. Bake at 350 degrees for one hour. Makes 4 servings. 

Since I have to watch what Steve and I eat, I use heart healthy cream soups and skim milk.

First time to join everyone for tea. I'm having coffee, however. I like tea, just don't drink it in the mornings. 

Good morning everyone!

Bea


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Myfanwy I left the gate wide open for you to gloat about the Olympics and you didn't go through it. And you were so proud of one gold the other day.


that's ok Darowil- I did not want to rub it in! There's enough talk around here about how on a per capita basis we are the leading nation- there comes a point where I become a Scot rather than a Kiwi!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

beanscene said:


> Hello from dull old Beckenham near London. Grey skies again and quite windy - olympians slipping and sliding all over the place! I'm hoping to crack 2 coloured entrelac this weekend in between doing a little baking and feeding hubby. Wish me luck with the entrelac!


I have done the two color entrelac--not a lot of it, but I loved it and want to do more. Good luck!

Carol, don't worry about mixing up the belateds. I have a hard time keeping up as well some days. I am glad to hear things are settling somewhat; giving yourself time and healing at your own pace will do wonders for you.

Marianne, I am really pleased that you like your trainer (I'm off to ride my bike using mine shortly!). Your quail chasing adventures remind me of the springs when I was a kid and we'd have to try and find all the new chicks and get them into the yarn/henhouse. I miss those days sometimes, even though it's a lot of work. I suppose I shouldn't--all that would cut into my knitting/crocheting time, wouldn't it? LOL

I'll get out the recipe for the corn pudding shortly as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I wish someone would whisper in the ear of the authorities here to get a scheme like that up and running- how very sensible!



Poledra65 said:


> Well Sam, if Hickory got herself in the motherly way, all I can say is congratulations again on a new litter. We can always hope though that by some fate, it didn't take.
> 
> Myfanwy, thank you. Yes, I understand the saving up, I have to get the new little dog we got right before we left Texas neutered also, but they have a really good special in February where it will be around $50 US dollars or so, that's really good. Fortunately all ours are relatively young so will hopefully be with us for quite sometime, I hope that Rufus will be around for you healthy and happy for quite sometime yet also.
> 
> West Coast Kitty, I don't think your coffee sounds boring, if you enjoy it, that's all that matters. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

My favorite creamer for my coffee (this week) is:

FRENCH VANILLA COFFEE CREAMER

1 can sweetened condensed milk (regular, low-fat or no-fat)
1 can evaporated milk (regular, low-fat or no-fat)
Splash of pure vanilla extract, or more if you wish

I combine these ingredients in a quart canning jar. I use an immersion (stick) blender to mix...just put it right into the jar and whirl away. Cover with a canning lid and outer ring and you are done. Store in the refrigerator. The thicker sweetened condensed milk does have a tendency to settle but a good shake of the jar, before each use, generally takes care of that problem. 

NOTE: My girlfriend also makes this creamer but makes what she calls "Almond Joy Creamer" by using the same sweetened condensed milk and evaporated milk but instead of vanilla, she uses some chocolate syrup (like for ice cream - Hersheys maybe), a little coconut extract and a little almond extract. I haven't personally tried this version yet but I bet it would be tasty. The possibilities are virtually endless. Very good in iced coffee too 

Enjoy!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Evening all. It was thundering today but only a very few drops here at the beach.
> ...


Carol - thanks for your thanks. What I did was purchase a body pillow that I slept next to until the weather changed and it got too hot. Now it sits in my closet.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

It rained here last nite. Don't know if it was a thunderstorm as I slept through the nite. And it must have been a warm rain because it is not cold out.

So much fun living at the beach. Never know what will come.

Today there is a concert at the marina that I RSVP'd to attend. Wonder if the sky will clear up by then.

Last nite I had a sweet potato and cottage cheese for dinner. One invents things when one lives alone.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Ranger said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sam,
> ...


Hi, Ranger. It was Sam who posted the no-cook tomato sauce but I saved it off into Evernote, so here it is:

Pasta Shells with NoCook
Tomato Sauce

I know we're not the only ones feeling the heat on the East Coast. Cooking over a hot stove is the last thing I want to do after schlepping home in scorching temps. Luckily, it doesn't take much stove time to make today's recipe -- just enough to boil some pasta -- and your knife does the rest.

To make this dish, you'll need 2 pints cherry tomatoes, 2 bell peppers (use red, orange, or yellow -- or a combination, why not?),
1 clove garlic, 4 tablespoons olive oil,
2 tablespoons red-wine vinegar, and, of course, a little salt and pepper. Just chop, toss, and let sit -- voila, instant sauce! I like to use pasta shells for this recipe -- they collect all the ingredients for that perfect bite -- and I finish it with some fresh basil leaves and
1/2 cup fresh ricotta.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

courier770 said:


> If you like Reuben Sandwiches, this is a great appetizer recipe for a spread/dip
> 
> Warm Reuben Spread/Dip
> 
> ...


Oh - this reminds me of something I did - sliced rye toasted, sauerkraut, cover with swiss cheese,and bacon bits - so I don't have to cook it. And put back in the toaster til the cheese melts a bit. Yum


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

coffee morning went really well this morning. Some people even bring boxes to take cake home. Tried this recipe this week. It was a favourite of our DS and seemed right to make it for today as it is the 3rd anniversary of his passing. Doesn't seem to get any easier, don't think it ever will.
Hope you enjoy this one.
Coconut Chew
For the base:
8oz. plain(all purpose)flour
1 1/2 oz. soft brown sugar
4oz margerine
Rub margerine into flour and sugar till resembles coarse breadcrumbs. Turn mixture into 12" x 8" baking tin and press down. Cook for 15 mins at 375 degrees.

For the topping:
4 large eggs
7 1/2 oz soft brown sugar
6 oz desicated coconut
Beat eggs til a bit frothy and add sugar and coconut. Spread on top of base and cook at same temperature for 20 - 25 minutes or until firm and golden. Cut into squares when cool and enjoy!!
Lin x


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

What a fun morning of tea partying this has been! I've saved off about half a dozen new recipes and seen at least as many new names joining in. Sam, you sure do know how to throw a party!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Mee said:


> thanks for the invitation here is a recipe for an Irish Whisky Brack or tea cake
> 
> Whiskey Brack
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe - it sounds great but I have a question. Do you drain the fruit and discard the liquid or dump the whole lot into the batter?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good morning all - it is 5 am Sunday here- inevitably the day ahead of so many- been bogged down a bit, Fale is now blue to be home- although he is getting back to his usual loving self- he is of course missing family as well! 
Special hellos again to Carol and Marianne, good to have you drop by again, and glad things are improving for you both!
Just managing to keep a step ahead of Fale's appetite, wow can he put it away?! 
Happy Saturday to most Tea Party goers! Except Darowil, and our other Aussie friends- Althea I seem to have missed you somewhere along the line- hope things are working out for you- and that that garage roof is staying where it should! Happy Sunday to all of you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We are 18 years down the track of losing our older daughter- you don't ever not mourn! My thoughts are with you, but it is also good to remember the positives- like his favourite treats!



oddball said:


> coffee morning went really well this morning. Some people even bring boxes to take cake home. Tried this recipe this week. It was a favourite of our DS and seemed right to make it for today as it is the 3rd anniversary of his passing. Doesn't seem to get any easier, don't think it ever will.
> Hope you enjoy this one.
> Coconut Chew
> For the base:
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

preston said:


> i don't know how many of you go to www.allfreeknitting.com -but it is an excellent site for free patterns. today my newsletter had christmas dishrags as it's centerpiece. even if you don't subscribe to it - it is worth just going and checking it out.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks for hosting, Sam! Also, thanks for that link. I went to her website and found several patterns I just HAD to have. (Right!!)
It's been a busy summer so far, and when I get home from work it is so hot that I don't want to do anything except sit in front of the TV with a huge glass of iced tea, the A/C cranked down to frosty and veg out. I did sit down and figure out that I have only(!) 16 months and 27 days left until I retire. I was going to leave at my birthday next July, but it was pointed out to me that if I was careful, I could end up getting paid for a lot of my annual leave if I stayed until the end of the year. 
I've missed not being here, but have saved all of the links so I will get slowly caught up.
The receipts all sound delish, especially your Plantation Cake. Do you think I could do the No Peek Chicken in a slow cooker instead of an oven?
I have an appointment this afternoon to get new glasses. It's been two years since I last got new ones, and now my insurance should cover at least a portion of the cost. Sears is having a 2-fer sale, so I thought I'd try their services.
Cheers to all, Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sue! great to have you back! I was on the point of sending you a PM, had not heard from you for so long. In may be a month or two the long hot summer will be another memory, then it will be into the elections, with a vengeance. I know we are a long way away, but I will be very glad when that one is concluded! Our government is doing some pretty crazy things- all in the name of saving a dollar.



siouxann said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i don't know how many of you go to www.allfreeknitting.com -but it is an excellent site for free patterns. today my newsletter had christmas dishrags as it's centerpiece. even if you don't subscribe to it - it is worth just going and checking it out.
> ...


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

BSG said:


> Try it again
> Centennial Margarita
> Restaurants around New Mexico are celebrating the Centennial with a special commemorative margarita recipe. Albuquerque's Chama River Brewing Co. shared the recipe ­ try it at home today.
> 
> ...


lol... when my daughter moved out 3 years ago, she left a bottle of Triple Sec... still here... maybe I should buy some Tequila!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW I have forgotten who was keeping in contact with Martin Keith- is there a progress report by any chance? I do wonder how he is keeping?


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

cathie02664 - welcome to the tea party - you have found your way to our hearts - what a great recipe - i will need to try that one soon. do come and join in often - we love having new peope show up to add to the conversation.

sam



cathie02664 said:


> Wow my first tea party online...
> Thanks for wonderful new ideas..and reminding me of old ones...
> Here is a take on your corn casserole we call it corn souffle
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> BTW I have forgotten who was keeping in contact with Martin Keith- is there a progress report by any chance? I do wonder how he is keeping?


It was me and I just sent Martin a message and waiting for a reply.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Ranger said:
> 
> 
> > purl2diva said:
> ...


I made this and it was awesome. I didn't have ricotta so added feta. I will definitely make this again.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

blavel - i don't know - is canola oil fattening? use applesauce instead. i think the regular recipe called for vgetable oil. and lest i forget - welcome to the tea party blavel - here's hoping you come and visit often and enjoy a cuppa with the rest of us. the more voices we have the better the conversation.

sam



blavell said:


> This sounds like a wonderful recipe but, no fat?, what about the 2/3 cup of canola oil? FAT!
> 
> 
> BSG said:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

eileen e - welcome to the tea party - so good of you to drop in. we hope you find the time to visit often and join in the conversation.

sam



Eileen E said:


> Hi from another Wi knitter (though not much of a knitter). We live near Shawano - NE Wi.
> I'm not sure if I hit the wrong key and sent a message earlier.
> I enjoy this forum when I have time to 'read'.....also enjoy getting recipes.
> Eileen


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

courier770 said:


> If you like Reuben Sandwiches, this is a great appetizer recipe for a spread/dip
> 
> Warm Reuben Spread/Dip
> 
> ...


This sounds "mouth-watering". Love Reubens.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

preston said:


> not really. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, What a sense of humor you have!!! tsk tsk


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam, you're a natural host and great at making everyone feel so very welcome. So glad you've taken on the responsiblilty here.

Still looking for the favorite recipe for corn pudding. Ohio Joy


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> My favorite creamer for my coffee (this week) is:
> 
> FRENCH VANILLA COFFEE CREAMER
> 
> ...


Might one use a regular jar with a lid rather than the jar/lid you use? Also, I don't have one of those immersion sticks & wonder if simply put it into the blender first would be fine. Do you have an idea how long it keeps without spoiling in the fridge? I'm always concerned about keeping anything beyond a certain amount of days. I see on the liquid creamers in the store that they suggest using within 14 days of opening. However, I wouldn't be surprised that theirs have preservatives in the ingredients. Many homemade salad dresssings must be used within 3-4 days. Thank you for your response.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

wow courier770 - this sounds great - reubens are one of my all time favorites (next to peanut butter of course) - i am definitey going to try this.

sam



courier770 said:


> If you like Reuben Sandwiches, this is a great appetizer recipe for a spread/dip
> 
> Warm Reuben Spread/Dip
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

karena - thank you for joining the tea party today - we are hoping you come often and join in the conversation. there is always room for one more at the table.

sam



Karena said:


> Thanks, Sam. I am all for cake and margaritas too.
> Have a wonderful weekend.
> Karen


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

More puppies?! Wow...guess we'll all be waiting with you to find out.

Corn Pudding recipe--found it!

1 can cream style corn
1 cup milk
2 eggs
2 tblsp flour
2 tblsp sugar (you can leave out)
1 tsp salt
dash of pepper
1 stick (8 tblsp or 1/2 cup) butter, melted 

Mix all together and pour into lightly greased pan. Bake for 30-40 minutes at 350F or until set.

I have doubled this for family dinners, using one can cream corn and one can regular corn, well drained. That gives it a bit more texture.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The Reuben sounds great, too--love the filling but don't care for rye bread, so on crackers would be the one for me!


----------



## northampton (Jul 12, 2012)

as you will have seen on the olympics we are having a lot of rain which is why everything is looking so green.
the evenings are better but by then it is too late to put washing out. would love to try some of your receipies but would have difficulty finding ingrediants. so will stick with roast chichen with veggies and lemon merainge pie for afters
suzanne


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

what a great recipe mee - how much taste of the irish whiskey is there in the finished product?

we are glad to see you again at the tea party - come again soon - we lve lots of people in the conversation.

sam



Mee said:


> thanks for the invitation here is a recipe for an Irish Whisky Brack or tea cake
> 
> Whiskey Brack
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for stopping by for a cuppa brendam - sending healing energy to your good friend.

sam



brenda m said:


> That time of the year has rolled around here-teachers started their inservice this week-daughter teaches and I had the 2 grandsons 4 days. At 8 & 12, they were like puppies rolling around. I did get some knitting done, still working on socks; and my order from handsome fibers came yesterday. Since this is a tax free weekend on school related items, I decided not to go with the girls on their shopping trip. Maybe there should be an olympic shopping episode;if so, the granddaughter & youngest daughter would place. They may be doing it in the rain. It's almost noon, but looks like night; it isn't raining yet, but it's not far off; and we really need it. My youngest called late last night to tell me that a good friend from church had been air lifted to Nashville with a stroke. I haven't heard anything today, but my prayers are with her and her family.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

bonnie7591 - welcome to the tea party - so glad you stopped by for a cuppa. the recipe sounds great. you are indeed lucky with you weather this summer - you are going to be busy canning and freezing. please join us again soon - we would love having you join in for a cuppa.

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, all;
> I have not joined your tea party before but will try to in future.we have been lucky in our area to have had the right amount of heat & rain so don't have the drought as the US. Since conditions are good my large garden has been keeping me busy.
> I have had an abundance of raspberries so went in search of uses for them but don't have an ice cream maker but found a rcipe for raspberry ice cream that you can make without one- sorry, not a fat free recipe.
> Raspberry ice cream
> ...


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

preston said:


> happiegram - welcome to the tea party - we are so glad you decided to stop by - please stop often and enjoy some good conversation and the beverage of your choice.
> 
> we would be interested in a picture of your sweater when it is finished - we love pictures.
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

My recipe is a bit different from Sam's. I'm sure you can make many variations and add whatever you like.

No cook Pasta Sauce,

I use regular homegrown tomatoes, cut into small chunks 
( I don't seed them--you want to retain all the juices)
1clove of garlic, crushed
Generous salt and pepper
At this point I add some good extra virgin olive oil and toss

I usually use penne pasta. When it is cooked all dente, drain and add to the tomatoes. Add some more oil, taste for salt and pepper and add a generous amount of basil. It is meant to be eaten at room temperature. I sometimes add feta cheese.

I always make enough for the next day which is when I add a bit of balsamic or red wine vinegar for a pasta salad--also best served at room temperature.
There 's nothing better in the summer.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

2catsinnj - so glad you stopped by - joinus as often as you can - i think i could stand the heat to vacation right on the beach - hope you have a great time with your friend.

sam



2CatsinNJ said:


> Hello Sam + Everyone !
> 
> I'm finally able to return to the Tea Party after a long hiatus.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

welcome to the tea party beastitcher - thanks for the recipe - i use a pyrex dish for the chicken - not quite a 9x13. please join us often for a cuppa - we never run out of room at the table.

sam



BeaStitcher said:


> Sam, is the chicken cooked in a 9" x 13" pan? I make a recipe that is similar, but only takes an hour to cook:
> 
> 4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts
> 1 pkg of Stove Top
> ...


----------



## valady (Jul 3, 2012)

jheiens said:


> When we lived in Virginia a number of years ago, I discovered Corn Pudding. It's delicious and I will look up the recipe for you if anyone is interested. No, it is not a dessert but a typical Tidewater Virginia recipe for a side dish. We've served it several times here in NE Ohio in the last year or so. Ohio Joy


Hi, I am in Virginia and I have been served corn pudding....and would love the recipe! Thanks, Sharon


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

here in the canadian west we are still green so i picked peas tomatoes lettuce onions across canada east of toronto everything is brown and my brother in law figures he has lost his corn and tomatoes
yummy chewy cookies
grind 1/2 cup dates raisins sesame seed and sunflower seed
cream 1/2 cup marg/oil or applesauce with 1/2 c brown sugar add four cups of oats 1 cup of flour(substite gluten free oats and quinoa if you like)1 egg or 2 egg whites mix form in large or small size to your preference cook 375 for 12-15 ninutes
thanks for doing this donmaur


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

valady said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > When we lived in Virginia a number of years ago, I discovered Corn Pudding. It's delicious and I will look up the recipe for you if anyone is interested. No, it is not a dessert but a typical Tidewater Virginia recipe for a side dish. We've served it several times here in NE Ohio in the last year or so. Ohio Joy
> ...


I think the first time I had it was in college in VA. Loved it.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

valady said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > When we lived in Virginia a number of years ago, I discovered Corn Pudding. It's delicious and I will look up the recipe for you if anyone is interested. No, it is not a dessert but a typical Tidewater Virginia recipe for a side dish. We've served it several times here in NE Ohio in the last year or so. Ohio Joy
> ...


I think the first time I had it was in college in VA. Loved it.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

gottastch - i personally don't care for flavored coffee but my son-in-law does - will make this for him - thanks for the recipe. glad you took time to stop by for a cuppa - come as often as you can and sit a spell. we would love seeing you.

sam



gottastch said:


> My favorite creamer for my coffee (this week) is:
> 
> FRENCH VANILLA COFFEE CREAMER
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks katynora - i couldn't remember the correct name - looked at my recipes but couldn't find it - glad someone is on the ball.

sam



KatyNora said:


> Ranger said:
> 
> 
> > purl2diva said:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

oddball - thank you for sharing your recipe - it sounds great - i get to eat it all as i am the only one that likes coconut. lol

sorry about your son - sending you healing energy.

sam



oddball said:


> coffee morning went really well this morning. Some people even bring boxes to take cake home. Tried this recipe this week. It was a favourite of our DS and seemed right to make it for today as it is the 3rd anniversary of his passing. Doesn't seem to get any easier, don't think it ever will.
> Hope you enjoy this one.
> Coconut Chew
> For the base:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks katynora - i've been having a blast - and i too love all the new people that have been dropping in. hope there are some more in the wings.

sam



KatyNora said:


> What a fun morning of tea partying this has been! I've saved off about half a dozen new recipes and seen at least as many new names joining in. Sam, you sure do know how to throw a party!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

hopefully the fruit will soak up all the liquid - especially if you use the whiskey - lol.

sam



Dori Sage said:


> Mee said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the invitation here is a recipe for an Irish Whisky Brack or tea cake
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

you are right myfanwy - we haven't heard from althea for a while - wonder if she got her car back yet.

the weather you are having would make a suggestion of a hearty stew a choice to fill up fale.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Good morning all - it is 5 am Sunday here- inevitably the day ahead of so many- been bogged down a bit, Fale is now blue to be home- although he is getting back to his usual loving self- he is of course missing family as well!
> Special hellos again to Carol and Marianne, good to have you drop by again, and glad things are improving for you both!
> Just managing to keep a step ahead of Fale's appetite, wow can he put it away?!
> Happy Saturday to most Tea Party goers! Except Darowil, and our other Aussie friends- Althea I seem to have missed you somewhere along the line- hope things are working out for you- and that that garage roof is staying where it should! Happy Sunday to all of you!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

siouxann - it is good to hear from you - we will help you in the countdown to retirement.

also check out the "allfreeknitting" site - i found some great dishrag patterns there. i love knitting dishrags.

i see not reason you couldn't use the slow cooker - i think i would put it on low and let it bake all day. i don't know if it would burn or if the rice would dry out if you put it on high or not.

looking forward to your next visit. let us know how the chicken turned out if you try it in the slow cooker.

sam



siouxann said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i don't know how many of you go to www.allfreeknitting.com -but it is an excellent site for free patterns. today my newsletter had christmas dishrags as it's centerpiece. even if you don't subscribe to it - it is worth just going and checking it out.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

cali - it the kitten as you avatar your kitten - she looks full of mischief.

looking forward to your next visit - come real soon.\

sam



Cali said:


> BSG said:
> 
> 
> > Try it again
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for the recipe sorlenna - i love it fixed this way.

my son-in-law thinks hickory is getting bigger - i can't see any difference - at least i have found a really large indoor kennel to keep thm in this time.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> More puppies?! Wow...guess we'll all be waiting with you to find out.
> 
> Corn Pudding recipe--found it!
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

welcome to the tea party northampton - any meal followed by lemon merainge pie turns it into a feast - i would give a whole lot to have a piece of mother's lemon merainge pie - she made the best - merainge so light and fluffy - i could never get mine that way.

now don't be a stranger - you come back real soon and join us for a cuppa.

sam



northampton said:


> as you will have seen on the olympics we are having a lot of rain which is why everything is looking so green.
> the evenings are better but by then it is too late to put washing out. would love to try some of your receipies but would have difficulty finding ingrediants. so will stick with roast chichen with veggies and lemon merainge pie for afters
> suzanne


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

this sounds yummy purl2diva - i especially like the way you use it the second day. i love balsamic vinegar - it is especially good lightly splashed on fried chicken or french fries.

sam



purl2diva said:


> My recipe is a bit different from Sam's. I'm sure you can make many variations and add whatever you like.
> 
> No cook Pasta Sauce,
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

welcome to the tea party valady - page 1 has my recipe for a corn casserole - and here is one i copied from food and wine magazine. sam

Corn Pudding

© Stephanie Shih 
1.	1 1/2 tablespoons butter 
2.	1 onion, chopped 
3.	1 green bell pepper, chopped 
4.	1 red bell pepper, chopped 
5.	1 1/4-pound piece smoked ham, such as Black Forest, cut into 1/2-inch pieces 
6.	3/4 teaspoon salt 
7.	1/2 teaspoon fresh-ground black pepper 
8.	1 cup fresh (from about 2 ears) or frozen corn kernels 
9.	1 1/2 cups half-and-half 
10.	6 eggs 
11.	1 1/2 teaspoons sugar 
12.	1/8 teaspoon cayenne 
13.	1/4 pound Monterey jack, grated (about 1 cup) 
1.	Heat the oven to 350°. Butter an 8-by-12-inch baking dish or another shallow baking dish of about the same size. In a medium nonstick frying pan, melt the butter over moderately low heat. Add the onion and cook, stirring occasionally, until translucent, about 5 minutes. Add the bell peppers and cook, stirring occasionally, until the peppers are tender, about 5 minutes more. Stir in the ham, salt, and black pepper and cook, stirring, for 1 minute. Set aside to cool. 
2.	Meanwhile, combine the corn and half-and-half in a blender or food processor and puree until smooth. Add the eggs, sugar, and cayenne. Blend thoroughly. 
3.	Spoon the bell-pepper mixture into the prepared baking dish and then sprinkle the Monterey jack over the top. Pour the egg mixture over all. Bake until a toothpick inserted in the center of the pudding comes out clean, about 40 minutes. 
Notes Variations 
Omit the ham for a meatless version, or replace it with crumbled cooked chorizo for a spicier pudding.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/corn-pudding?xid=DAILY072212CornPudding


valady said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > When we lived in Virginia a number of years ago, I discovered Corn Pudding. It's delicious and I will look up the recipe for you if anyone is interested. No, it is not a dessert but a typical Tidewater Virginia recipe for a side dish. We've served it several times here in NE Ohio in the last year or so. Ohio Joy
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

For Sam and Sharon and anyone else who's interested, here' is the closest I've found for what we were served in Suffolk City, VA.

Corn Pudding

3 cups loose-pack whole kernel corn (thaw if frozen corn)

2 cups milk (I use skim so reduce the amount by 1/4 cup or 2 TBSP which ever seems good to you)

2 TBSP melted butter/margarine 

1 TBSP sugar or sweetener equivalent

1/2 tsp salt

1/8 tsp pepper, optional

3 eggs, beaten


Add corn, milk, butter, sugar, salt, and pepper to eggs. Turn into well-greased 1 1/2 or 2 qt. casserole. Place in pan of hot water (for water bath) and bake.
Bake in moderate oven 350 degrees) for 45 minutes or until set.

Makes 4 to 6 servings

The only times I was served the recipe mentioned by so many here already was when we lived in Illnois the 2nd or 3rd time by my Italian-American SIL. Didn't know that the creamed corn/cornbread mix recipe was called the same thing.

Ohio Joy


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

don - thanks so much for joining us for a cuppa and sharing this great recipe - i really like when i can substitute applesauce for the shortening. hope you plan on joining us often - would enjoy having you in the conversation as often as possible.

sam



donmaur said:


> here in the canadian west we are still green so i picked peas tomatoes lettuce onions across canada east of toronto everything is brown and my brother in law figures he has lost his corn and tomatoes
> yummy chewy cookies
> grind 1/2 cup dates raisins sesame seed and sunflower seed
> cream 1/2 cup marg/oil or applesauce with 1/2 c brown sugar add four cups of oats 1 cup of flour(substite gluten free oats and quinoa if you like)1 egg or 2 egg whites mix form in large or small size to your preference cook 375 for 12-15 ninutes
> thanks for doing this donmaur


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks ohio joy - i'm going to be full of corn trying out all these different corn recipes - good i like corn.

sam



jheiens said:


> For Sam and Sharon and anyone else who's interested, here' is the closest I've found for what we were served in Suffolk City, VA.
> 
> Corn Pudding
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Might one use a regular jar with a lid rather than the jar/lid you use? Also, I don't have one of those immersion sticks & wonder if simply put it into the blender first would be fine. Do you have an idea how long it keeps without spoiling in the fridge? I'm always concerned about keeping anything beyond a certain amount of days. I see on the liquid creamers in the store that they suggest using within 14 days of opening. However, I wouldn't be surprised that theirs have preservatives in the ingredients. Many homemade salad dresssings must be used within 3-4 days. Thank you for your response.[/quote]

Of course, you can use whatever quart-sized jar. I just happen to have canning jars around so use them for lots of other things besides just canning 

I've keep this mixture in the refrigerator for as long as a month with no problems. The cans I recently purchased are good through October, 2013! When I first made this, I did a test for a month and it was just as good after a month as it was the first day. I go through it pretty fast though.

I wonder if this mixture could be mixed together, some kept out and the rest frozen in maybe an ice cube tray for future use??? Like I said, I never have had a problem but if you are concerned, I'm sure you could freeze it in cube form and take out a few, let them melt and use it a little at a time that way


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

BTW, we're have grilled portobello mushroom sandwiches for supper tonight along with some of the fresh sweet corn DD purchased yesterday from the grower who works near her office. I first tasted the sandwiches at, I believe, Aldo's restaurant in Virginia Beach in the mid-90s when we lived in Suffolk.

Essentially, what I was served was grilled slices of a chewy, country white bread topped with 2 slices (stems and caps) of very large portobello mushrooms on a slice of prosciutto with a garlic/mayo spread on the top of a slice of provolone cheese, topped with the 2nd slice of the bread. Then the bread was also grilled briefly.

For home we make adaptations to fit what's available. The only item that's unchangeable is the mushroom.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you all for the corn pudding/casserole and other recipes...can't wait to try some!!!

Hello Sam! Thanks for hosting...you do a very nice job!!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Mee, this is so vert close to the one my mom taught me. we use both currants and golden raisins & we cover over the bowl of hot tea ( with or without the whiskey, but usually with) with a piece of saran wrap. Then when we make the brack the next day the fruit is nice and plump..anyway you make it, it is great with a cup of tea. Thanks for that memory of my mom in the kichen..


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I wish someone would whisper in the ear of the authorities here to get a scheme like that up and running- how very sensible!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of our communities also have special organizations that will spay/neuter pets based on income, that is a very good thing as many on fixed incomes can't afford to do it on their own.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, now that I'm all caught up I think I'll go get another cup of coffee and watch Dean Martin in Texas Across the River, I love that movie, no brain matter needed to enjoy it. lol...Some days you just need a movie like that. 

Hope all are having a great day, DH is sleeping on the couch and we are having Pizza delivered from the new Pizza place tonight for dinner at Stepmothers.  yumm'


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

here is a dishrag you can hang up to help you keep on your diets.

sam

http://www.knitsbyrachel.com/page51.html


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

donmaur said:


> here in the canadian west we are still green so i picked peas tomatoes lettuce onions across canada east of toronto everything is brown and my brother in law figures he has lost his corn and tomatoes
> yummy chewy cookies
> grind 1/2 cup dates raisins sesame seed and sunflower seed
> cream 1/2 cup marg/oil or applesauce with 1/2 c brown sugar add four cups of oats 1 cup of flour(substite gluten free oats and quinoa if you like)1 egg or 2 egg whites mix form in large or small size to your preference cook 375 for 12-15 ninutes
> thanks for doing this donmaur


Is that a half cup each of raisins,dates,Sesame and sunflower seeds or total ? It sounds like a great cookie and would really like to try it.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

I remembered a yummy easy chicken recipe that a friend from church to gave me. While it's got to be baked (not anything you'd want to do in hot weather,probably), it really is a time-saver & very versatile.

Easy Baked Chicken

Chicken parts as desired (breasts, legs, thighs, etc)
Condensed soup-favorite flavor/type-undiluted
Mashed potato flakes

Wash/dry chicken

Place soup & a generous amount of potato flakes each in their own large bowls

Dip/coat chicken first in soup, then coat well with flakes.

Place pieces on a foil-lined greased cookie sheet.
Bake uncovered, 350*F about 45 minutes or until done.

Add your own "spin" on the recipe by adding favorite seasonings to the soup, or thin it a bit with lemon juice or wine vinegar.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Apologies to anyone who got the recipe 2x. Oops !!

Sam....really ??? More puppies???? I remember the last litter's arrival .


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness - we're sure busy with the recipes this week!! I am going to run out of ink if I'm not careful....the only thing I have more of than knitting and crocheting patterns is recipes!! I finished the preemie hat for DD's friends baby girl and got it in the mail yesterday - the floral jacquard is so pretty, but didn't pattern quite right with the tiny hat. But it's cute and made with love and warm - so off it goes. I have another little hat finished for the pregnancy center and the hat that I took and worked on last week when we went up to Flagstaff for DH's dr appointment. I did not like the way the color was pooling, but it was the only thing I had taken to work on (I learned a good lesson there). So my plan is to add some embroidered flowers in the spots where the white pooled - I will post pictures - I would love to know what you all think. I don't want to frog it - but I can't donate it the way it is... tonight is ribs, corn, and biscuits....I've finally given up trying to perfect my biscuits and I use the pillsbury frozen ones - they are just great and I can bake 2 or 20!! OK I am going to download some pictures and I will post the hat pics here - let me know what you think - AZ


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

It has taken me allday to catch up on the posts. Sam, you do such a great job of hosting and I thank you so much. I have copied most of the receipts and will give them all a try . I have been battling health problems again this week and am getting really tired of them Another visit to the cardiologist next week but I don't think he is the anewer. I am just getting old and balking at it. Nuff said.

Our brown lawn is perking up a bit. In fact Rick had to mow the weeds on Tuesday. We had another thunder storm this afternoon while I was napping. 

I just looked at the clock, gotta go make supper for DS, Rick, and myself. Shepherds pie for tonight. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK here are the hats - I'm waiting for ideas to fix the one with the pools of white - there are 3 of the white areas pretty evenly spaced around the hat. Thanks - Sandi



AZ Sticks said:


> Oh my goodness - we're sure busy with the recipes this week!! I am going to run out of ink if I'm not careful....the only thing I have more of than knitting and crocheting patterns is recipes!! I finished the preemie hat for DD's friends baby girl and got it in the mail yesterday - the floral jacquard is so pretty, but didn't pattern quite right with the tiny hat. But it's cute and made with love and warm - so off it goes. I have another little hat finished for the pregnancy center and the hat that I took and worked on last week when we went up to Flagstaff for DH's dr appointment. I did not like the way the color was pooling, but it was the only thing I had taken to work on (I learned a good lesson there). So my plan is to add some embroidered flowers in the spots where the white pooled - I will post pictures - I would love to know what you all think. I don't want to frog it - but I can't donate it the way it is... tonight is ribs, corn, and biscuits....I've finally given up trying to perfect my biscuits and I use the pillsbury frozen ones - they are just great and I can bake 2 or 20!! OK I am going to download some pictures and I will post the hat pics here - let me know what you think - AZ


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just had rye toast with fresh sliced peaches! quite yummy after spending the afternoon in bed with a fever! yuck, wish the head cold would finally go away!!

I do love corn and want to make some of this corn pudding stuff. Perhaps tomorrow? Meanwhile, I have some fresh beans to cook and eat!

Sam, I am with you on that coconut! My MIL used to make some soft coconut cookies when I would come to visit. It did not take me long to figure out why -- I was the only one who liked coconut. She only made them when I would come over to see her. When she got too stiff with arthritis to mix them, she would instruct her grandson on how to do this and supervised him!! She would make a cherry pastry/square too for everyone else. It had a shortcrust cookie type of crust. She was a wonderful woman.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

AZSticks--That is strange how the white pooled and not very attractive. What about some crochet flowers for those spots?
StellaK


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

preston said:


> here is a dishrag you can hang up to help you keep on your diets.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.knitsbyrachel.com/page51.html


*That*, dear Sam, is a diet killer!!! Hang it in my kitchen and I will head straight for the chocolate in despair! :lol:


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Cute hats...if you have some of the verigated yarn left i would do some duplication stitching every couple rows? Just a thought.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

cathie02664 said:


> Cute hats...if you have some of the verigated yarn left i would do some duplication stitching every couple rows? Just a thought.


Oh, that's a good idea! I'm not much good at flowers and bows and such, especially the part about visualizing how they might work, so I agree with Cathie about the duplicate stitching. In any case, the hats really are cute.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Gottastch, what is "an immersion (stick) blender" in the coffee creamer recipe. It sounds so good, but this threw me. (Doesn't take much to throw me off balance though. Probably why I've got a broken foot again; this time two bones broke.)

Bea


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

here is another url for you dishrag knitting fans.

http://knittingonthenet.com/cloths.htm

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK here are the hats - I'm waiting for ideas to fix the one with the pools of white - there are 3 of the white areas pretty evenly spaced around the hat. Thanks - Sandi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AZ, they are cute. The white "spot" kinda looks like a lightening streak!! Call it the lightening hat, the colors are like the aurora borealis! Or you could just embroider two eyes and a smile on the white splotch!  Then knit up some i-cords and attach them at the crown of the hat! One of a kind for a one of a kind baby! how delightful!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, dont think it would be wise to replace the floor until you know if Heidi is preggers again! sigh, the little gal sure knows what Mothers are for, look at how well she did last time! Perhaps you will have a replacement puppy for Shiloh? It is a thought for the grandson.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i think this would be great using campbell's golden mushroom soup.

thanks 2catsinnj for the recipe - hope you are enjoying you times with us at the tea party. remember there is always room at the table so come as often as you can.

sam



2CatsinNJ said:


> I remembered a yummy easy chicken recipe that a friend from church to gave me. While it's got to be baked (not anything you'd want to do in hot weather,probably), it really is a time-saver & very versatile.
> 
> Easy Baked Chicken
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

BeaStitcher said:


> Gottastch, what is "an immersion (stick) blender" in the coffee creamer recipe. It sounds so good, but this threw me. (Doesn't take much to throw me off balance though. Probably why I've got a broken foot again; this time two bones broke.)
> 
> Bea


Bea, I think she means the drink mixer type--it has a wand instead of beaters where you can just put it down inside the tall container. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, though.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

think crocheted flowers would look great - i vote for red ones with orange ceners.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> OK here are the hats - I'm waiting for ideas to fix the one with the pools of white - there are 3 of the white areas pretty evenly spaced around the hat. Thanks - Sandi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes those mixers are the type you use in a tall container. I love mine. They are great for beating eggs, blending drinks, etc..


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

hi Sam and all kp'ers.

Just found the thread and was wondering who preston was? I have it all figured out now. lol.

Haven't read anything yet, but do plan on catching up.

It is 8pm here in ontario and we are sitting at 36 celsius/ 92 fahrenheit. Humidity has been horrid today.

Did see something in one post about dish cloths. I am addicted to them. everyone I give them too has asked for more.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

beastitcher - here is an url for the stick blender.

http://www.target.com/s/immersion+blender?ref=tgt_adv_XS000000&AFID=google&CPNG=appliances&adgroup=blenders&LNM=Immersion%20blender&MT=broad&LID=3p209724&KID=5558346e-bafa-45a9-4a9d-00006a3daf90

welcome to the tea party - come often - we will have a stool for you to rest your foot on.

sam



BeaStitcher said:


> Gottastch, what is "an immersion (stick) blender" in the coffee creamer recipe. It sounds so good, but this threw me. (Doesn't take much to throw me off balance though. Probably why I've got a broken foot again; this time two bones broke.)
> 
> Bea


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

you really gave me a laugh 5mmdpns - heidi is my daughter - hickory is the dog - the maybe preggers dog.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, dont think it would be wise to replace the floor until you know if Heidi is preggers again! sigh, the little gal sure knows what Mothers are for, look at how well she did last time! Perhaps you will have a replacement puppy for Shiloh? It is a thought for the grandson.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone. I managed to get through most of the TP messages today. Sam thanks for the corn casserole recipe, I haven't had it since I left home in '65. I think after we all left home, Mom stopped making it for some reason.

It is killer hot here today and of course dry as a bone. Our neighbor stopped by yesterday and brought us some tomatoes and cukes from their garden. He has lived here for over 50 years and his wife was raised right here where our house is now, they have never seen it so dry. They run cattle and all of their ponds have totally dryed up and even the spring is just trickling. They are getting ready to move the rest of the cattle to the pasture near their house where they can water with the well and he is worried about the well going dry. 

The copperhead snakes are really beginning to come out at night and I am worried about letting my dogs out after the sun goes down. Snakes are one of my biggest fears, a few weeks ago we had a cottonmouth sunning in our front yard and several of the dogs were all in a circle around it. I got all the dogs away but honestly thought I was going to have a heart attack I was so scared. He was about 6 foot long and was all coiled up striking at the dogs. 

DH seems to be really fading, he spends most of his time in bed or slumped over in his wheelchair. He is beginning to be depressed with life. I am ready for some cooler temps so he can at least sit out on the deck. It is so ugly, brown and dry that I don't even enjoy sitting out anymore. I feel that he is getting ready to go and it is scary to watch and not be able to do anything to help. I just try to make him comfortable and let him eat or drink whatever he wants. At least eathing still makes him happy but he is having a lot of trouble swallowing so cooking for him is beginning to be a problem. 

I am still knitting monogramed dishcloths and 2012 dishcloths for my friends family reunion in September. I have most of the sets done but still have about 5 cloths to go. I had a tooth that broke off a few months ago that is now beginning to abcess. I have a rinse to use 3-4 times a day and am taking antibiotics but it seems at night it starts throbbing and keeps me from sleeping, even pain pills are not doing the trick. I don't know when I will be able to have the root taken out because there is no one to care for DH if I am down for a couple of days. I just have to "suck it up" and keep going I guess. Well, I am going back to knitting and watch the NASCAR race. I will check back with you all later.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

welcome gages mom - glad you could come visit - here are the two url's i posted.

http://www.knitsbyrachel.com/page51.html
http://knittingonthenet.com/cloths.htm

sam



gagesmom said:


> hi Sam and all kp'ers.
> 
> Just found the thread and was wondering who preston was? I have it all figured out now. lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

have been working alot this summer(2 jobs) have been unable to join the tp, but I am definately glad to be back :thumbup: 

I have these url's bookmarked to check out after my son goes to bed.

Thanks sam :thumbup:


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

anita - sending healing energy to you and your husband - come visit us as often as you can - we will all wrap our arms around you and give you all the support you can handle. we are all here for you.

sam



Anita H said:


> Hi Everyone. I managed to get through most of the TP messages today. Sam thanks for the corn casserole recipe, I haven't had it since I left home in '65. I think after we all left home, Mom stopped making it for some reason.
> 
> It is killer hot here today and of course dry as a bone. Our neighbor stopped by yesterday and brought us some tomatoes and cukes from their garden. He has lived here for over 50 years and his wife was raised right here where our house is now, they have never seen it so dry. They run cattle and all of their ponds have totally dryed up and even the spring is just trickling. They are getting ready to move the rest of the cattle to the pasture near their house where they can water with the well and he is worried about the well going dry.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

preston said:


> you really gave me a laugh 5mmdpns - heidi is my daughter - hickory is the dog - the maybe preggers dog.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


*chuckles* I really threw you a curve ball!!! big oops on my part! at least I got the "H" right!! haha, Sam, it is Saturday evening afterall! 

And really, I do remember that Heidi is the daughter and Hickory the dog! Honestly, the computer keyboard just wants to type what it wants to type! You will have to share this with Heidi as I am sure she will have a laugh over this! :lol:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Anita, so sorry to hear of your husband's bad health. You are doing all of the right things, so just hang in there and try to keep positive.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

preston said:


> beastitcher - here is an url for the stick blender.
> 
> http://www.target.com/s/immersion+blender?ref=tgt_adv_XS000000&AFID=google&CPNG=appliances&adgroup=blenders&LNM=Immersion%20blender&MT=broad&LID=3p209724&KID=5558346e-bafa-45a9-4a9d-00006a3daf90
> 
> ...


When they first came out with these, I got one, but it didn't work so well. I gather they work better now. Which ones does everyone recommend? I just might go for one of these again.

Thanks for letting me know what immersion mixer stood for. I was really confused.

Bea


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Anita H sorry for your husbands declining health, and i know you hurt watching him. praying for you.as for the snakes, i worry when the dogs go out at nite also because even though we live right in town, we have seen a snake or two in the 23 yrs we have lived here. i watched even when i step out on the porch at nite.
Gages mom, glad to see you back, sorry your having to work so much, gotta do what you gotta do. 
Stella K your avitar baby is precious, is he/she a shitzu? so pretty. 
we have vegged out inside today, too hot to do anything, i just came in from watering and picked a couple pitiful tomatoes, hope they hang in there. 
bj is grilling us some squash and onions tonight to fix quesidilla's love those chared tortilla shells from the iron skillet. later


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Wow! 15 pages already! Sam your recipes sound soooo good! I agree with you about the green Giant corn it does taste better. I hope everyone is ok I need to read the rest of the posts before they're up to 30! My husband and I have been canning green beans and then pickles. My kitchen is an absolute STEAM BATH! the weather is supposed to cool down soon I hope.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

My avatar baby is a shorkie, (shih tzu/yorkie cross). He was full grown in that picture and is four years old now. He is the most loving dog I have ever had. He will make himself available for petting all of the time. His name is Bazz. Thank you for his compliment. Stella


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Anita, have you had a chance to check with your local senior services agency? They might be able to help you find some respite care for your husband so you can get that tooth taken care of. You don't want to let it got for long if it's interfering that much with your sleep; you'll just end up getting sick yourself and that won't help either one of you. Sorry if I'm butting in here, but it sounds pretty serious, and TPers have a tendency to worry about each other.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, folks. It's 10.45 a.m. on Sunday in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with all the posts since page 3. For Myfanwy and Sam, thank you for your concern. I did post yesterday morning (page 2 or 3), mentioning that I was off to the local Knitting Guild meeting. I tend to only turn the computer on once a day, read all the posts, but don't always comment. Love the corn pudding recipes and the one with the dried fruit soaked in whisky. Must quiz Darowil about the Malaysian coffee she mentioned when we get together with other KPers on Thursday. Must throw some washing in the machine or it won't have a hope of drying today. Hope everyone has a good Sunday.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Now that's an idea - I could embroider a green vine and then add the flowers - thanks StellaK!


StellaK said:


> AZSticks--That is strange how the white pooled and not very attractive. What about some crochet flowers for those spots?
> StellaK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks cathie02664 - I was just so surprised to see the "clouds" of white and every row I hoped it would correct itself and just never did. I've never done any duplication stitching but I will look up Utube - I have 4 skeins of this yarn - I am thinking I will do a Grandma dishcloth blanket with the rest - the repeats should be long enough so that the white doesn't pool. I should go on Raverly and look up this yarn - Red Heart Classics Rainbow Brights It looks so cute in the skein!



cathie02664 said:


> Cute hats...if you have some of the verigated yarn left i would do some duplication stitching every couple rows? Just a thought.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks KatyNora - I am happy with the other 2 - just need to "fix" the 3rd one! I appreciate all the input - AZ



KatyNora said:


> cathie02664 said:
> 
> 
> > Cute hats...if you have some of the verigated yarn left i would do some duplication stitching every couple rows? Just a thought.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh BeaStitcher - my DH has been in a wheelchair for 5 months with a broken foot that won't heal - I hope you are on the mend soon - I know how much it hurts. Take care of yourself! The blender is a little hand held electric wisk that you can put down in a glass - AZ



BeaStitcher said:


> Gottastch, what is "an immersion (stick) blender" in the coffee creamer recipe. It sounds so good, but this threw me. (Doesn't take much to throw me off balance though. Probably why I've got a broken foot again; this time two bones broke.)
> 
> Bea


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> BTW, we're have grilled portobello mushroom sandwiches for supper tonight along with some of the fresh sweet corn DD purchased yesterday from the grower who works near her office. I first tasted the sandwiches at, I believe, Aldo's restaurant in Virginia Beach in the mid-90s when we lived in Suffolk.
> 
> Essentially, what I was served was grilled slices of a chewy, country white bread topped with 2 slices (stems and caps) of very large portobello mushrooms on a slice of prosciutto with a garlic/mayo spread on the top of a slice of provolone cheese, topped with the 2nd slice of the bread. Then the bread was also grilled briefly.
> 
> ...


Portobella sandwiches......At the top of my favorite list.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh 5 - the eyes and I-cords are a fun idea! I did the curls on the other pink hat - cast on/cast off - AZ



5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > OK here are the hats - I'm waiting for ideas to fix the one with the pools of white - there are 3 of the white areas pretty evenly spaced around the hat. Thanks - Sandi
> ...


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

I have had all kinds of pooling probs in the past..few suggestios for future, try using both ends of yarn one every other row it will quickly break it up. You can start that at any time in your project, even 1or 2rows with opposite ends will break it up.....if you incorporate some kind of patterning it should also break it up a bit esp if you add and/or subtract stitches...hope that helps


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Making me lol - Heidi is Sam's DD - you mean Hickory the fur daughter!!! AZ



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, dont think it would be wise to replace the floor until you know if Heidi is preggers again! sigh, the little gal sure knows what Mothers are for, look at how well she did last time! Perhaps you will have a replacement puppy for Shiloh? It is a thought for the grandson.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Duly noted Sam - I will put your vote down for flowers red with orange centers!! - AZ


preston said:


> think crocheted flowers would look great - i vote for red ones with orange ceners.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sam, I tried my hand at that Owl dishcloth. Not perfect but fun. Sue



preston said:


> here is a dishrag you can hang up to help you keep on your diets.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.knitsbyrachel.com/page51.html


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks ....Your hat are adorable. Yes, flowers on the white patch is my vote too unless there is a symbol that is meaningful :?: 

Myfanwy.....Sounds like Fale is a hungry guy, but it also sounds like you are a good cook :!: :!: Sorry he is having some blue times but probably goes with the confusion. Your love & care sure makes his life a lot happier :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Read about dangerous snakes in the yard and on porches. That's no fun to have to deal with. When we lived in a farm house with a dirt basement, snakes used to come upstairs when it flooded, but they weren't poisonous ones.

Wish I could answer all the posts individually, but no time till DH goes back to school.

DH is on the computer all day & I just got a few minutes now so I won't be able to catch up. Got in a few pages. So sorry I am missing so much, but please know I care about all of you. Glad to see so many new faces and Sam, you may be seeing a lot of new faces soon:shock: :shock: :shock:

Hugs to all,
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> We are 18 years down the track of losing our older daughter- you don't ever not mourn! My thoughts are with you, but it is also good to remember the positives- like his favourite treats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love to both of you.
Daralene


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi gagesmom - I know you are a wash cloth fan and I thought of you the other day. I emptied a Lysol wipe plastic container - one of the larger ones and decided I would use it for a project tote. I washed it out and used WD-40 to get the sticky stuff from the label off the outside. DH drilled 2 holes across from one another near the top and used thin rope to make a handle - I dropped a small pair of scissors, a plastic large eye needle and a couple of balls of cotton yarn in the container along with a size 8 circular needle that I have duplicates of. This is going to stay in the cab of the truck so that on the off chance I don't grab a project bag I will at least be able to do a dishcloth!!! The yarn will stay clean and I'm just so pleased with myself!! Have a great evening - AZ



gagesmom said:


> hi Sam and all kp'ers.
> 
> Just found the thread and was wondering who preston was? I have it all figured out now. lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

dandylion said:


> Sam, I tried my hand at that Owl dishcloth. Not perfect but fun. Sue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cute!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Anita - Although I am in Arizona now - I spent some time in West Plains, MO - that is the picture in my Avatar - no drought in 2002!! I still miss some things about it - but not the snakes - the new owners of our place never did get the snake shot out of the linoleum in the mud porch....but that snake was dead!! I am sorry to hear that your DH is having such a tough time. Are you sure there isn't anyone that could give you a little break once in a while - maybe a senior center or church. The one thing I miss most about Missouri is the neighbors - we all looked out for each other. Here in Arizona it is much more anonymous. Everybody keeps to themselves and other than a wave now and then you just don't get to know anyone. All of us from the Tea Party are here to give you support and encouragement - and there is always someone wide awake and ready to chat. Don't be a stranger - AZ


Anita H said:


> Hi Everyone. I managed to get through most of the TP messages today. Sam thanks for the corn casserole recipe, I haven't had it since I left home in '65. I think after we all left home, Mom stopped making it for some reason.
> 
> It is killer hot here today and of course dry as a bone. Our neighbor stopped by yesterday and brought us some tomatoes and cukes from their garden. He has lived here for over 50 years and his wife was raised right here where our house is now, they have never seen it so dry. They run cattle and all of their ponds have totally dryed up and even the spring is just trickling. They are getting ready to move the rest of the cattle to the pasture near their house where they can water with the well and he is worried about the well going dry.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Your are so funny 5 - I bet Heidi will laugh at this too!-- AZ



5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > you really gave me a laugh 5mmdpns - heidi is my daughter - hickory is the dog - the maybe preggers dog.
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, Daralene, they may look better after they are blocked. I'm too lazy to block things right away.  Sue



daralene said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, I tried my hand at that Owl dishcloth. Not perfect but fun. Sue
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Brilliant! We are all going to be so darn smart just from hanging around each other!!! I am real tempted to try another little hat and use this idea. Thanks! - AZ



cathie02664 said:


> I have had all kinds of pooling probs in the past..few suggestios for future, try using both ends of yarn one every other row it will quickly break it up. You can start that at any time in your project, even 1or 2rows with opposite ends will break it up.....if you incorporate some kind of patterning it should also break it up a bit esp if you add and/or subtract stitches...hope that helps


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi, AZ Sticks, I'm not having much problem with the broken foot. This is not the first time I've broken either foot. I broke the little toe and the 5th metatarsal on the left foot, and this time I managed to get the 3rd and 4th metatarsals on July 19th. I've also broken the 5th metatarsal in the right foot. I think that's all, but really can't remember if I broke any others in my feet. 

Since I'm a diabetic, I always watch carefully what is going on with my feet to make sure I develop no infections. The ortho foot doctor will check me again in about two weeks. They gave me three weeks in a bledsoe boot (already have two boots from prior breaks); hoping, I think, to not have to put any pins in my foot. I hope so too. They've never had to do any surgery on either foot, so I've been lucky and careful. Let's hope I am again. 

I'm sorry to hear about your DH. Is he doing okay now? I sure hope so. 

Thanks for your concern, but I'm sure I'll be fine - I hope.

Bea


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sounds great! Will be looking for the recipe.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Really cute Sue - my DD would love that I will have to print it out for a Christmas present! - AZ


dandylion said:


> Sam, I tried my hand at that Owl dishcloth. Not perfect but fun. Sue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Great little garden! I think flowers too....AZ




daralene said:


> AZ Sticks ....Your hat are adorable. Yes, flowers on the white patch is my vote too unless there is a symbol that is meaningful :?:
> 
> Myfanwy.....Sounds like Fale is a hungry guy, but it also sounds like you are a good cook :!: :!: Sorry he is having some blue times but probably goes with the confusion. Your love & care sure makes his life a lot happier :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Beastitcher, Your dog is so stinkin' cute and looks like a good model who likes his/her picture taken. 
Sooooo cute! dandylon/sue


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We've experienced the hotest day of the year today; still 32C (just over 90F) at 7:45 pm with high humidity and no breeze. I know many of you have been much hotter and would be happy to trade, but this is unusual for us. Expected to coninue to stay hot through the weekend.

Expecting husband's sister and brother-in-law tomorrow and plan to try out the no-cook tomato sauce and pasta. Thanks for all the great recipes.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I never checked our temperature today, but it didn't seem as hot. There is a nice breeze now and it is 92 F. That still sounds hot, but compared to 107 F it is pretty pleasant!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

My goodness you must be pretty tough! I've never had a broken bone, but DH has had a time of it with non healing surgical unions. In other words surgery that didn't heal properly. We still may have to have his left foot done for a second time it took twice to get the right foot done correctly last year. He is so sick of being laid up that I think he will ignore the pain as long as possible! I will be wishing you quick healing!! and no surgery!!! - AZ


BeaStitcher said:


> Hi, AZ Sticks, I'm not having much problem with the broken foot. This is not the first time I've broken either foot. I broke the little toe and the 5th metatarsal on the left foot, and this time I managed to get the 3rd and 4th metatarsals on July 19th. I've also broken the 5th metatarsal in the right foot. I think that's all, but really can't remember if I broke any others in my feet.
> 
> Since I'm a diabetic, I always watch carefully what is going on with my feet to make sure I develop no infections. The ortho foot doctor will check me again in about two weeks. They gave me three weeks in a bledsoe boot (already have two boots from prior breaks); hoping, I think, to not have to put any pins in my foot. I hope so too. They've never had to do any surgery on either foot, so I've been lucky and careful. Let's hope I am again.
> 
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Really cute Sue - my DD would love that I will have to print it out for a Christmas present! - AZ
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> ...


Thanks, AZsticks, These are gifts also, for my grandniece's new baby. Sue


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

As so many of us have talked about, the drought has really played havoc with our lawns and crops. Tonight one of my facebook friends posted the following remark : 

"cut my grass for the first time in over a month... by hand, 5 min... weads, Done! ha"

I thought it was funny and that some of you might get a chuckle out of it  Sue


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

daralene said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, we're have grilled portobello mushroom sandwiches for supper tonight along with some of the fresh sweet corn DD purchased yesterday from the grower who works near her office. I first tasted the sandwiches at, I believe, Aldo's restaurant in Virginia Beach in the mid-90s when we lived in Suffolk.
> ...


Daralene--They were delicious; we served cold canteloupe, corn on the cob steamed in the microwave and cucumbers and onions in vinegar. The cold items were really refreshing with the grilled sandwiches and the steaming corn.

Wish you could have been here to share. Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

cathie02664 said:


> I have had all kinds of pooling probs in the past..few suggestios for future, try using both ends of yarn one every other row it will quickly break it up. You can start that at any time in your project, even 1or 2rows with opposite ends will break it up.....if you incorporate some kind of patterning it should also break it up a bit esp if you add and/or subtract stitches...hope that helps


I didn't realize that, Cathie. Thanks for sharing the info. Ohio Joy


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

what a good idea cathie - i am going to remember that - i really like striping yarns and sometimes one color will pool. i never worried about it too much.

sam



cathie02664 said:


> I have had all kinds of pooling probs in the past..few suggestios for future, try using both ends of yarn one every other row it will quickly break it up. You can start that at any time in your project, even 1or 2rows with opposite ends will break it up.....if you incorporate some kind of patterning it should also break it up a bit esp if you add and/or subtract stitches...hope that helps


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i think it looks great dandylion - i haven't been brave enough to try it yet - now maybe i will. thanks for the pictuers.

sam



dandylion said:


> Sam, I tried my hand at that Owl dishcloth. Not perfect but fun. Sue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

how cute was that and a great idea - hmmmm - gift idea also. thanks az sticks.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Hi gagesmom - I know you are a wash cloth fan and I thought of you the other day. I emptied a Lysol wipe plastic container - one of the larger ones and decided I would use it for a project tote. I washed it out and used WD-40 to get the sticky stuff from the label off the outside. DH drilled 2 holes across from one another near the top and used thin rope to make a handle - I dropped a small pair of scissors, a plastic large eye needle and a couple of balls of cotton yarn in the container along with a size 8 circular needle that I have duplicates of. This is going to stay in the cab of the truck so that on the off chance I don't grab a project bag I will at least be able to do a dishcloth!!! The yarn will stay clean and I'm just so pleased with myself!! Have a great evening - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

too funny - think our weeds are beginning to gasp their last.

sam



dandylion said:


> As so many of us have talked about, the drought has really played havoc with our lawns and crops. Tonight one of my facebook friends posted the following remark :
> 
> "cut my grass for the first time in over a month... by hand, 5 min... weads, Done! ha"
> 
> I thought it was funny and that some of you might get a chuckle out of it  Sue


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

we had some really wicked storms tonight - rain - i'm not too sure how much we got - i don't think too much - we got mostly high winds. toledo was experiencing 70+mph winds in some places - lots of branches on the ground. our power went out twice and when i tried to reboot it would not work right so i just decided to leave it off and hope fo rhte best. thankfully it came back on.

sam


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Cathie02664 , I like your avatar. It really reminds me of the Cape, even tho I'm at the beach right now.In fact, I have friends vacationing in P-town for the week.....an annual event they've upheld for many years, meeting friends there as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> hi Sam and all kp'ers.
> 
> Just found the thread and was wondering who preston was? I have it all figured out now. lol.
> 
> ...


Haven't seen you for awhile, good to have you back. 

By the way has anyone heard from Maelind in the last several months?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Anita H said:


> Hi Everyone. I managed to get through most of the TP messages today. Sam thanks for the corn casserole recipe, I haven't had it since I left home in '65. I think after we all left home, Mom stopped making it for some reason.
> 
> It is killer hot here today and of course dry as a bone. Our neighbor stopped by yesterday and brought us some tomatoes and cukes from their garden. He has lived here for over 50 years and his wife was raised right here where our house is now, they have never seen it so dry. They run cattle and all of their ponds have totally dryed up and even the spring is just trickling. They are getting ready to move the rest of the cattle to the pasture near their house where they can water with the well and he is worried about the well going dry.
> 
> ...


The snakes are really scary, I can't blame you for not wanting to let the dogs out after dark. I'm so sorry to hear your DH is not doing well, I hope you get a break in the weather and that that will hopefully give him a lift by being able to sit outside. Positive thoughts and hugs going to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

BeaStitcher said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > beastitcher - here is an url for the stick blender.
> ...


Mine is a Cuisanart that I got at Costco for a super great price. I love it and it comes apart in ways that make it very washable.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm thinking of you all and your drought and just can't quite feel the heat as we are having cold, wet weather over here in Adelaide at the moment. It rained heavily during the night, but stopped this morning and the sun is out. Everything is nice and green so far and next month will start to warm up for our Spring season.
Your Corn Casserole sounds like corn bread,Sam and I like the recipe for No Peek Chicken. Many thanks.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( Anita H--So sorry to hear about you husband's sistuation. I know how you feel when you say"fading but can't do nothing about it". I saw that in my precious Fred, but I just kept on loving him and caring for him, hoping and praying for another year with him. I don't regret one minute of the time spent taking care of him. Like I tell everyone now--"Make Every Moment Count-we never know if it will be our last" My prayers, and thoughts are with you as you go thru this journey with your DH. Monday will be two months since Fred passed. Not really looking foward to that day. do have some plans to be busy, so hopefully it will go fast.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: BeaSticher--Sending good thoughts for a speedy recovery with your foot. I have bad arthritis in my feet and stay in alot of pain from it. I have high arches and I think that has alot to do with the pain as well. Can't really go barefooted because of the high arches. Hope you will be upa dn around soon.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i don't think maelinde has been on for a couple of months poledra -i remember the last time sh was on she was still having a lot of trouble with her back and in a lot of pain. i hope she is ok and will return to the tea party as soon as she is able.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > hi Sam and all kp'ers.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

fibrefay - welcome to the tea party - so glad you stopped by and joined in the conversation - we are hoping to see a lot of you so don't be a stranger.

sam



fibrefay said:


> I'm thinking of you all and your drought and just can't quite feel the heat as we are having cold, wet weather over here in Adelaide at the moment. It rained heavily during the night, but stopped this morning and the sun is out. Everything is nice and green so far and next month will start to warm up for our Spring season.
> Your Corn Casserole sounds like corn bread,Sam and I like the recipe for No Peek Chicken. Many thanks.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Sam, I will try and attach photos to this thread but have been unsuccessful thus far. I got the cake done along with the 3 dozen cupcakes that go with it. Crossing fingers, wish me luck!

Some of them aren't perfect, but considering that I do all my stuff freehand and have never done a Dr Who cake before, I don't think it turned out too badly. I never want to see another Dalek again...well at least not for a while anyway!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy I left the gate wide open for you to gloat about the Olympics and you didn't go through it. And you were so proud of one gold the other day.
> ...


It all becomes a bit much doesn't it? As if it is the most important thing going on. I haven't watched any, seen an occasional bit on the news hen watching but still can't miss it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> My favorite creamer for my coffee (this week) is:
> 
> FRENCH VANILLA COFFEE CREAMER
> 
> ...


Now that sounds good. Need to keep it in my memory for when we return (will copy it now but then need to remember that I have it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oddball said:


> coffee morning went really well this morning. Some people even bring boxes to take cake home. Tried this recipe this week. It was a favourite of our DS and seemed right to make it for today as it is the 3rd anniversary of his passing. Doesn't seem to get any easier, don't think it ever will.
> Hope you enjoy this one.
> Coconut Chew
> For the base:
> ...


Caught up with most of my surviving siblings and mother this afternoon at the cemetery (and then off for coffee) as it is around 2 weeks two sisters died. Only one local brother missing. We did enjoy the time catching up. Funny family- we go for months not seeing each other, and rarely contact each other inbetween times and yet always get on well. Rarely any confict even in tough times (well as adults, as children totally different!).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would acknowledge I am waiting for Valerie Vili [forget which name she uses now] to get to London- I will be watching out for her, as a fellow South Aucklander! [We have a reputation of being 'crime capital', so she is a really good role model for the youth!]



darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

preston said:


> you are right myfanwy - we haven't heard from althea for a while - wonder if she got her car back yet.
> 
> the weather you are having would make a suggestion of a hearty stew a choice to fill up fale.
> 
> ...


Althea may have replied by now. She quickly popped in yesteday morning (our time) just before me. Saw her yesterday afternoon (at the Handknitters Guild) , she is fine and looking forward to the carrot and pineapple cake I cooked today (for the monthly Adelaide KP gettogether on Thursday). She has her car back and garage is fixed. I know- where is the recipe? If it is any good I will try and post it later this week (will try the first one on Tuesday). On the basis of one of the other recipes it is fat free as it only has oil! Somehow I don't think that works. All fats and oils are as bad as each other for weight (but some are healthier than others for other reasons).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

preston said:


> here is a dishrag you can hang up to help you keep on your diets.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.knitsbyrachel.com/page51.html


Thinks its too late for me no matter how much weight I lose!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow - so glad I live in New Zealand - no snakes!!

Ms Tess - awesome cake!

Can someone tell me what Stove Top is (used in a chicken recipe in this thread)?

Our daughter burst through the living room door this afternoon saying "I can't believe we forgot Fay's (good family friend) birthday on Wednesday!"
I had just made a cake that I had talked about making yesterday, so ELH had been asking all weekend when I was going to make it. We looked at each other and I said we could take her the cake. I iced it, found a gift in "the drawer" and we trotted off to see the birthday girl belatedly.

She was so chuffed to have a birthday cake that she forgave us for the late acknowledgement.
This cake is sooo moist - I've never had a failure with it:

Whole Orange Cake
1 orange
180g butter, melted
1 cup sugar
1 1/2 cups self-raising flour
3 eggs

Preheat oven to 180C (350F).
Grease and base-line a ring tin.
Quarter the orange and process in food processor till thoroughly pulped.
Add in remaining ingredients and mix well, scraping down sides of processor.
Tip into prepared tin, level top and bake 30-45 mins until golden and skewer inserted in centre comes out clean.
Drizzle with orange icing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Yes those mixers are the type you use in a tall container. I love mine. They are great for beating eggs, blending drinks, etc..


I mainly use mine to blend soup- much batter than transferring it in batches into a blender, can leave it in the saucepan it was cooked in. My husband uses it to blend bananas with milk and what ever he thinks might go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Althea said:


> Hi, folks. It's 10.45 a.m. on Sunday in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with all the posts since page 3. For Myfanwy and Sam, thank you for your concern. I did post yesterday morning (page 2 or 3), mentioning that I was off to the local Knitting Guild meeting. I tend to only turn the computer on once a day, read all the posts, but don't always comment. Love the corn pudding recipes and the one with the dried fruit soaked in whisky. Must quiz Darowil about the Malaysian coffee she mentioned when we get together with other KPers on Thursday. Must throw some washing in the machine or it won't have a hope of drying today. Hope everyone has a good Sunday.


Not sure that it would have done too good a job of drying today- each time it was nearly dry it would have rained again! Like now. Just enough to wet it too much ot bring in I would think. Wait till Tuesday, looks like a lovely drying day. no showers and 22!
Do you have a coffee plunger or similar? and coffee? That and condensed milk is all that is needed. (I'm sure Malaysian would be better but I have used others).


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol:  Ms. Tess--I think you did a fabulous job on the cake and all those cupcakes. When my oldest son was little, his birthday is in December. I made a snowman cake and had cupcakes that looked like snowballs around it. Great minds work a like! HUH??? I'm sure by the time I would have put all those little dots on those, I would have been cross-eyed!!! Job well done. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Wow - so glad I live in New Zealand - no snakes!!
> 
> Ms Tess - awesome cake!
> 
> ...


Good Morning Hilary--Stove Top is a premade box stuffing. It comes in pork or chicken flavor. It is small chunks of bread seasoned with other seasonings as well as poulty or pork seasons. You boil the amount of water, then pour in the bread chunks(Stove Top Stufing) and voila you have "instant" stuffing. It really is quite good. It is used widely here in the USA. Hope this explains it. Your orange cake sounds delicious.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, I went to Sears to get my glasses. The 2 pairs for $99.99 ad said it included the no-line bifocles. I had asked the lady at the desk if that included the progressive lenses which I have had for the past several years. Of course she said yes. If I wanted the transitions lenses to go from indoors to outdoors, that would be an additional charge. So, I was prepared for that. Here are the facts: I was limited to frame selection to those that were $69.99 or less; my prescription is such that they have to use a special kind of plastic for the lenses; the progressive lenses cost an additional $126.00 ("Oh, I'm sorry, she must have been mistaken." ! ! ! You think????) The exam was one of the shortest I have EVER had, 10 minutes if that. The whole package came to over $350.00!! And to add insult to injury, they don't accept my insurance - I will have to file the paperwork myself. Live and learn.

My great garden plans from last spring have fizzled out. Some of the tomatoes have ripened and are really tastey. The four zucchini plants have produced dozens of blossoms, but not a single squash! The four cucumber plants have produced a 2 inch cucumber so far; again lots of blossoms.

Here's a receipt for an appetizer that my daughter really likes:

ORANGE GLAZED SMOKIES
1 Cup Brown Sugar
1 Tbl. Flour
1/4 Cup Orange Juice Concentrate
2 Tbls. Prepared Yellow Mustard
1 Tbl. Cider Vinegar
1 - 16 oz Pkg miniature Smoked Sausages

Combine the first 5 ingredients in a saucepan and heat on medium until the sugar is melted, stirring frequently. Add the sausages and stir to coat. Put into a slow cooker on high for about half an hour, then reduce to low. 
She has doubled and even tripled this for potlucks and parties.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning all. I am missing today so much ... Dave not being around , my Mom (of course), and noe my beloved baby girl Emmie (chocolate pom) who passed away very late last night. Please forgive me but I just would not be good company today. My prayers go to all who need them, and Thank you Sam for hosting . I have to make arrangements for her today so will be gone. Hugs to all, 
Cat / aka ChocolatePom


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Good morning all. I am missing today so much ... Dave not being around , my Mom (of course), and noe my beloved baby girl Emmie (chocolate pom) who passed away very late last night. Please forgive me but I just would not be good company today. My prayers go to all who need them, and Thank you Sam for hosting . I have to make arrangements for her today so will be gone. Hugs to all,
> Cat / aka ChocolatePom


Hugs and condolences on the loss of your Emmie, so sorry. We are here if you need us.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Popping in for a bit before I go off to do the weeks' cooking.

Ms. Tess - awesome cake and cupcakes!

For all suffering through this heat & drought, it does take a toll on your morale. Hopefully the weather will break at least for a bit. 

I'm taking the plan that I had for last year. I'm cooking all the main dishes (meats) so I don't have to heat up the stove and/or oven for this next week. Now to wander back off to get everything lined out in order of highest heat first, then pack everything up to put into the fridge.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Beastitcher, Your dog is so stinkin' cute and looks like a good model who likes his/her picture taken.
> Sooooo cute! dandylon/sue


Thanks, Sue. Her name is Tashi. She's a miniature Shih Tzu. She's fun, but stubborn, and we love her to death.

Bea


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks, AZ, and good health to your husband too. I pray he can avoid the surgery too. 

I'm not particular strong, just lucky I think.

Bea


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

BeaStitcher said:


> Gottastch, what is "an immersion (stick) blender" in the coffee creamer recipe. It sounds so good, but this threw me. (Doesn't take much to throw me off balance though. Probably why I've got a broken foot again; this time two bones broke.)
> 
> Bea


Hello Bea! No worries...I didn't know about these either until I got it as a gift from my son. I really like it 'now' and am always searching for more uses for it. This is what mine looks like. The part that is standing up is where the motor is. The two whisk and the blender part attach (click in) at the base of the motor. Push the bottom and blend away. You can mix up the creamer any way you like. I just threw the idea of using the 'stick blender' in because it made my life easier...a blender, hand-held mixer or just a good shake in a jar would suffice


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > hi Sam and all kp'ers.
> ...


Maelinde has not posted since January 12, 2012 at the January 6 Tea Party.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your kind words about the cake. I still get a little unsure and it usually hits between the time I finish it and the customer first sees it. I have a hard time especially with the free hand stuff because I can't be as precise as a bakery with the molds or stencils. The bakeries that have the printers that can take a picture and turn it into icing that you lay on the top of the cake are great, but they are very costly and I don't know anyone around here that can afford to pay 60 dollars for a cake and three dozen cup cakes. I have never done a Dr. Who cake either, so this was my first crack at it. The more I do of one kind the better I get with it. If I had cutters for all the shapes and letters it would have looked more like a bakery had done it. I love cake boss, but there is no way that a person just starting out can make things like he creates. Most people have this vision in their heads of something like he would make....I just hope she is happy with it. =)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > you are right myfanwy - we haven't heard from althea for a while - wonder if she got her car back yet.
> ...


The vegetable oil is a fat although the "bad" fat is all animal fat. So that is what she is referring to. If the vegetable oil was a solid, it would be called shortening or margerine. The solid animal fat is called lard as it is usually always pig fat.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

carol's gifts said:


> :lol:  Ms. Tess--I think you did a fabulous job on the cake and all those cupcakes. When my oldest son was little, his birthday is in December. I made a snowman cake and had cupcakes that looked like snowballs around it. Great minds work a like! HUH??? I'm sure by the time I would have put all those little dots on those, I would have been cross-eyed!!! Job well done. Have a great Sunday.


lmao I don't think cross eyed even begins to describe it...I felt like both eyes had jumped into one socket.....needless to say I dreamed of Daleks last night! lmao n I have made other cakes and will eventually post them for you to see, if anyone is interested. I have pans that are shaped, so it makes it easier to work with the fondant and it makes such a nice satiny finish. Looks awesome.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Wow - so glad I live in New Zealand - no snakes!!
> 
> Ms Tess - awesome cake!
> 
> ...


Stove Top is a bread stuffing seasoned with the appropriate spices for chicken, or for turkey. Sometimes I make it up to have as a side for pork or fish. You add boiled water and let it sit for 5 minutes before serving.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hugs for you Carol. You do have to allow yourself time to adjust to having Fred in heaven. Seems like you are doing a wonderful job of doing this. You likely talk to Fred throughout the day too. That is ok because I am sure he does hear you.

ChocolatePom, I am sorry your furbaby has gone to the rainbow bridge and has crossed over to the other side. Your memories of Chocolate Pom will keep your heart beating. Love your other furbabies and take comfort from them. They are missing Chocolate Pom too. Hugs.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: BeaSticher--Sending good thoughts for a speedy recovery with your foot. I have bad arthritis in my feet and stay in alot of pain from it. I have high arches and I think that has alot to do with the pain as well. Can't really go barefooted because of the high arches. Hope you will be upa dn around soon.


Hi, Carol, I'm so sorry to hear of your husband's passing. It's something I worry about from time to time. Steve has a bad heart, and there's no telling how long I will have him. Steve has outlived many of those in his family already.

The osteoarthritis is what makes it hard for me to walk straight and I suppose makes me clumsy also.

Bea


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

what great cakes ms tess - i am sure it is going to be a hit. thank you so much for sharing it with us.

sam



Ms. Tess said:


> Hi Sam, I will try and attach photos to this thread but have been unsuccessful thus far. I got the cake done along with the 3 dozen cupcakes that go with it. Crossing fingers, wish me luck!
> 
> Some of them aren't perfect, but considering that I do all my stuff freehand and have never done a Dr Who cake before, I don't think it turned out too badly. I never want to see another Dalek again...well at least not for a while anyway!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

hilary4 - what a great sounding cake - thank you so much for sharing it.

stove top is stuffing in a box - what we put in the turkey at thanksgiving - a bread stuffing.

sam



Hilary4 said:


> Wow - so glad I live in New Zealand - no snakes!!
> 
> Ms Tess - awesome cake!
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks siouxann - that sounds like a simple recipe that would bring rave reviews. thank you for sharing.

sam



siouxann said:


> Well, I went to Sears to get my glasses. The 2 pairs for $99.99 ad said it included the no-line bifocles. I had asked the lady at the desk if that included the progressive lenses which I have had for the past several years. Of course she said yes. If I wanted the transitions lenses to go from indoors to outdoors, that would be an additional charge. So, I was prepared for that. Here are the facts: I was limited to frame selection to those that were $69.99 or less; my prescription is such that they have to use a special kind of plastic for the lenses; the progressive lenses cost an additional $126.00 ("Oh, I'm sorry, she must have been mistaken." ! ! ! You think????) The exam was one of the shortest I have EVER had, 10 minutes if that. The whole package came to over $350.00!! And to add insult to injury, they don't accept my insurance - I will have to file the paperwork myself. Live and learn.
> 
> My great garden plans from last spring have fizzled out. Some of the tomatoes have ripened and are really tastey. The four zucchini plants have produced dozens of blossoms, but not a single squash! The four cucumber plants have produced a 2 inch cucumber so far; again lots of blossoms.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

chocolate pom - sending you bushels of healing energy today - know that we are all sending you warm uplifting thoughts. we are here for you all of the time.

sam



ChocolatePom said:


> Good morning all. I am missing today so much ... Dave not being around , my Mom (of course), and noe my beloved baby girl Emmie (chocolate pom) who passed away very late last night. Please forgive me but I just would not be good company today. My prayers go to all who need them, and Thank you Sam for hosting . I have to make arrangements for her today so will be gone. Hugs to all,
> Cat / aka ChocolatePom


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

if she doesn't ms tess she has a screw loose.

sam



Ms. Tess said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words about the cake. I still get a little unsure and it usually hits between the time I finish it and the customer first sees it. I have a hard time especially with the free hand stuff because I can't be as precise as a bakery with the molds or stencils. The bakeries that have the printers that can take a picture and turn it into icing that you lay on the top of the cake are great, but they are very costly and I don't know anyone around here that can afford to pay 60 dollars for a cake and three dozen cup cakes. I have never done a Dr. Who cake either, so this was my first crack at it. The more I do of one kind the better I get with it. If I had cutters for all the shapes and letters it would have looked more like a bakery had done it. I love cake boss, but there is no way that a person just starting out can make things like he creates. Most people have this vision in their heads of something like he would make....I just hope she is happy with it. =)


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

we love pictures ms tess - so share all you want to.

sam



Ms. Tess said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:  Ms. Tess--I think you did a fabulous job on the cake and all those cupcakes. When my oldest son was little, his birthday is in December. I made a snowman cake and had cupcakes that looked like snowballs around it. Great minds work a like! HUH??? I'm sure by the time I would have put all those little dots on those, I would have been cross-eyed!!! Job well done. Have a great Sunday.
> ...


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Ms. Tess said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words about the cake. I still get a little unsure and it usually hits between the time I finish it and the customer first sees it. I have a hard time especially with the free hand stuff because I can't be as precise as a bakery with the molds or stencils. The bakeries that have the printers that can take a picture and turn it into icing that you lay on the top of the cake are great, but they are very costly and I don't know anyone around here that can afford to pay 60 dollars for a cake and three dozen cup cakes. I have never done a Dr. Who cake either, so this was my first crack at it. The more I do of one kind the better I get with it. If I had cutters for all the shapes and letters it would have looked more like a bakery had done it. I love cake boss, but there is no way that a person just starting out can make things like he creates. Most people have this vision in their heads of something like he would make....I just hope she is happy with it. =)


Update:
I just delivered the cake to my client, she was so thrilled with it! She even gave me a gratuity over and above what I asked for making it. I am just dancing my happy dance because my biggest fear was that she wouldn't care for it. Yayyyyyy!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all so much for your kind words about the cake. I still get a little unsure and it usually hits between the time I finish it and the customer first sees it. I have a hard time especially with the free hand stuff because I can't be as precise as a bakery with the molds or stencils. The bakeries that have the printers that can take a picture and turn it into icing that you lay on the top of the cake are great, but they are very costly and I don't know anyone around here that can afford to pay 60 dollars for a cake and three dozen cup cakes. I have never done a Dr. Who cake either, so this was my first crack at it. The more I do of one kind the better I get with it. If I had cutters for all the shapes and letters it would have looked more like a bakery had done it. I love cake boss, but there is no way that a person just starting out can make things like he creates. Most people have this vision in their heads of something like he would make....I just hope she is happy with it. =)
> ...


Congratulations!! It was an awesome cake, so glad for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Ms. Tess, what a wonderful decorating job on the cake and cupcakes. It's almost a shame to eat them!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

ChocolatePom - so very sorry for the loss of your little Pom, Emmie. It leaves such a huge hole in our hearts when we lose our furbabies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Ms Tess - I wouldn't believe anyone could be less than thrilled with your cakes. How nice to know you've helped make their special event even more special and I bet you've got a repeat customer (and probably new business from others than get to sample your treats).


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Miss Tess, 

There was an awesome cake.i know my children would have been thrilled with it. Bravo!

Wisconsin Joy


----------



## gdib (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you for the recipes!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. Tess said:
> ...


Thanks so much for your wonderful comments! Here are some of the other cakes I have made. Enjoy! =)


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness, Ms Tess! You are certainly an artist!! I especially like the "tipsy tower" one, but they're all great. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> Oh my goodness, Ms Tess! You are certainly an artist!! I especially like the "tipsy tower" one, but they're all great. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you KatyNora, I sure had fun making that Topsy Turvy cake. When I was finished it weighed in at 40 pounds! It was for a family party so it all got eaten and was really appreciated by the family. They had problems with one member who wanted to keep the cake because of the colors....once the knife made that first cut, it was gone!! lmao I was sure glad I had followed instructions on how to make topsy turvy cakes when we had to move that cake, otherwise it would have gone rolling all over the place. =)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Chocolatepom, sorry for your loss. It is so hard to lose one of our beloved furry friends. 

Ms. Tess, great job on the cakes! I used to do that, but gave it up years ago. I enjoyed it while I did it. It is just so messy to clean up!

Equestrian is on my TV now. They haven't shown much, but it is on today, at least for a while. Such beautiful horses! Now they have switched to water polo.

I will certainly miss it when the Olympics are over! On the upside, I will get more cleaning done. I am getting a lot of knitting done!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Souixann--

My daughter and SIL went to Sears last winter for the 2/$99 eye glasses. 

Earlier this summer one of the nose pads came off one pair and the temple of the other broke at the connection to the area which screws on to the front. The nose pad could be replaced, but they don't/aren't allowed to/whichever repair the other pair or to replace only the temple piece. Since she had not bought the insurance to replace the original pair, she had to buy another whole pair--provided they could find a pair which would actually hold the lenses from that original pair.

Turns out not such a great deal. Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

[Update:
I just delivered the cake to my client, she was so thrilled with it! She even gave me a gratuity over and above what I asked for making it. I am just dancing my happy dance because my biggest fear was that she wouldn't care for it. Yayyyyyy!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Tess, there's a standing joke among my colleagues in the choir of our very small, rural church in a small, rural community. We only get to sing together at special cantatas over the year for which we are lucky to have 9-12 voices which have practiced together for perhaps 6 weeks. We remind ourselves that not once in the few years weve been singing together has anyone ever stood up and asked us to sit down because they can and will do it much better!!

I see your efforts and results in a similar perspective--if the client could or would make the result any better, surely, she would have done so herself.

Please don't under-value your talent/skills. Your work is good and you do your best. And yes, practice makes perfect. You do get better as you repeat the designs.

Thanks for sharing. Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Souixann wrote:

Here's a receipt for an appetizer that my daughter really likes:

ORANGE GLAZED SMOKIES
1 Cup Brown Sugar
1 Tbl. Flour
1/4 Cup Orange Juice Concentrate
2 Tbls. Prepared Yellow Mustard
1 Tbl. Cider Vinegar
1 - 16 oz Pkg miniature Smoked Sausages

Combine the first 5 ingredients in a saucepan and heat on medium until the sugar is melted, stirring frequently. Add the sausages and stir to coat. Put into a slow cooker on high for about half an hour, then reduce to low. 
She has doubled and even tripled this for potlucks and parties.[/quote][/quote]

Years ago when we lived in NE Missouri, I was responsible for a light Sunday night supper for our rather large youth group each Sunday. Invariably, we would find an accummulation of partial ketchup and grape jelly containers left by the various groups that had meals at the church. In an effort to clear these out of the fridge a couple of times a year, we would serve the Smokies or hot dog ''chunks'' heated up in a mixture of the jelly and ketchup. Surprisingly, they make a tasty barbecue sauce and the kids loved them--with or without a bun!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

The first cake with the all-over flowers is so pretty. The Topsy-Turvy cake must have been an engieering nightmare the first time you made one. Your work is impressive--especially to one who has no talent in that area. WOW!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Sunday from Kingman, AZ USA - it is now just noon and a little overcast today. Temp is 95 degrees with a little breeze. I will wait until evening to mow my little patch of grass out front. I'm managing to keep it pretty green which I really like since I live in the high desert. Well Sam, that sounds like a pretty good storm - no real bad damage though..that's good. Ms.Tess, Cute cakes - we love to see what everyone is doing - and it doesn't just have to be knit or crochet. Darowil- I'm glad your family meet was well attended - It's nice that you've carved something positive from you loss. ChocolatePom - So sorry about Emmie - we lost our last furbaby after 15 years a couple of months ago, and just imagine starting over with another right now - but the house is sure empty. It looks like you have a couple of other buddies to snuggle - I hope that helps you through this. Siouxann- it's funny you mention your zucchini - my neighbor was just complaining about all the blooms and no squash setting on her plants - I didn't get a garden in this year with everything going on with DH- tough for him to get back to the garden area in his wheelchair to help and I have enough to do without "make work". But I miss my home grown veggies. On the other hand I probably wouldn't have had much luck either. So Hilary4 - no snakes in NZ??? That's a pretty good reason to live there!!! I am going to spend the rest of the day knitting - at least until it cools off for mowing. I make a new pasta dish the other day - It is from Taste of Home and I don't know if it has been posted here or not so I will put in the link for those of you who are interested. I really liked the flavor - it's all on the stove top - no oven - and it uses fresh spinach!! My fav- I give this recipe 5 out of 5 Teacups!!!! http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/hearty-penne-beef
I hope everyone has a great week - I will check back in from time to time - Sandi/AZ


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorry Choclatepom: for you grieving. It is so difficult to realize that a loved one, or animal is not still with us. Soon the memory however remains one of lessening pain and of fond memory of the times and events and feelings shared. When I owned my first Sheltie, I was so enamored with her that I knew I would be devastated without her. I then bred her and saved a female whom I named Geminesse whom I was even crazier about and that launched a breeding program and the hobby of dog shows for some time until my health precluded it. I very quickly bred two champions from the next litter. Each and every one was and still is precious to me even the ones I couldn't keep. 
Sam: I am looking forward to Hickory and her next brood, if she is preg. I miss my dogs desparately. I am awaiting better health to pursue my next pup.
Lovely Cakes Tess. 
A lovely weekend. Fabulous weather, though very mild for Aug. 
Wonderful recipes.
I made a bean salad. 
1 lg and 1 sm can of kidney beans:chilled.
6 hardboiled eggs chopped.
3 stalks of celery chopped.
1/2 lg. red onion chopped med.
3/4 cup of mayonnaise
t tsp-tbsp of mustard.
Optional: 1 jar or pinentos or roasted red peppers
3/4 cup of sw. pickle relish.
Mix and chill overnight.
I didn't use any seasonings although in the past I have added salt to taste. I liked it without.
Also 1/2 tsp of celery seed. I hope you like. Its far different than the usual bean salad. A substitute for macaroni or potato salad. 
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

I love the TP and would like to download the recipes but don't know how. I bookmarks them, but still have to copy by hand to make paper copy. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

ChocolatePom, nothing I can say will ease the hurt, but perhaps the following poem will help.

I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
I could see that you were crying, you found it hard to sleep.
I barked to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
..."It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."
I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the milk
You were thinking of the many times your hands reached down to me.
I was with you at my grave today, you tend it with such care.
I want to re-assure you, that I'm not lying there.
I walked with you towards the house as you fumbled for your key.
I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said, "It's me."
You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair
I tried so hard to let you know that I was standing there.
It's possible for me to be so near you every day
To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
You sat there very quietly, then smiled; I think you knew...
In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning
And say "good-night, God bless, I'll see you in the morning."
And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side.
I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
Be patient, live your journey out... then come home to be with me.

God bless,

Bea


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh my, Bea. Your poem brought tears to slide down my cheeks. Ohio Joy


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bea, what a tearfully wonderful poem! I hope it brings comfort to you, Chocolate Pom. It is so sad to have to put an animal down. I send you healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Tess, what gorgeous cakes! I really like the flowery one. However, the Dr. Who Tardis, Dalek and Cybermen cakes are just wonderful! I'm a big fan of the doctor, and have knitted a Dalek dishcloth for my daughter. Whatever you charge, I think you certainly deserve!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Awesome poem! And yes, I cried and thought about my past furry babies that have left this earth.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Bea - thank you so much for the heartwarming poem. I've never forgotten any of my 4 footed family and miss them all.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

congrats ms tess - don't ever doubt you talent - it's there.

sam



Ms. Tess said:


> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all so much for your kind words about the cake. I still get a little unsure and it usually hits between the time I finish it and the customer first sees it. I have a hard time especially with the free hand stuff because I can't be as precise as a bakery with the molds or stencils. The bakeries that have the printers that can take a picture and turn it into icing that you lay on the top of the cake are great, but they are very costly and I don't know anyone around here that can afford to pay 60 dollars for a cake and three dozen cup cakes. I have never done a Dr. Who cake either, so this was my first crack at it. The more I do of one kind the better I get with it. If I had cutters for all the shapes and letters it would have looked more like a bakery had done it. I love cake boss, but there is no way that a person just starting out can make things like he creates. Most people have this vision in their heads of something like he would make....I just hope she is happy with it. =)
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

wonderful cakes - love the topsy turvy one.

sam



Ms. Tess said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. Tess said:
> ...


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Carlyle said:


> I love the TP and would like to download the recipes but don't know how. I bookmarks them, but still have to copy by hand to make paper copy. Can anyone help? Thanks


You can highlight the text in anyone's post by putting your cursor at the start of whan you want and holding the left mouse button down while you pull it to the end of what you want, right click within the highlited section and choose copy (or Control and C), the paste it into a Word document, or other word processing program, by right clicking on the new document and choosing Paste, or Control and V.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for the recipe az sticks - i love pasta and this will be a different "beef and noodles" dish.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Sunday from Kingman, AZ USA - it is now just noon and a little overcast today. Temp is 95 degrees with a little breeze. I will wait until evening to mow my little patch of grass out front. I'm managing to keep it pretty green which I really like since I live in the high desert. Well Sam, that sounds like a pretty good storm - no real bad damage though..that's good. Ms.Tess, Cute cakes - we love to see what everyone is doing - and it doesn't just have to be knit or crochet. Darowil- I'm glad your family meet was well attended - It's nice that you've carved something positive from you loss. ChocolatePom - So sorry about Emmie - we lost our last furbaby after 15 years a couple of months ago, and just imagine starting over with another right now - but the house is sure empty. It looks like you have a couple of other buddies to snuggle - I hope that helps you through this. Siouxann- it's funny you mention your zucchini - my neighbor was just complaining about all the blooms and no squash setting on her plants - I didn't get a garden in this year with everything going on with DH- tough for him to get back to the garden area in his wheelchair to help and I have enough to do without "make work". But I miss my home grown veggies. On the other hand I probably wouldn't have had much luck either. So Hilary4 - no snakes in NZ??? That's a pretty good reason to live there!!! I am going to spend the rest of the day knitting - at least until it cools off for mowing. I make a new pasta dish the other day - It is from Taste of Home and I don't know if it has been posted here or not so I will put in the link for those of you who are interested. I really liked the flavor - it's all on the stove top - no oven - and it uses fresh spinach!! My fav- I give this recipe 5 out of 5 Teacups!!!! http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/hearty-penne-beef
> I hope everyone has a great week - I will check back in from time to time - Sandi/AZ


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for the recipe margewhaples - hope you get up and around real soon so you can have another puppy.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Sorry Choclatepom: for you grieving. It is so difficult to realize that a loved one, or animal is not still with us. Soon the memory however remains one of lessening pain and of fond memory of the times and events and feelings shared. When I owned my first Sheltie, I was so enamored with her that I knew I would be devastated without her. I then bred her and saved a female whom I named Geminesse whom I was even crazier about and that launched a breeding program and the hobby of dog shows for some time until my health precluded it. I very quickly bred two champions from the next litter. Each and every one was and still is precious to me even the ones I couldn't keep.
> Sam: I am looking forward to Hickory and her next brood, if she is preg. I miss my dogs desparately. I am awaiting better health to pursue my next pup.
> Lovely Cakes Tess.
> A lovely weekend. Fabulous weather, though very mild for Aug.
> ...


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> Carlyle said:
> 
> 
> > I love the TP and would like to download the recipes but don't know how. I bookmarks them, but still have to copy by hand to make paper copy. Can anyone help? Thanks
> ...


Thank you, I will try right now.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

caryle - you can always cut and paste to a word document - highlight what you want to copy - press ctrl and the letter "C" - then bring up a blank word document by putting your cursor at the beginning of the page and press ctrl and the letter "V" - then you can save your document and print off it.

welcome to the tea party - so glad you dropped in - we never run out of room at the tea table and am sure to have your favorite beverage - so join us often - we will be looking for you.

sam



Carlyle said:


> I love the TP and would like to download the recipes but don't know how. I bookmarks them, but still have to copy by hand to make paper copy. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Anita H said:


> Hi Everyone. I managed to get through most of the TP messages today. Sam thanks for the corn casserole recipe, I haven't had it since I left home in '65. I think after we all left home, Mom stopped making it for some reason.
> 
> It is killer hot here today and of course dry as a bone. Our neighbor stopped by yesterday and brought us some tomatoes and cukes from their garden. He has lived here for over 50 years and his wife was raised right here where our house is now, they have never seen it so dry. They run cattle and all of their ponds have totally dryed up and even the spring is just trickling. They are getting ready to move the rest of the cattle to the pasture near their house where they can water with the well and he is worried about the well going dry.
> 
> ...


Anita, I know what you are going through with your hubby as I did it myself a few years ago. Are you affiliated with a church? Perhaps you could enlist someone through the church to help out. You really need to get that tooth taken care of before it causes serious problems rendering you incapable of caring for your husband. I wish I lived near you., I would glady help out.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

Shortly after I signed off last night, I began to see some lightening and hear the rumbles of thunder. I figured it would miss us like it has done for the past few weeks but I guess it was our turn. It stormed and rained for a couple of hours, thankfully. I really enjoyed the storm while I sat at the table and knitted. Maybe the rains will start being a bit more consistant, I can only hope and pray.

My prayers go out to all of you who need some uplifting. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi gagesmom - I know you are a wash cloth fan and I thought of you the other day. I emptied a Lysol wipe plastic container - one of the larger ones and decided I would use it for a project tote. I washed it out and used WD-40 to get the sticky stuff from the label off the outside. DH drilled 2 holes across from one another near the top and used thin rope to make a handle - I dropped a small pair of scissors, a plastic large eye needle and a couple of balls of cotton yarn in the container along with a size 8 circular needle that I have duplicates of. This is going to stay in the cab of the truck so that on the off chance I don't grab a project bag I will at least be able to do a dishcloth!!! The yarn will stay clean and I'm just so pleased with myself!! Have a great evening - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that idea. I am going to try something for my yarn and always have something in the car and in the truck to work on. I like the dishcloth idea.. Thanks
Judy


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My avatar baby is a shorkie, (shih tzu/yorkie cross). He was full grown in that picture and is four years old now. He is the most loving dog I have ever had. He will make himself available for petting all of the time. His name is Bazz. Thank you for his compliment. Stella


 :wink: well, our youngest baby is a snorkie, a mini schnauzer/yorkie mix and such a diva, she is a yr. and rules the roost and keeps us on our toes, she is a snuggler. she plays with her kitty(harper) and the other one, scout, tolerates her.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> BeaStitcher said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

preston said:


> caryle - you can always cut and paste to a word document - highlight what you want to copy - press ctrl and the letter "C" - then bring up a blank word document by putting your cursor at the beginning of the page and press ctrl and the letter "V" - then you can save your document and print off it.
> 
> welcome to the tea party - so glad you dropped in - we never run out of room at the tea table and am sure to have your favorite beverage - so join us often - we will be looking for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks to both Hilary4 and Sam, I finally figured out how to download all the good recipes, I'm going to be busy going back through my bookmarks and get everything I want to save.
Carlyle


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Hi Sam, I will try and attach photos to this thread but have been unsuccessful thus far. I got the cake done along with the 3 dozen cupcakes that go with it. Crossing fingers, wish me luck!
> 
> Some of them aren't perfect, but considering that I do all my stuff freehand and have never done a Dr Who cake before, I don't think it turned out too badly. I never want to see another Dalek again...well at least not for a while anyway!


 :shock: girl, your the man, i am bowing down to you, fantastic job on the cake and cupcakes, they all look so much alike, awsome job, i would have been bonkers with the repitition. oh to put that much time into something folks are gonna eat, never. my cousin used to try to get me to learn to decorate cakes as she did, i used to spend a lot of time painting santas on cyprus knees, and did a lot of repitition, (but no one was gonna be eating up my work), again, great job.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I would acknowledge I am waiting for Valerie Vili [forget which name she uses now] to get to London- I will be watching out for her, as a fellow South Aucklander! [We have a reputation of being 'crime capital', so she is a really good role model for the youth!]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


myfanway, didn't you used to have ringo as your avitar? i was just thinking i don't see him anymore, just wondering :?:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Ms Tess you make absolutely beautiful cakes. You are really an artist. I have never seen such beautiful cake decorating.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Made the corn casserole and no peek chicken for supper tonight. Came out great! Made enough for 6-10 people at least. I used 3 lbs of chicken for this. Thanks, Sam for such delish recipes. Keep it up. One daughter already copied the recipes for her house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I would acknowledge I am waiting for Valerie Vili [forget which name she uses now] to get to London- I will be watching out for her, as a fellow South Aucklander! [We have a reputation of being 'crime capital', so she is a really good role model for the youth!]
> ...


Yes, that was ringo- and before that it was my Grand-daughter, I think I get tired of images after a while!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow - this place is jumping! I really need to break down & gather up the recipes folks are posting here.

I did most of the cooking for this week. Now I'm having a snack and a small cup (or 2) of tea before I dive off into making my first niddy noddy.


----------



## knittycritter (Jul 26, 2012)

The corn casserole sounds great, I am going to try this one and the no peak chicken does too. thanks for those as I love corn casseroles, I also think that Green Giant can corn is better tasting. I have tried all brands and always come back to Green Giant.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Can i ask what is a nitty notty? Sorry a niddy noddy


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

knittercritter - welcome to the tea party - so glad you stopped by for a cuppa. join us often - we would love to have you - lots of voices makes very interesting conversation.

sam



knittycritter said:


> The corn casserole sounds great, I am going to try this one and the no peak chicken does too. thanks for those as I love corn casseroles, I also think that Green Giant can corn is better tasting. I have tried all brands and always come back to Green Giant.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

cathie02664 said:


> Can i ask what is a nitty notty? Sorry a niddy noddy


A niddy noddy is is a tool used to make skeins from yarn. It consists of a central bar, with crossbars at each end, offset from each other by 90°.

if you want to see a video of using one:


----------



## knittycritter (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello Sam, glad I peaked in and saw the recipes! I seen many interesting recipes that I will try. Thanks for the invite, I am new to KP but so far great! I like being able to talk to so many people from all around the globe, its neat share in friendship. Looking forward to chatting with everyone!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Gotta brag a bit about the beautiful Northwest weather. It's about 84 F here in the house, 90-ish outside. Passed a pleasant hour watching the Blue Angels show for Seafair. Sam, are you a fan? In another lifetime, 30-odd years ago, my ex had a friend who invited us onto his boat on the log boom for race day. Unbelievable!! watching the Angels fly over, sometimes not more than 50 feet off the water's surface. Hope everybody's having a good Sunday afternoon/evening, or a good Monday in Oceania. :lol:


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you, never knew it's name...have a nice evening.
Cathie


----------



## knittycritter (Jul 26, 2012)

It has been a hot dry summer for Savannah, Ga but for the last several days we have been getting late afternoon thunderstorms some producing hail and high winds. We need the rain so no complaints. I love to listen to the rain especially while I am knitting.


----------



## knittycritter (Jul 26, 2012)

I just watched that video, that is awesome.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Gotta brag a bit about the beautiful Northwest weather. It's about 84 F here in the house, 90-ish outside. Passed a pleasant hour watching the Blue Angels show for Seafair. Sam, are you a fan? In another lifetime, 30-odd years ago, my ex had a friend who invited us onto his boat on the log boom for race day. Unbelievable!! watching the Angels fly over, sometimes not more than 50 feet off the water's surface. Hope everybody's having a good Sunday afternoon/evening, or a good Monday in Oceania. :lol:


I used to live in the Rainier Valley (South Seattle). When the Blue Angels would come to town they would fly right over our house (sometimes only 25 feet above the house) always had fantastic photos. We could actually see the pilots from our front yard. I miss that but only at Seafair time. I hate to see the weather change tomorrow. It was 90* at 12:30PM today. It is now 3:45PM and 94* at our house. I think yesterday was a prettier day to watch the Blue Angels. It has been a little hazy today can hardly see Mt. Rainier.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Bea, that's just beautiful - made me cry - AZ


BeaStitcher said:


> ChocolatePom, nothing I can say will ease the hurt, but perhaps the following poem will help.
> 
> I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
> I could see that you were crying, you found it hard to sleep.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I hope you like it Sam - easy- tasty and leftovers too!!It made enough for dinner and some for the freezer for down the road!! - AZ



preston said:


> thanks for the recipe az sticks - i love pasta and this will be a different "beef and noodles" dish.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad you got some wet Anita! I hope your week goes well - AZ


Anita H said:


> Shortly after I signed off last night, I began to see some lightening and hear the rumbles of thunder. I figured it would miss us like it has done for the past few weeks but I guess it was our turn. It stormed and rained for a couple of hours, thankfully. I really enjoyed the storm while I sat at the table and knitted. Maybe the rains will start being a bit more consistant, I can only hope and pray.
> 
> My prayers go out to all of you who need some uplifting. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## knittycritter (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a daughter that moved 6 years ago relocating to WA. She resides in Everett, WA. I went for a visit in 2009 staying a few months, and it rains a lot. But I will say it is absolutely beautiful there, the trees are green and lush and I met a lot of nice people. I was amazed as there was no air conditioning in the home, she said most homes don't come with air conditioning there, does not get hot enough for long enough to justify it. Rude awakening for me, lol, I am from the south and it is a standard!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You're welcome Judy - you never know when you're going to a have some time on your hands - better a hook or needles in them!! AZ


jmai5421 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Hi gagesmom - I know you are a wash cloth fan and I thought of you the other day. I emptied a Lysol wipe plastic container - one of the larger ones and decided I would use it for a project tote. I washed it out and used WD-40 to get the sticky stuff from the label off the outside. DH drilled 2 holes across from one another near the top and used thin rope to make a handle - I dropped a small pair of scissors, a plastic large eye needle and a couple of balls of cotton yarn in the container along with a size 8 circular needle that I have duplicates of. This is going to stay in the cab of the truck so that on the off chance I don't grab a project bag I will at least be able to do a dishcloth!!! The yarn will stay clean and I'm just so pleased with myself!! Have a great evening - AZ
> ...


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( Chocolate Pom--I am so sorry to hear your baby Emmie passed. I know how dear she must be to you. Just know we are all here for you. Tomorrow will be 2 months since my dear, precious husband Fred passed. I feel your pain. Will be keeping you in my thougths and prayers.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

BeaStitcher said:


> ChocolatePom, nothing I can say will ease the hurt, but perhaps the following poem will help.
> 
> I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
> I could see that you were crying, you found it hard to sleep.
> ...


I was only able to read through 3 or 4 lines because it broke my heart and I don't want to start crying again because sometimes I feel like I will never stop.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

and we are looking forward to hearing from you so come often - stay late and join in the fun.

sam



knittycritter said:


> Hello Sam, glad I peaked in and saw the recipes! I seen many interesting recipes that I will try. Thanks for the invite, I am new to KP but so far great! I like being able to talk to so many people from all around the globe, its neat share in friendship. Looking forward to chatting with everyone!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

when you mentioned them the first time i got a stab of homesickness - i loved watching them. i was just talking to a friend - lives us everett way - he was talking about the beautiful day you were having. enjoy

sam



KatyNora said:


> Gotta brag a bit about the beautiful Northwest weather. It's about 84 F here in the house, 90-ish outside. Passed a pleasant hour watching the Blue Angels show for Seafair. Sam, are you a fan? In another lifetime, 30-odd years ago, my ex had a friend who invited us onto his boat on the log boom for race day. Unbelievable!! watching the Angels fly over, sometimes not more than 50 feet off the water's surface. Hope everybody's having a good Sunday afternoon/evening, or a good Monday in Oceania. :lol:


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i was always sorry they were not allowed to break the sound barrier. i remember back in the fifties we would hear a bang every so often and knew exactly what it was. too many people complained i guess.

sam



Sandy said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta brag a bit about the beautiful Northwest weather. It's about 84 F here in the house, 90-ish outside. Passed a pleasant hour watching the Blue Angels show for Seafair. Sam, are you a fan? In another lifetime, 30-odd years ago, my ex had a friend who invited us onto his boat on the log boom for race day. Unbelievable!! watching the Angels fly over, sometimes not more than 50 feet off the water's surface. Hope everybody's having a good Sunday afternoon/evening, or a good Monday in Oceania. :lol:
> ...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

My DD, DSIL, and 2 grandkids were out here for the first time. We all went to the Ventura Harbor for brunch. Ended up at a french bistro/bakery. Food was delish but service was unbearable slow. We think they forgot our order. We sat for over an hour waiting. But in the end we all said it was worth it.

Then we went for a quick drive through Downtown Ventura. My DD hadn't been there in 15 years and it certainly is different now. Then came back to my home, took a quick tour of the clubhouse, pool, mini golf course. And then they left.

Miss them already.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

and what is better you really don't need screens on the windows because there are so few bugs.

sam



knittycritter said:


> I have a daughter that moved 6 years ago relocating to WA. She resides in Everett, WA. I went for a visit in 2009 staying a few months, and it rains a lot. But I will say it is absolutely beautiful there, the trees are green and lush and I met a lot of nice people. I was amazed as there was no air conditioning in the home, she said most homes don't come with air conditioning there, does not get hot enough for long enough to justify it. Rude awakening for me, lol, I am from the south and it is a standard!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol:  Ms. Tess--Congratulations!! Many times we are our on worse critic. The pictures of the cakes are beautiful and very detailed. Keep up the good work.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> BeaStitcher said:
> 
> 
> > ChocolatePom, nothing I can say will ease the hurt, but perhaps the following poem will help.
> ...


 :wink: The poem is beautiful and is appropriate from my dear Fred. Just adjust some of the words abit--"instead of Barked-substitute it with spoke or speak,etc. Thanks I can hear him whispering it to me.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Wow - this place is jumping! I really need to break down & gather up the recipes folks are posting here.
> 
> I did most of the cooking for this week. Now I'm having a snack and a small cup (or 2) of tea before I dive off into making my first niddy noddy.


I'm done, and I'm darn proud of myself.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good on you, Redkimba. Now what will you skein up on it? Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree about the Olympics I love to watch volleyball but I'm really tired of it now. Even swimming. I was able to see about 1 minute of the equestrian events. I wish they'd show more variety!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam, what has the weather been like over your way? 

We were coolish this AM and overcast most of the day. Temp finally climbed up to 80 degrees this evening. Humid but still quite comfortable, even with the on-and-off-again rain showers. 

Made an adaptation of the no-cook pasta and sauce for dinner tonight along with more of the fresh corn DD brought home, other chilled veg salads, and finished off the last of the unfrosted dark chocolate cake with a scoop of Neapolitan ice cream. The family should be good until breakfast. LOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > Wow - this place is jumping! I really need to break down & gather up the recipes folks are posting here.
> ...


Now here to get you started is the niddy noddy rhyme:

Niddy-noddy  a wooden device used while hand-spinning to measure the length of newly spun thread or yarn. One full winding around the niddy-noddy equaled two yards.

While using this device, to keep track of the length, this rhyme was often recited:
Niddy-noddy, niddy-noddy,
Two heads, one body,
Tis one, taint one,
Twill be one, bye and bye.
Tis two, taint two,
Twill be two, bye and bye.

According to folklore, niddy comes from a nickname for grandmother, who would often spend a lot of time knitting. Noddy may refer to how the grandmother would often nod off (or fall asleep) while thus occupied. More probably the term noddy comes from the way the tool moved when usedthe person winding the yarn would dip or nod the cross bars with an elbow-wrist movement.

I took this from http://www.cowhampshireblog.com/2006/05/13/new-hampshire-glossary-niddy-noddy/


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

to Jheiens - I have a dark purple yarn from a sweater that I have already unraveled. I need to soak down the yarn so I can get the kinks out.

to 5mmdpns - cool poem. Unfortunately my poem will be 1,2,3,4; 1,2,3,4... as I go around each of the arms. >.<

I promise to post pictures after winding the yarn.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

We have had beautiful weather "up North". It has been in the upper 70's with a wonderful breeze across the lake. DH is fishing and I have been on the porch most of the day knitting. That is after church and a few housekeeping chores. I just made some strawberry shortcake for this evening(when he returns). The recipe is just the one on the Bisquick box(his favorite).
I also just made our breakfast. It is called skinny overnight in a jar and one of our favorites. I like this in hot weather. The ingredients:
1/4 cup quick oats
1/2 cup unsweetened almond milk, or skim milk or soy milk
1/4 medium banana sliced( freeze the rest for a smoothie)
1/2 cup chia seeds( I do not add these since I don't know what they are)
1/2 cup blueberries
4-5 drops sweetner or packets of sweetner(I use splenda and only use a couple)
pinch cinnamon
optional toppings
1tbsp chopped pecans(or any nut) or crunchy topping. I use slivered almonds.
Directions:
Place all the ingredients in a jar, cover, shake and refrigerate overnight. Add your favorite crunchy toppings such as the nuts or granola etc and enjoy in the morning.
This serves 1. For WW the old points 5 and points+6 or 244.9 calories 10.8g fat and 8.5g fiber.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Chocolate Pom so sorry about the loss of Emmie;
Ms Tesse great cakes. I have never seen an episode of Dr Who, but I liked the decoration anyway; 
Margewhapples , you make bean salad like I do. It's one of my favorites. 
Bea I still have a lump in my throat due to your poem. 

Oh, great hearty beef and pasta recipe, AZ sticks, thanks. 
Sam, thanks for the short cuts. 
Pammie, I missed the equestrians. Probably because of the tennis. Darn!

The gals are doing a great job with the beach volleyball. It's still fun to watch, but I just can't get into the track and field so far. 
Gagesmom, great recycling idea for the plastic containers. 

I'm still making the owl baby washcloths. I've reworked the pattern and made it my own and the more I practice the more I like them. They are square instead of triangular and they are smaller. Wish I could write a pattern, I'd post it.  On a couple of rows I can't even describe what I did, but they are turning out the same ea time  dandylion/ sue


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> to Jheiens - I have a dark purple yarn from a sweater that I have already unraveled. I need to soak down the yarn so I can get the kinks out.
> 
> to 5mmdpns - cool poem. Unfortunately my poem will be 1,2,3,4; 1,2,3,4... as I go around each of the arms. >.<
> 
> I promise to post pictures after winding the yarn.


haha, 1,2 buckle my shoe, 3,4, wind some more.....??? haha


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> haha, 1,2 buckle my shoe, 3,4, wind some more.....??? haha


Oh, I am using that!! lol.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I agree that some sports are being shown more than others. I'm sure it has to do with the numbers of people interested. I did get to see some equestrian. I do have to say that I am enjoying it all. I will be sad when it is over! What a wonderful experience these athletes are having. It does make me want to get more active, but I can't get away from the TV!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > to Jheiens - I have a dark purple yarn from a sweater that I have already unraveled. I need to soak down the yarn so I can get the kinks out.
> ...


Good one, 5mms. you are quick and witty!  sue


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Redkimba said:
> ...


Too witty for Sam's Heidi and Hickory!!!! hmmmmm

How are things with you? Busy? what are you knitting up? Soon going to be back to school shopping for kids in two week's time. Where did the summer go? Should be having fireworks here this weekend. In some provinces of Canada, the first Monday in August is a civic holiday. My son is off camping up in the mountains in BC with a bunch of guys at a camp ground/park. They are going boating and stuff like that.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I was at the grocery store tonight and got a phone call on my cell. It was my sister and she said I wasn't in a good place to get this message. My heart dropped and I could feel my body quivering inside. My nephew was driving to college from Ohio to Missouri and the police had called to say that Karen's son had been in a bad accident and had been life-lifted to the hospital. Karen and her husband left immediately to go there and my other sister is the one that called me. We don't know all the details but just got another message that he had a broken leg and a punctured lung, so a big relief. It was horrible not knowing. He is such a handsome young man and has been working in the big Mennonite restaurant, Hartville Kitchen, ever since he was old enough to work, so he is very responsible. Just had to tell someone as can't talk to mom as we didn't want to tell her till we had more news and it is too late now. For that second after she said I wasn't in a good place for the message I thought mom was gone or my brother who had just been in ICU for a month. I'm so glad my nephew will be ok. I wanted to call my aunt to pray, but it was too late to call her too. Then I went to get in on our family page on Facebook to see if there was any news and couldn't get in. Apparently someone in Poland tried to log into my account???? Guess people want to get personal information on us and then access our banks and who knows what all. There are so many wonderful people in this world and so many we just don't know. I like to think there are more wonderful people than those that try to do things like this. All of these things just happened, so I am still calming down. Off to bed, sure hope I can sleep.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Is anyone watching the NASA Mars landing? It's on really late, but I'm going to try to stay up for it.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

wow, just got caught up.
too many good recipes, got the orange glaze smokies lined up also for a good finger food for my womens mynisty get together. 
i fear my nephew has given me his head crud. i have the sniffles and sorta working on a sore throat, so i fixed myself a cuppa hot jasmin tea with honey, i don't remember the last time i was sick, just doesn't happen very often. not saying i feel great all the time, just rarely get sick. i am not a good patient either.
tomorrow got to get my sister (who just had pacemaker put in a wk ago this monday) packed and moved out of the old apt. to one she can manover in without steps to climb. ugh, gotta feel up to that. i can do it, i can do it. ugh more hot tea, later


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Carlyle said:


> I love the TP and would like to download the recipes but don't know how. I bookmarks them, but still have to copy by hand to make paper copy. Can anyone help? Thanks


Hi Carlyle, I use Evernote, it's a wonderful tool, I just left click on the item I want to save to highlight it, then right click and click on the everote clip selection. Works like a charm and in Evernote you can set up different notebooks like one for patterns, one for recipes, it's really easy and has a great tutorial to teach you how to use it and it's free up to a certain amount. It's a lot per month for free, I've used it a ton and never come close to my limit. Hope that helps. 
It's www.evernote.com


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

daralene, I cannot imagine how you felt when your sister called. I am so glad that it is not as serious as it could have been. Hopefully, his recovery will be speedy!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

daralene I am putting your nephew in my prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

daralene said:


> I was at the grocery store tonight and got a phone call on my cell. It was my sister and she said I wasn't in a good place to get this message. My heart dropped and I could feel my body quivering inside. My nephew was driving to college from Ohio to Missouri and the police had called to say that Karen's son had been in a bad accident and had been life-lifted to the hospital. Karen and her husband left immediately to go there and my other sister is the one that called me. We don't know all the details but just got another message that he had a broken leg and a punctured lung, so a big relief. It was horrible not knowing. He is such a handsome young man and has been working in the big Mennonite restaurant, Hartville Kitchen, ever since he was old enough to work, so he is very responsible. Just had to tell someone as can't talk to mom as we didn't want to tell her till we had more news and it is too late now. For that second after she said I wasn't in a good place for the message I thought mom was gone or my brother who had just been in ICU for a month. I'm so glad my nephew will be ok. I wanted to call my aunt to pray, but it was too late to call her too. Then I went to get in on our family page on Facebook to see if there was any news and couldn't get in. Apparently someone in Poland tried to log into my account???? Guess people want to get personal information on us and then access our banks and who knows what all. There are so many wonderful people in this world and so many we just don't know. I like to think there are more wonderful people than those that try to do things like this. All of these things just happened, so I am still calming down. Off to bed, sure hope I can sleep.


Oh Daralene, my heart stopped when I started reading your post. I'm so glad it's not any worse than it is and that he'll be okay. Hugs and prayers for all that is happening in your world right now. Breath.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Poledra: I tried to download evernote last wk. There were so many notations that I couldn't figure out which was the one I needed. Can you light the way? Love the poem about the little dog. I had one which was about If Christ had a little dog,he would not have hung on the cross alone because his dog would never have denied him, but would have sat right at his feet. I had saved it in one of my computers when I was learning and the computer crashed along with some of the poetry that I wrote. I need to get a memory stick so I can clear some of my files without losing. I have a lot of patterns saved. I, too enjoy knitting a dishcloth when I am waiting for things to happen. They are so easy to take along. I never understood how useful they would be, always thought that they would stain badly and wouldn't be worth the time spent. But once I got one as a gift, I loved them. The computer froze again. Marlark Marge.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

great job redkimba - was it a kit or did you cut the pvc pipe yourself. looks great - thanks for sharing the picture.

sam



Redkimba said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > Wow - this place is jumping! I really need to break down & gather up the recipes folks are posting here.
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

preston said:


> great job redkimba - was it a kit or did you cut the pvc pipe yourself. looks great - thanks for sharing the picture.
> 
> sam


I cut the pipe myself. I found instructions on http://www.theanticraft.com/book/lostpages/niddy.htm


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

it was a great day ohio joy - mid eighties - i have the door and windows open right now and there is a nice breeze going through the house.

we did not get any rain - a few dark clouds but they didn't materialize anything. think the next chance for rain at least for us is thrusday or friday - "scattered thunderstorms" and from what we have experienced they are so scattered that we never get any rain. lol

to be in the mid eighties all week which will be fine as long as the humidity stays low.

sam



jheiens said:


> Sam, what has the weather been like over your way?
> 
> We were coolish this AM and overcast most of the day. Temp finally climbed up to 80 degrees this evening. Humid but still quite comfortable, even with the on-and-off-again rain showers.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

jmai - i love this recipe - i had just copied one like it from one of my food blogs and thought it looked good - a definite try.

thanks for sharing - i am sure there will be a lot of us eating these in the future.

sam



jmai5421 said:


> We have had beautiful weather "up North". It has been in the upper 70's with a wonderful breeze across the lake. DH is fishing and I have been on the porch most of the day knitting. That is after church and a few housekeeping chores. I just made some strawberry shortcake for this evening(when he returns). The recipe is just the one on the Bisquick box(his favorite).
> I also just made our breakfast. It is called skinny overnight in a jar and one of our favorites. I like this in hot weather. The ingredients:
> 1/4 cup quick oats
> 1/2 cup unsweetened almond milk, or skim milk or soy milk
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

this is for ms tess and anyone else that wants a different dishcloth - and i am sorry that the picture didn't print - they never do - maybe ms tess will pot a picture of hers when she finishes it. lol

sam

Dishcloth Dalek Cloth Pattern 



Copyright Notice
Daleks are copyrighted to the Terry Nation estate. This pattern is a fan effort that is made available for free: no profit is being made from this pattern. 

Permission is granted for users to download, print, and knit this pattern for personal use. This pattern is to be made available only through this website, entropyhouse.com. I DO NOT grant permission for this pattern or any adaptations thereof to be sold by anyone or reprinted or republished anywhere else. Further, I DO NOT grant permission to anyone to sell items made from this pattern or any adaptations thereof for a profit. 

* * * * * * *

Cast on 35 stitches

Rows 1-5: k1,p1 for 35 st

Row 6: (k1,p1,k1,p1) p27, (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 7: (k1,p1,k1,p1) k27, (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 8: (k1,p1,k1,p1) p27, (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 9: (k1,p1,k1,p1) k27, (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 10: (k1,p1,k1,p1) p27, (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 11: (k1,p1,k1,p1) k6, p15, k6 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 12: (k1,p1,k1,p1) p5, k17, p5 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 13: (k1,p1,k1,p1) k5, p17, k5 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 14: (k1,p1,k1,p1) p27 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 15: (k1,p1,k1,p1) k27 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 16: (k1,p1,k1,p1) p7, wsb, (p2, wsb) four times, p7 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 17: (k1,p1,k1,p1) k27 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 18: (k1,p1,k1,p1) p27 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 19: (k1,p1,k1,p1) k7, rsb, k2, rsb, k2, rsb, k1, rsb, k2, rsb, k8 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 20: (k1,p1,k1,p1) p27 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 21: (k1,p1,k1,p1) k27 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 22: (k1,p1,k1,p1) p9, wsb, p1, wsb, p1, wsb, p2, wsb, p1, wsb, p8 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 23: (k1,p1,k1,p1) k27 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 24: (k1,p1,k1,p1) p27 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 25: (k1,p1,k1,p1) k8, rsb, (k1, rsb) four times, k10 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 26: (k1,p1,k1,p1) p27 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 27: (k1,p1,k1,p1) k27 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 28: (k1,p1,k1,p1) p10, k9, p8 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 29: (k1,p1,k1,p1) k8, p8, k11 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 30: (k1,p1,k1,p1) p10, k1, p16 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 31: (k1,p1,k1,p1) k9, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k3, p2, k8 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 32: (k1,p1,k1,p1) p6, k2, p3, k1, (p1, k1) three times, p9 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 33: (k1,p1,k1,p1) k9, (p1, k1) three times, p1, k5, p2, k4 (p1,k1,p1,k1)
Row 34: (k1,p1,k1,p1) p3, wsb, p7, (k1, p1) three times, k1, p9 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 35: (k1,p1,k1,p1) k27 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 36: (k1,p1,k1,p1) p12, k6, p9 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 37: (k1,p1,k1,p1) k27 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 38: (k1,p1,k1,p1) p12, k6, p9 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 39: (k1,p1,k1,p1) k27 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 40: (k1,p1,k1,p1) p12, k6, p9 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 41: (k1,p1,k1,p1) k10, p1, srsb, p2, k1, p3, srsb, k8 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 42: (k1,p1,k1,p1) p14, k2, p11 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 43: (k1,p1,k1,p1) k27 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 44: (k1,p1,k1,p1) p27 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 45: (k1,p1,k1,p1) k27 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 46: (k1,p1,k1,p1) p27 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 47: (k1,p1,k1,p1) k27 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 48: (k1,p1,k1,p1) p27 (p1,k1,p1,k1)

Row 49-53: k1, p1 for 35 st


Abbreviations:

k - knit

p - purl

Rsb  right-side bobble. Into the stitch marked, knit purl knit purl knit, making 5 stitches into that one stitch. With the left needle, pick up the stitch that is furthest from the tip of the right needle and pull it over the other four stitches and off the needle. Repeat with the remaining stitches, pulling the furthest-away stitches over the other stitches and off the needle, until four stitches have been pulled off and one stitch remains on the needle. Your bobble has been made!

Wsb  wrong-side bobble. Sometime a bobble is needed on a row you are working from the wrong side. To make the bobble appear correctly, the bobble needs to be reversed from the right side bobble. On the stitch marked, purl knit purl knit purl into the stitch, making five stitches into that one stitch. With the left needle, pick up the stitch that is furthest from the tip of the right needle and pull it over the other four stitches and off the needle. Repeat with the remaining stitches, pulling the furthest-away stitches over the other stitches and off the needle, until four stitches have been pulled off and one stitch remains on the needle. Bobble made!

Srsb  small-right side bobble. Made exactly like the rsb, but with three stitches instead of five. Into the stitch marked, knit purl knit, making three stitches into that one stitch. With the left needle, pick up the stitch that is furthest from the tip of the right needle and pull it over the other two stitches and off the needle. Repeat with the next furthest away stitch, leaving one stitch on the needle. Bobble made!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

daralene - keeping yout nephew in my thoughts - sending him bushels of healing energy. also sending you some fairy dust to put you to sleep.

sam



daralene said:


> I was at the grocery store tonight and got a phone call on my cell. It was my sister and she said I wasn't in a good place to get this message. My heart dropped and I could feel my body quivering inside. My nephew was driving to college from Ohio to Missouri and the police had called to say that Karen's son had been in a bad accident and had been life-lifted to the hospital. Karen and her husband left immediately to go there and my other sister is the one that called me. We don't know all the details but just got another message that he had a broken leg and a punctured lung, so a big relief. It was horrible not knowing. He is such a handsome young man and has been working in the big Mennonite restaurant, Hartville Kitchen, ever since he was old enough to work, so he is very responsible. Just had to tell someone as can't talk to mom as we didn't want to tell her till we had more news and it is too late now. For that second after she said I wasn't in a good place for the message I thought mom was gone or my brother who had just been in ICU for a month. I'm so glad my nephew will be ok. I wanted to call my aunt to pray, but it was too late to call her too. Then I went to get in on our family page on Facebook to see if there was any news and couldn't get in. Apparently someone in Poland tried to log into my account???? Guess people want to get personal information on us and then access our banks and who knows what all. There are so many wonderful people in this world and so many we just don't know. I like to think there are more wonderful people than those that try to do things like this. All of these things just happened, so I am still calming down. Off to bed, sure hope I can sleep.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

redkimba - did you have a website for that? think it was on one of nasa's websites. would love to watch it.

sam

around one-thirty i thought they said.



Redkimba said:


> Is anyone watching the NASA Mars landing? It's on really late, but I'm going to try to stay up for it.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

if you want to watch curiosity land on mars here is one url

http://www.nasa.gov/externalflash/mars/curiosity_news3.html

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Dori- Take a deep breath Honey. I know that you are still feeling so alone....but you aren't - we're here - 24/7 there is always someone at the Tea Party - what a wonderful thing Sam has done to keep us all together and at the ready to support our friends. I am amazed at the depth of love this little forum has built. If you need me - please PM ok? - Sandi/AZ


Dori Sage said:


> BeaStitcher said:
> 
> 
> > ChocolatePom, nothing I can say will ease the hurt, but perhaps the following poem will help.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

We're all here for you Carol - I know that Fred's family has been wonderful and I'm so glad - but your TP family is here too so if we can help please let us know - I am so inspired by your determination to honor Fred by being happy - Bless your heart - Sandi/AZ


carol's gifts said:


> :-( Chocolate Pom--I am so sorry to hear your baby Emmie passed. I know how dear she must be to you. Just know we are all here for you. Tomorrow will be 2 months since my dear, precious husband Fred passed. I feel your pain. Will be keeping you in my thougths and prayers.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

The peeps who complained were a bunch of babies! - AZ


preston said:


> i was always sorry they were not allowed to break the sound barrier. i remember back in the fifties we would hear a bang every so often and knew exactly what it was. too many people complained i guess.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Dori - So Cal at it's worst.... I'm allowed to say that-- born and raised....I'm glad that your kids and gkids came for a visit - I do most of the traveling when it comes to family time and while it's not that far.. it's still a "trip". Costa Mesa and Orange....right in the middle of the mess! I hope they come back soon. - Sandi/AZ


Dori Sage said:


> My DD, DSIL, and 2 grandkids were out here for the first time. We all went to the Ventura Harbor for brunch. Ended up at a french bistro/bakery. Food was delish but service was unbearable slow. We think they forgot our order. We sat for over an hour waiting. But in the end we all said it was worth it.
> 
> Then we went for a quick drive through Downtown Ventura. My DD hadn't been there in 15 years and it certainly is different now. Then came back to my home, took a quick tour of the clubhouse, pool, mini golf course. And then they left.
> 
> Miss them already.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> I was at the grocery store tonight and got a phone call on my cell. It was my sister and she said I wasn't in a good place to get this message. My heart dropped and I could feel my body quivering inside. My nephew was driving to college from Ohio to Missouri and the police had called to say that Karen's son had been in a bad accident and had been life-lifted to the hospital. Karen and her husband left immediately to go there and my other sister is the one that called me. We don't know all the details but just got another message that he had a broken leg and a punctured lung, so a big relief. It was horrible not knowing. He is such a handsome young man and has been working in the big Mennonite restaurant, Hartville Kitchen, ever since he was old enough to work, so he is very responsible. Just had to tell someone as can't talk to mom as we didn't want to tell her till we had more news and it is too late now. For that second after she said I wasn't in a good place for the message I thought mom was gone or my brother who had just been in ICU for a month. I'm so glad my nephew will be ok. I wanted to call my aunt to pray, but it was too late to call her too. Then I went to get in on our family page on Facebook to see if there was any news and couldn't get in. Apparently someone in Poland tried to log into my account???? Guess people want to get personal information on us and then access our banks and who knows what all. There are so many wonderful people in this world and so many we just don't know. I like to think there are more wonderful people than those that try to do things like this. All of these things just happened, so I am still calming down. Off to bed, sure hope I can sleep.


that really makes your heart stop! so glad the injuries are not as bad as they might have been. I have had a problem with my secondary email account being hacked- I have lost all my contact information- and people have been sent a begging letter - something I would NEVER do. I am in the process of changing all passwords, and contacting those I can recall were on the list.
Sincerely hope you get a good rest, and that tomorrow dawns a brighter day!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Daralene - I will be holding my breath and thinking good thoughts for your nephew. I'm sure he will be fine - he is young and strong and has all of us rooting for him! Sleep well - Sandi/AZ


daralene said:


> I was at the grocery store tonight and got a phone call on my cell. It was my sister and she said I wasn't in a good place to get this message. My heart dropped and I could feel my body quivering inside. My nephew was driving to college from Ohio to Missouri and the police had called to say that Karen's son had been in a bad accident and had been life-lifted to the hospital. Karen and her husband left immediately to go there and my other sister is the one that called me. We don't know all the details but just got another message that he had a broken leg and a punctured lung, so a big relief. It was horrible not knowing. He is such a handsome young man and has been working in the big Mennonite restaurant, Hartville Kitchen, ever since he was old enough to work, so he is very responsible. Just had to tell someone as can't talk to mom as we didn't want to tell her till we had more news and it is too late now. For that second after she said I wasn't in a good place for the message I thought mom was gone or my brother who had just been in ICU for a month. I'm so glad my nephew will be ok. I wanted to call my aunt to pray, but it was too late to call her too. Then I went to get in on our family page on Facebook to see if there was any news and couldn't get in. Apparently someone in Poland tried to log into my account???? Guess people want to get personal information on us and then access our banks and who knows what all. There are so many wonderful people in this world and so many we just don't know. I like to think there are more wonderful people than those that try to do things like this. All of these things just happened, so I am still calming down. Off to bed, sure hope I can sleep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Poledra: I tried to download evernote last wk. There were so many notations that I couldn't figure out which was the one I needed. Can you light the way? Love the poem about the little dog. I had one which was about If Christ had a little dog,he would not have hung on the cross alone because his dog would never have denied him, but would have sat right at his feet. I had saved it in one of my computers when I was learning and the computer crashed along with some of the poetry that I wrote. I need to get a memory stick so I can clear some of my files without losing. I have a lot of patterns saved. I, too enjoy knitting a dishcloth when I am waiting for things to happen. They are so easy to take along. I never understood how useful they would be, always thought that they would stain badly and wouldn't be worth the time spent. But once I got one as a gift, I loved them. The computer froze again. Marlark Marge.


http://evernote.com/webclipper/
is the one you want, and it should ask if you would like the tutorial, I think you can go back at you leisure and go over the tutorial whenever you want or need to. 
Hope that helps, if you need any more assistance with it I'll try to be as much help as I can. 
Nice thing about evernote, if your computer crashes, everything you saved to your evernote account will still be there stored in and accessible from a new/different computer or other online device.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes you can Southern Gal - Mind over matter - it just don't matter!! - AZ


Southern Gal said:


> wow, just got caught up.
> too many good recipes, got the orange glaze smokies lined up also for a good finger food for my womens mynisty get together.
> i fear my nephew has given me his head crud. i have the sniffles and sorta working on a sore throat, so i fixed myself a cuppa hot jasmin tea with honey, i don't remember the last time i was sick, just doesn't happen very often. not saying i feel great all the time, just rarely get sick. i am not a good patient either.
> tomorrow got to get my sister (who just had pacemaker put in a wk ago this monday) packed and moved out of the old apt. to one she can manover in without steps to climb. ugh, gotta feel up to that. i can do it, i can do it. ugh more hot tea, later


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Myfanwy, so sorry about your email, that really sucks. I don't know what is wrong with people these days that they think they can just invade others privacy and take what they want. They'd sure pitch a fit if someone did that to them or their family wouldn't they. Hope you are able to get it all sorted out. 
Those who know you know you wouldn't send those emails. 
Hugs. Glad Fale's home safely and hope he's getting over the travel blues.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

curiousity is on the surface of mars in good shape - it was a perfect landing.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you! It really makes you feel vulnerable. One thing at least anyone that knew me, would have realised that I was not planning on travelling anywhere soon. I have got back to the most important people now, or they have contacted me- worried if I was OK. Some people really don't care what they do to others. 
Fale is settling back into our routine- next time I will go for maybe one week- it is too much to have the dogs in kennels for longer!



Poledra65 said:


> Myfanwy, so sorry about your email, that really sucks. I don't know what is wrong with people these days that they think they can just invade others privacy and take what they want. They'd sure pitch a fit if someone did that to them or their family wouldn't they. Hope you are able to get it all sorted out.
> Those who know you know you wouldn't send those emails.
> Hugs. Glad Fale's home safely and hope he's getting over the travel blues.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

daralene- so sorry to here about your nephew's accident. Sending love to you all.Offering prayers up for you all and the doctors looking after him.x


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Darlene so sorry to hear about your nephew. He and your family will be in my prayers. 
Mfanwy can't believe there are so many that get their jollies by messing with other people's lives. I wish they would get a llife and leave others alone. I am sure the people who know you won't believe the letters they send out.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just read your post from last night, Daralene. Have been praying for your nephew's safety and recovery. Believing things will go well for him. Ohio Joy


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

oddball said:


> daralene- so sorry to here about your nephew's accident. Sending love to you all.Offering prayers up for you all and the doctors looking after him.x


______________________________________________
Oddball, thank you so much. I just found out he damaged his esophagus. He has a gorgeous voice and sang at my niece's wedding. I posted photos of her on here. I hope he hasn't ruined his singing voice.

Thank you Jmai.....I will have to try and find out what happened with Myfanwy. Someone tried to log into my FB account from Europe. I don't mean just to see it but to get into it as if they were me.

Myfanwy.....Hope whatever is happening you are ok. I have to find your post :!: :!:

Thanks Ohio Joy. I will find out something soon I am sure, but from what I read last night it sounds like he will need some healing, but be ok.

Thank you Preston. He is a good Ohio born boy and a wonderful one at that. So responsible and a hard worker. As you know, my sister has 9 children who are all so lovely. I have never seen them fight and they support each other. What a wonderful family and Hartville, Ohio is such a great place to raise a family. I was able to sleep once I found out he would live. He does have some internal bleeding with the lung. I don't know the extent of the damage to the esophagus, but they said he was talking.

Thank you Myfanwy. Appreciate your concern so much. So sorry to hear about your email account. This has happened to so many people all over the world. People will know it isn't you but they make it sound like it is from you and when people go into it they are then infected. A scary thing about being connected all over the world. So many wonderful, fantastic people like you and the others on TP and then a few rotten apples. What a pain. I heard of a doctor this happened to and letters got sent to all his patients. They were calling the office to find out what was wrong.

Thanks AZ Sticks. Yes, my *TP* family is here and guess what the first thing I did after I got home. I got on here as DH was busy doing his tai chi. I couldn't wait to talk to people here. I knew I would get support and it was too late to call people. *My TP friends are the Best.[/b[ :thumbup:

Thanks Pammie. I appreciate your support. It did feel awful. I maintained my composure but could feel myself quivering inside. Then we lost our phone connection and by the time I stored my cart and got outside to call my sister was talking with someone else. Big family, so that is normal. There are 7 brothers and sisters and then so many with all their children to be notified.

Sandy, thank you for your prayers. So appreciated. I know there is something real in prayer. I will tell my sister when his healing is so quick that my TP friends are responsible.

Thank you Poledra. I took a deep breath as you told me. Your prayers are so appreciated.

I should say that DH did stop and talk with me and helped get the groceries in the house. He did his tai chi after that. It sounded like he didn't support me and just did his exercise, but he did support me. I just meant that when he did that I was able to get on the computer.*


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

The hospital is in for a shock when the whole family arrives. My nephew is in ICU in a lot of pain and trouble breathing, but joking and laughing. His attitude is fantastic. It is a huge family and they will all be there.

So hard for his sister and her husband who just took over the orphanage in Haiti. There is no way they could come. In fact she said that the roosters were already crowing and she hadn't slept and had to sleep before the little ones woke up.

Thank you everyone for your prayers, love, support, and concern. It meant and means so much :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi everyone! My computer's on the blink so here we are on Monday & I've just managed to get on through my friend's computer. I may not be back on for a few days (depends how long it takes DS to sort the dratted machine) so don't talk too much or I'll never catch up! :lol: You're already at 28 pages on this week's TP and I've still to catch up about 10 pages on last week's!
Hope things are going well for everyone and that you're all in good health....missing you already!  
Kate


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

ChocolatePom said:


> Good morning all. I am missing today so much ... Dave not being around , my Mom (of course), and noe my beloved baby girl Emmie (chocolate pom) who passed away very late last night. Please forgive me but I just would not be good company today. My prayers go to all who need them, and Thank you Sam for hosting . I have to make arrangements for her today so will be gone. Hugs to all,
> Cat / aka ChocolatePom


ChocolatePom......So sorry for your loss of your sweet pom. How sad for you. Hope you are ok but know it is a rough time right now. She looks like such a cutie in your avatar. I don't think I've every seen a chocolate pom before. Beautiful. As you can see, we are here for you.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Well, I went to Sears to get my glasses. The 2 pairs for $99.99 ad said it included the no-line bifocles. I had asked the lady at the desk if that included the progressive lenses which I have had for the past several years. Of course she said yes. If I wanted the transitions lenses to go from indoors to outdoors, that would be an additional charge. So, I was prepared for that. Here are the facts: I was limited to frame selection to those that were $69.99 or less; my prescription is such that they have to use a special kind of plastic for the lenses; the progressive lenses cost an additional $126.00 ("Oh, I'm sorry, she must have been mistaken." ! ! ! You think????) The exam was one of the shortest I have EVER had, 10 minutes if that. The whole package came to over $350.00!! And to add insult to injury, they don't accept my insurance - I will have to file the paperwork myself. Live and learn.
> 
> My great garden plans from last spring have fizzled out. Some of the tomatoes have ripened and are really tastey. The four zucchini plants have produced dozens of blossoms, but not a single squash! The four cucumber plants have produced a 2 inch cucumber so far; again lots of blossoms.
> _______________________________________
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Ms. Tess said:


> Hi Sam, I will try and attach photos to this thread but have been unsuccessful thus far. I got the cake done along with the 3 dozen cupcakes that go with it. Crossing fingers, wish me luck!
> 
> Some of them aren't perfect, but considering that I do all my stuff freehand and have never done a Dr Who cake before, I don't think it turned out too badly. I never want to see another Dalek again...well at least not for a while anyway!


Ms. Tess.......Your cakes are just fabulous. I'm going backwards to catch up on here so I saw lots of your photos and love them. Hope you post a photo every time you make one. Such fun seeing what you are doing.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

BeaStitcher said:


> Hi, AZ Sticks, I'm not having much problem with the broken foot. This is not the first time I've broken either foot. I broke the little toe and the 5th metatarsal on the left foot, and this time I managed to get the 3rd and 4th metatarsals on July 19th. I've also broken the 5th metatarsal in the right foot. I think that's all, but really can't remember if I broke any others in my feet.
> 
> Since I'm a diabetic, I always watch carefully what is going on with my feet to make sure I develop no infections. The ortho foot doctor will check me again in about two weeks. They gave me three weeks in a bledsoe boot (already have two boots from prior breaks); hoping, I think, to not have to put any pins in my foot. I hope so too. They've never had to do any surgery on either foot, so I've been lucky and careful. Let's hope I am again.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, how awful to have a broken foot and be diabetic. So glad you are getting checked regular. Be well and sending you lots of healing energy.
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


Me too!! I was as close as Ashtabula, Hartville, and Columbus but not the night of the dinner. Send up smoke signals next time and I will come. Can't believe I was in Ohio every weekend but one last month. Took its toll though on me. I need to stay home for a while but have another trip with the GC coming up and company coming. It would be something if we met someday and with all my trips, who knows.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > haha, 1,2 buckle my shoe, 3,4, wind some more.....??? haha
> ...


The next part goes 5,6 twist the sticks, 7,8 yarn is straight, 9,10 start again.... :-D Do you know how many turns you need to make a yard? or meter? It would give you a good idea of how much yarn per skein you would get. I would suppose you have a scale to weigh your yarn?

Do you spin your yarn too? My grandfather made my aunt a spinning wheel. Not that she ever used it she just thought it was a nice idea. My Mom was the knitter in her family and her grandmother.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Daralene, big hugs for you and your family and little one for the nephew as he cant really be hugged in his condition.

My crab apple tree does not bloom every year. Its cycle is every other year. The years that it does not bloom and produce fruit is the time that it is trimmed. Next year mine will bloom and produce again.

A lot of computers are being hacked into and then spam is sent to all the email contacts in the computer. Couple friends of mine had this done but they realized quite soon and changed their passwords and email address.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Daralene, I'm so glad that your nephew is doing as well as he is. Don't think I could be laughing, but it is the best medicine. 

Now that you mention it, I haven't seen as many bees this year. A woman up the street has kept bees, but her hives were wiped out this past year by some sort of fungus or virus. Plus, it has been so dry and we are on water restrictions for a while. In order to water gardens, we have to carry the water from the hose to the plants in buckets or jugs. (I try to think of this as an exercise to get rid of the 'bat wings' that dangle when I raise my arms.)


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

How about: 1,2 visit the loo;



5mmdpns said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

preston said:


> curiousity is on the surface of mars in good shape - it was a perfect landing.
> 
> sam


Wasn't that just awesome? Sorry I didn't get the link back to you. Once I had that up on my computer, it was watch that & work yarn or watch that & fall asleep.

This heat is just taxing me to no end. It's normal for this time of year, but sometimes it's just rough to handle.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Sunday from Kingman, AZ USA - it is now just noon and a little overcast today. Temp is 95 degrees with a little breeze. I will wait until evening to mow my little patch of grass out front. I'm managing to keep it pretty green which I really like since I live in the high desert. Well Sam, that sounds like a pretty good storm - no real bad damage though..that's good. Ms.Tess, Cute cakes - we love to see what everyone is doing - and it doesn't just have to be knit or crochet. Darowil- I'm glad your family meet was well attended - It's nice that you've carved something positive from you loss. ChocolatePom - So sorry about Emmie - we lost our last furbaby after 15 years a couple of months ago, and just imagine starting over with another right now - but the house is sure empty. It looks like you have a couple of other buddies to snuggle - I hope that helps you through this. Siouxann- it's funny you mention your zucchini - my neighbor was just complaining about all the blooms and no squash setting on her plants - I didn't get a garden in this year with everything going on with DH- tough for him to get back to the garden area in his wheelchair to help and I have enough to do without "make work". But I miss my home grown veggies. On the other hand I probably wouldn't have had much luck either. So Hilary4 - no snakes in NZ??? That's a pretty good reason to live there!!! I am going to spend the rest of the day knitting - at least until it cools off for mowing. I make a new pasta dish the other day - It is from Taste of Home and I don't know if it has been posted here or not so I will put in the link for those of you who are interested. I really liked the flavor - it's all on the stove top - no oven - and it uses fresh spinach!! My fav- I give this recipe 5 out of 5 Teacups!!!! http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/hearty-penne-beef
> I hope everyone has a great week - I will check back in from time to time - Sandi/AZ


Hi Sandi! Thank you for sharing the Hearty Penne Beef recipe...just what I need for these hot days in Minnesota! We finally got a break and it has been cool the past two nights. I opened all the windows and Kitty Cocoa has enjoyed being able to go out on the deck again to lounge around and stalk bugs  Have you had a chance to bag the soap bag yet? I made a slight alteration to the pattern (the yarn over row) but nothing major. Do let me know what luck you have - I've never written a pattern before...kind of exciting for me that you asked for it   Keep in touch!!!!

Kathy


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Sunday from Kingman, AZ USA - it is now just noon and a little overcast today. Temp is 95 degrees with a little breeze. I will wait until evening to mow my little patch of grass out front. I'm managing to keep it pretty green which I really like since I live in the high desert. Well Sam, that sounds like a pretty good storm - no real bad damage though..that's good. Ms.Tess, Cute cakes - we love to see what everyone is doing - and it doesn't just have to be knit or crochet. Darowil- I'm glad your family meet was well attended - It's nice that you've carved something positive from you loss. ChocolatePom - So sorry about Emmie - we lost our last furbaby after 15 years a couple of months ago, and just imagine starting over with another right now - but the house is sure empty. It looks like you have a couple of other buddies to snuggle - I hope that helps you through this. Siouxann- it's funny you mention your zucchini - my neighbor was just complaining about all the blooms and no squash setting on her plants - I didn't get a garden in this year with everything going on with DH- tough for him to get back to the garden area in his wheelchair to help and I have enough to do without "make work". But I miss my home grown veggies. On the other hand I probably wouldn't have had much luck either. So Hilary4 - no snakes in NZ??? That's a pretty good reason to live there!!! I am going to spend the rest of the day knitting - at least until it cools off for mowing. I make a new pasta dish the other day - It is from Taste of Home and I don't know if it has been posted here or not so I will put in the link for those of you who are interested. I really liked the flavor - it's all on the stove top - no oven - and it uses fresh spinach!! My fav- I give this recipe 5 out of 5 Teacups!!!! http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/hearty-penne-beef
> ...


Gees...so sorry that should read "make" the soap bag yet - hahahahaha.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. Tess said:
> ...


Oh my goodness, Ms. Tess, these cakes are wonderful. I can truly appreciate the time and effort that goes into making them. I made cakes for a dear friend's son's wedding and while all turned out well, I wanted them to be perfect so put lots of undue stress on myself so the process wasn't all that enjoyable for me. Let's just say I'd rather knit, crochet and eat   Anyway, I made royal icing flowers first (which did make my life easier), let them harden, made the cake (white with lemon curd filling), frosted it, transported it and plopped on the flowers right before the reception...worked great. Here are photos of my efforts:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I also made little candy wrappers of the happy couple to sprinkle around on the tables. If you can use a computer at all, these are a real hit at all events I've taken them to...a large bag of Hershey's Minature candy bars (or more, if you like). I made a table in Microsoft Word and made these little wrappers with a photo of the couple and some wording and clip art hearts. They are printed on regular typing paper, wrapped around the little candy bars (around the outside, over the manufacturer's wrapper) and secured in place with a glue stick. I've made a bunch this year for high school graduation parties...really fun and unique.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Daralene wrote:

Me too!! I was as close as Ashtabula, Hartville, and Columbus but not the night of the dinner. Send up smoke signals next time and I will come. Can't believe I was in Ohio every weekend but one last month. Took its toll though on me. I need to stay home for a while but have another trip with the GC coming up and company coming. It would be something if we met someday and with all my trips, who knows.

That would be really great to meet up with you and sharing a meal would be extra special. I'll look forward to it. Joy


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks, Daralene, healing thoughts are always welcome.

My thoughts are with you and your nephew. It's so painful to watch others in the family in pain. Especially in what sounds to me like a very loving family.

I have watched my sister be in severe pain for years. Guess it's just my turn now (I'm 11 years younger). We seem to follow a pattern - one of us will fall down and then the other. One of us needs surgery to replace a knee or hip, and now it's my turn I guess. I've only had onen knee replaced, but sister has had both knees, one hip and is scheduled for the other one. We both have osteoarthritis with degenerative disk disease. Not fun.

I feel like this tea party group (I have just joined for the first time) is a family. So many are hurting, some are doing well and others are encouraging to all. I'm not good with names, but will do my best to catch up. You're a great and loving family. 

Bea


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Daralene, I just read your posting about your nephew's accident. My heart fell as I read your account of the phone call. I had a call like that many years ago and know how frightening it can be. Thank Heaven your nephew will recover. Sending you hugs and positive thoughts.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Equestrian is on the Olympics at this moment! If your interested in that you might want to search your stations. I don't know how much longer it will be on.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks so much this is really helpful. I've wanted to try it, but never had the nerve to go there.



Poledra65 said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra: I tried to download evernote last wk. There were so many notations that I couldn't figure out which was the one I needed. Can you light the way? Love the poem about the little dog. I had one which was about If Christ had a little dog,he would not have hung on the cross alone because his dog would never have denied him, but would have sat right at his feet. I had saved it in one of my computers when I was learning and the computer crashed along with some of the poetry that I wrote. I need to get a memory stick so I can clear some of my files without losing. I have a lot of patterns saved. I, too enjoy knitting a dishcloth when I am waiting for things to happen. They are so easy to take along. I never understood how useful they would be, always thought that they would stain badly and wouldn't be worth the time spent. But once I got one as a gift, I loved them. The computer froze again. Marlark Marge.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey, everyone--hope your week is off to a good start. I wasn't able to get here much yesterday--we went to the mall to find DD some shoes and it was PACKED because it was no tax weekend. Then we came home and got some supper, and I was too pooped to party. Heh. 

I haven't finished the dress yet, as I don't like the way the color match yarn I had was looking (it's a different fiber), so I'm going to try something else...we'll see how it goes!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

LOLOL, Thanks, Pammie I logged on too late, but while I was searching all of the NBC channels, I clicked on XFINITY and saw where I can watch all of the recorded equestrian events there. 
Any of you who's cable provider is Comcast can go there for things you have missed on the regular broadcasts. 
I don't go to the ON DEMAND channel often, so I didn't think of it until today.
Maybe other providers have on demand. I wouldn't know because I've never had anyone but Comcast. 
I'm getting pretty tired of some of the events as some of you have already said. 
I hope this is helpful to someone. dandylion/sue



pammie1234 said:


> Equestrian is on the Olympics at this moment! If your interested in that you might want to search your stations. I don't know how much longer it will be on.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sam and Carol's gifts, have you heard from Doris T? 

She hasn't posted here that I have seen and I've been wondering about her? She did not read my last PM to her, which is dated July 30. 

She was so active, and this is not like her. Since so many are having computer problems, I'm hoping that this is all that may be wrong, and that she and her DH are not ill. 
They are in my prayers, but I just wondered if anyone else has heard anything. dandylion/sue


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've just gotten caught up reading...sending out more healing thoughts to all those who have had misfortune these past few days. Sue, you're right--we haven't heard from DorisT--I do hope all is well and that she'll let us know something soon.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


The cakes are beautiful. I am sure the bride and groom were very pleased. I love the Viking colors. 
Judy


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Things are good with me, 5mm, Yes, I've been busy knitting tons of baby headbands and embellishments, baby animal hats, baby washcloths, while watching the Olympics.
There are a lot of new babies in my future. When one's two brothers each have 4 children, by the time they have great-great-grandchildren, there is hardly a month that goes by when someone is not getting married or or announcing a new baby  

Sounds like your son is in for some great experiences. Good for him, that's a wonderful opportunity.

You are so right about the Summer slipping by. It has been so (record setting) hot and dry in Indy, that I've been staying indoors and haven't enjoyed the summer as we usually see it. Nothing is green and flowers are very sparse.

I'm hoping for a great Fall and mild Winter to make up for the miserable Summer  dandylion/sue



(How are things with you? Busy? what are you knitting up? Soon going to be back to school shopping for kids in two week's time. Where did the summer go? Should be having fireworks here this weekend. In some provinces of Canada, the first Monday in August is a civic holiday. My son is off camping up in the mountains in BC with a bunch of guys at a camp ground/park. They are going boating and stuff like that.

5mmdpns)


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i just found this site - thought we might serve them at the tea party.

sam

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/06/tea-sandwich-recipes_n_1739268.html


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

we will be looking for you kate with a fresh pot of tea. hope your son can get your computer fixed quickly.

sam



KateB said:


> Hi everyone! My computer's on the blink so here we are on Monday & I've just managed to get on through my friend's computer. I may not be back on for a few days (depends how long it takes DS to sort the dratted machine) so don't talk too much or I'll never catch up! :lol: You're already at 28 pages on this week's TP and I've still to catch up about 10 pages on last week's!
> Hope things are going well for everyone and that you're all in good health....missing you already!
> Kate


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just got this in an email and thought I would try to send it to the KPers who are gluten free. I didn't look at it, so I have no idea if it is any good. Hopefully, there will be something that you will find useful.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

gottastch - what a great idea - i have made a copy of your posts - they would be great for any party. definitely a winner. can't wait to show heidi.

sam

koved the flowers on your cake - don't think i would ever be able to match it - but i sure could eat it. lol



gottastch said:


> I also made little candy wrappers of the happy couple to sprinkle around on the tables. If you can use a computer at all, these are a real hit at all events I've taken them to...a large bag of Hershey's Minature candy bars (or more, if you like). I made a table in Microsoft Word and made these little wrappers with a photo of the couple and some wording and clip art hearts. They are printed on regular typing paper, wrapped around the little candy bars (around the outside, over the manufacturer's wrapper) and secured in place with a glue stick. I've made a bunch this year for high school graduation parties...really fun and unique.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

and we are so happy you decided to come have a cuppa with us bea - there is always room at the table for one more so come as often as you like - we will always be glad to see you.

sam



BeaStitcher said:


> Thanks, Daralene, healing thoughts are always welcome.
> 
> My thoughts are with you and your nephew. It's so painful to watch others in the family in pain. Especially in what sounds to me like a very loving family.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

no - we haven't heard from doris - i hope she is ok - hey doris - we miss you.

sam



dandylion said:


> Sam and Carol's gifts, have you heard from Doris T?
> 
> She hasn't posted here that I have seen and I've been wondering about her? She did not read my last PM to her, which is dated July 30.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Carlyle said:


> I love the TP and would like to download the recipes but don't know how. I bookmarks them, but still have to copy by hand to make paper copy. Can anyone help? Thanks


Hi Carlyle, I love the recipies here too and to make it easier to print out on the computer, I open a word file (Word pad or Note Pad which are both found under the start/accessories menu). Then I highlight the recipe I want by left clicking the mouse button and holding it down while highlighting the text selection I want. The stuff you highlight will turn blue. Then right click after you have it all highlighted and a pop up menu will open and you will have the option to copy. Choose Copy and then move to the other file you have open (Word Pad or Note Pad), again left click and choose paste and it should drop it right on the page of the new file. Then name the file and save it. You can even make a new folder on the desktop to tuck recent recipies into. All you do is move to a spot that has nothing else on it, right click and choose new...then it will let you choose folder. Rename the folder. Place your recipies you have copied in there. Easy to find and quick access for using. =)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We are having some serious West Nile virus issues in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area. I think there have been 8 deaths in Dallas County alone. They are spraying where I live, but not sure how close. There haven't been any confirmed issues in my neighborhood. I just hope all of the critters don't come my way!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. Tess said:
> ...


Thanks Judy! They tasted good but the "Lucy & Ethel" story to get them from my house to the wedding reception makes me really appreciate the work cake decorators do!

BTW, prayers and hugs to all who need them and to everyone else too! I can't tell you how much I appreciate stopping in for tea (or coffee, in my case) and seeing what everyone is up to. I love that when someone has troubles, the rest join in to uplift that person...makes my heart all warm and fuzzy to know there are still good people in this world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

preston said:


> i just found this site - thought we might serve them at the tea party.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/06/tea-sandwich-recipes_n_1739268.html


Oh Sam, there is no peanut butter and dill pickle sandwich! I shall have to make some and bring them to the tea party. What bread did you want them made on? I would make a "jelly roll" spiral type sandwich with the middle being the dill pickle slice. 
I would also save the crusts because you need to have them for bread puddings!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

preston said:


> gottastch - what a great idea - i have made a copy of your posts - they would be great for any party. definitely a winner. can't wait to show heidi.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sam! If Heidi (or anyone else) is interested, send me a private message with your e-mail address and I will attach a copy of the Microsoft Word file I use to make the candy wrappers - that way most of the work is done...you can find your own picture to insert...delete the ones in my file and insert yours and resize to fit


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i apologize for downloading the pattern for the dalek dishrag - i did not read the top - i was just so excited to find it - and it is too late to delete it - i will not do that again.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

preston said:


> i apologize for downloading the pattern for the dalek dishrag - i did not read the top - i was just so excited to find it - and it is too late to delete it - i will not do that again.
> 
> sam


Sam was there an http address for that dishcloth?

Here are a whole slew of dalek dishclothes. Just click on the one you like to see where you can get the pattern for it.
http://www.google.ca/search?q=dalek+dishrag+knitted+pattern&hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&site=webhp&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=cUMgUI20GpGu6gGoh4D4Dg&ved=0CF4QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=601


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

there was at the top and i didn't read it - they gave a website - i should pay attention better.

sam

thanks for the other site.



5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i apologize for downloading the pattern for the dalek dishrag - i did not read the top - i was just so excited to find it - and it is too late to delete it - i will not do that again.
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thinking of TPers we haven't seen --has anyone heard from Sam today? Do you think we might be keeping him up too late at night? It seems that most mornings when I check in, he has only VERY recently mentioned he needs to go get some sleep, only to find that he has answered a couple more posts before leaving the party. he he as Joe P. says.

Ohio Joy

Naturally when I went on to read the newer posts, there was Sam with several postings. Sorry


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

preston said:


> i just found this site - thought we might serve them at the tea party.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/06/tea-sandwich-recipes_n_1739268.html


Should have known there'd be pb&j in there near the front of the list!! Ohio Joy


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

BeaStitcher said:


> Thanks, Daralene, healing thoughts are always welcome.
> 
> My thoughts are with you and your nephew. It's so painful to watch others in the family in pain. Especially in what sounds to me like a very loving family.
> 
> ...


hi bea, i just had to chime in also, i just think this is the best group of folks and all over the world. who knew. maybe if everyone in world would join, we would knock out all the troubles in the world with kindness and uplifting thoughts and prayers. :? 
been busy this morn, and now i am wiped out. got my sis that had the pace maker last wk moved totally out of her apt. with stairs into a no step home, just four blocks down, every thing is still caos cause she is waiting on 2 floors to be put down, i told her as long as she had a cool place to rest , we would make it look like home later. but i was filthy, note to self, do not be a pack rat ever!!!!!!!
hope everyone is fairing in the heat, i just keep thinking we gotta get a break in this heat soon. guess the good side is no mowing  
still sending up prayers for those that have hurt family members, or have lost a furry family or person.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So Funny Kathy - I knew what you meant!! - I haven't started on the soap bags yet - I'm such a chicken when it comes to double points (I know 5 they're easy right??) I have the right size so I just need some quiet time to concentrate. I really like the way you wrote out your pattern - it's probably the easiest to understand that I have seen with dpns. The rest of this week is going to be a little crazy - DH has some medical stuff that is going to take a couple of days...so it will probably be next week - I will probably be yelling for help!! Talk to you soon. - Sandi/AZ



gottastch said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is a sunrise that I took on our way up to get more wood at 5:30 am.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> So Funny Kathy - I knew what you meant!! - I haven't started on the soap bags yet - I'm such a chicken when it comes to double points (I know 5 they're easy right??) I have the right size so I just need some quiet time to concentrate. I really like the way you wrote out your pattern - it's probably the easiest to understand that I have seen with dpns. The rest of this week is going to be a little crazy - DH has some medical stuff that is going to take a couple of days...so it will probably be next week - I will probably be yelling for help!! Talk to you soon. - Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, 5's should do it! If you get to a point that is "clear as mud" in the pattern, let me know and I will take a photo of what I'm doing and send it to you to try to help 

I am canning my first salsa of the season...16 pints with more to come, as the tomatoes left are all starting to get red at the same time - hooray - I LOVE salsa!! Kind of a bugger though that I picked today (the supposed hottest day of the week) to do this - ugh.

Chat again soon!


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

10.30 a.m. Tuesday in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with all the posts once again. Daralene, thinking of you and your nephew at this anxious time, and of all those who are grieving the loss of family members and friends, and companions for the four-legged furry variety. Going to have another try to get the washing dry today: as soon as I mentioned doing the washing on Sunday it started to rain, so abandoned those plans. Today looks like being about 22C (early 70sF), the warmest day for months, but back to being cold tomorrow, so I'd better get a move on today and pull a few weeds after hanging out the washing. Front yard is more of a jungle than a garden at present: those weeds sure flourish in this weather. Wishing all a happy Tuesday.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, I was bored today so at lunch I tried something different. Take two slices of a good hearty bread. I used 12 grain bread. Spread liberally with your favorite peanut butter. Then sprinkle one liberally with shredded coconut. Clap the two together, pour a nice glass of cold. MIlk and enjoy.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Here is a sunrise that I took on our way up to get more wood at 5:30 am.


Beautiful, Sandy. Love The Mountain!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Daralene, big hugs for you and your family and little one for the nephew as he cant really be hugged in his condition.
> 
> My crab apple tree does not bloom every year. Its cycle is every other year. The years that it does not bloom and produce fruit is the time that it is trimmed. Next year mine will bloom and produce again.
> 
> A lot of computers are being hacked into and then spam is sent to all the email contacts in the computer. Couple friends of mine had this done but they realized quite soon and changed their passwords and email address.


Thank you so much. They posted a photo of him and his whole face is bruised and scratched up. Two black eyes, but he still looked like himself so not terribly swollen. He will be ok!!:thumbup:

Appreciate the info on the crabapple trees. Mine had always bloomed every year but will wait till next year now with hope.

It's so horrible with people taking over people's email like Myfanwy and to think some of her friends could have sent money. Looks like we are getting wise to these things but it is horrible!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good day to all: Having little success with the stained glass shawl, having used almost a whole skein on repeated froggings. My limited exp. with lace patterns is showing. I can't seem to frog without ripping the whole thing because the pattern repeats in 2 rows for 20 reps and pulling one inevitable damages the one beneath it. Will try again. Everyone thinks I'm expert, but actually far from it. I always say I'm willing to translate instructions and teach whatever I know. Wed. another trip to Farmer's Mkt then Thurs. to Grammy museum. Looking forward to the chg of pace, but don't relish the walk. Marlark Marge.
PS: Joe P. where are you and orca gramma too.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks to all for your love, prayer and support. Jared is pretty bruised and cut with his arm in a cast in the air and tubes in him and punctured lung, but he is in such good spirits and so appreciative of all your prayers and support. His brother posted a video of him saying thank you on their Facebook page. The social worker got a hotel room for my DS and her DH for 3 free days with complimentary breakfast. They are hoping they will be able to bring him back to Ohio soon. The people that tended him said they had never seen anyone survive in a car that looked like that. There must be a special purpose for his life yet. I just can't thank all of you enough for you help. When I told my sister that people were praying for Jared from all over the world, it meant so much to her and her DH.
Love and Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Sandy did you get an answer from MartinKeith.MJW


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Good day to all: Having little success with the stained glass shawl, having used almost a whole skein on repeated froggings. My limited exp. with lace patterns is showing. I can't seem to frog without ripping the whole thing because the pattern repeats in 2 rows for 20 reps and pulling one inevitable damages the one beneath it. Will try again. Everyone thinks I'm expert, but actually far from it. I always say I'm willing to translate instructions and teach whatever I know. Wed. another trip to Farmer's Mkt then Thurs. to Grammy museum. Looking forward to the chg of pace, but don't relish the walk. Marlark Marge.
> PS: Joe P. where are you and orca gramma too.


How frustrating to have repeated froggings with damage. It sounds like such a beautiful shawl, a stained glass shawl, but a real headache. Wish we lived closer as I often need pattern translation. Enjoy your time at the Farmer's Market and hope all goes well at the Grammy Museum. Would be nice if they had some benches so you could sit as you take in the room. Sure hope something turns around with the shawl :!:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Sandy did you get an answer from MartinKeith.MJW


No I haven't heard from him but he has read my posts. As of the 4th he hadn't read the one I sent him from July 24th. But I just checked and he has read both of them. No reply yet.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Althea said:


> 10.30 a.m. Tuesday in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with all the posts once again. Daralene, thinking of you and your nephew at this anxious time, and of all those who are grieving the loss of family members and friends, and companions for the four-legged furry variety. Going to have another try to get the washing dry today: as soon as I mentioned doing the washing on Sunday it started to rain, so abandoned those plans. Today looks like being about 22C (early 70sF), the warmest day for months, but back to being cold tomorrow, so I'd better get a move on today and pull a few weeds after hanging out the washing. Front yard is more of a jungle than a garden at present: those weeds sure flourish in this weather. Wishing all a happy Tuesday.


Thanks Althea.....The family appreciates all the prayers and concern. We feel this is so important in his recovery. Yes, my heart goes out to those who have lost their loved ones. They can never be replaced and the best thing anyone can ever know in this life is that they have a place in someone's heart. That is the richest mansion of all.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I wanted everyone to also know that my friend's 13 yr. old son with leukemia, Ben, in Ohio, is now in remission. I told my friend about all of you and your prayers and love and it meant so much to her and to Ben. He thanks you, so thanks from Ben and Jared both. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Marge, I Pmed Martin a couple of times since he shared his diagnosis with the knitters here. I was simply offering my concern and prayers for his well-being; however, the responses I received were rather non-informative and distant. I didn't take it personally because I'm not known to him, but have not gotten any response to the latest PM that I recall. Ohio Joy


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> BeaStitcher said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Daralene, healing thoughts are always welcome.
> ...


Southern Gal.....I agree!! Glad you got your Sis moved into a no stair place. That is so good for her I am sure. It must have been an overwhelming job with all the stuff. Yes, pack rat never....you are making me want to get out there and get rid of stuff. Simplify. Right now my home is full of flowers and good food and that is good. I imagine you will need some recovery time.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Here is a sunrise that I took on our way up to get more wood at 5:30 am.


__________________________________
Oh Sandy, you are surrounded by such beauty :thumbup:

Must take your breath away or make you breathe deeply as you take it all in. Thanks for sharing.
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Just got this in an email and thought I would try to send it to the KPers who are gluten free. I didn't look at it, so I have no idea if it is any good. Hopefully, there will be something that you will find useful.


Pammie, looks like some great recipes. Just glanced and the few I saw I would make in a minute. These look good whether you are gluten free or not :thumbup: :thumbup:

Stay away from those critters!! We want you safe and healthy. I think if you take a lot of B vitamins they don't like your blood. I'm laughing as I'm thinking garlic keeps away the vampires and maybe it will keep them away too. Of course we all know why you don't get a cold if you eat lots garlic, because nobody comes near you. ;-)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Joe? I don't think he's been on for a while. I know he said he wouldn't be on much, very busy, but I thought I would ask.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i keep reading about a soap bag - did i miss the pattern somewhere?

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> So Funny Kathy - I knew what you meant!! - I haven't started on the soap bags yet - I'm such a chicken when it comes to double points (I know 5 they're easy right??) I have the right size so I just need some quiet time to concentrate. I really like the way you wrote out your pattern - it's probably the easiest to understand that I have seen with dpns. The rest of this week is going to be a little crazy - DH has some medical stuff that is going to take a couple of days...so it will probably be next week - I will probably be yelling for help!! Talk to you soon. - Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sandy - you are really making me homesick - i've been to rainier three times - love it.

sam



Sandy said:


> Here is a sunrise that I took on our way up to get more wood at 5:30 am.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Judy! They tasted good but the "Lucy & Ethel" story to get them from my house to the wedding reception makes me really appreciate the work cake decorators do!

BTW, prayers and hugs to all who need them and to everyone else too! I can't tell you how much I appreciate stopping in for tea (or coffee, in my case) and seeing what everyone is up to. I love that when someone has troubles, the rest join in to uplift that person...makes my heart all warm and fuzzy to know there are still good people in this world!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/quote]
_________________________________________
My one sister decorates cakes and does weddings too, or I should say did. She told me about the one day she had the cake in the back of the car all set up to go to the wedding and her son threw a football into the back. Heart attack time. The cake was ok. It was some thing she will never forget. She isn't doing cakes now as she is working as a Nanny and doing too many hours, but she did do her DIL's baby shower cake and it was too adorable. She would sure understand your feelings. Keep up the good work.

Thanks for the caring and prayers. It makes a difference.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

oh edith - you are my new best friend - never tried it but i love both - wonder in one could drizzle a little honey on it.

sam



Edith M said:


> Sam, I was bored today so at lunch I tried something different. Take two slices of a good hearty bread. I used 12 grain bread. Spread liberally with your favorite peanut butter. Then sprinkle one liberally with shredded coconut. Clap the two together, pour a nice glass of cold. MIlk and enjoy.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Daralene wrote:
> 
> Me too!! I was as close as Ashtabula, Hartville, and Columbus but not the night of the dinner. Send up smoke signals next time and I will come. Can't believe I was in Ohio every weekend but one last month. Took its toll though on me. I need to stay home for a while but have another trip with the GC coming up and company coming. It would be something if we met someday and with all my trips, who knows.
> 
> That would be really great to meet up with you and sharing a meal would be extra special. I'll look forward to it. Joy


Yes, that would sure be special. We may be in Ashtabula again next year.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> Daralene, I just read your posting about your nephew's accident. My heart fell as I read your account of the phone call. I had a call like that many years ago and know how frightening it can be. Thank Heaven your nephew will recover. Sending you hugs and positive thoughts.


Thanks......If you've gone through it you know. I'll never forget the day I got the call and they told me my dad had liver cancer. He was my step-father, but since he's the only dad I've ever known I only knew of him as my father. He was my real dad to me. He died when he was 5 years younger than I am now. I felt like someone had filled my insides with ice. He lived 6 months but they hadn't expected him to live that long. I was hoping to never get another call like that, but this time things turned out ok. We really have to appreciate each and every moment we have. It is a gift.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey, everyone--hope your week is off to a good start. I wasn't able to get here much yesterday--we went to the mall to find DD some shoes and it was PACKED because it was no tax weekend. Then we came home and got some supper, and I was too pooped to party. Heh.
> 
> I haven't finished the dress yet, as I don't like the way the color match yarn I had was looking (it's a different fiber), so I'm going to try something else...we'll see how it goes!


Ooooh Sorlenna, shoe shopping with and for DD. Does it get any better ;-) Good day, no tax weekend, but crowds...yikes, must've been crowded.

Oh no, that's too bad about the yarn not working out. What a shame. Well, you sound upbeat, so try away and we will look forward to seeing it :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

This is for those that do not have Stove Top Stuffing Mix. I found this on an email I got today. One is in PDF, but not sure which one so I'll post both.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, I have made some pouches that will hold soap or jewelry or any number of things. I will post the pattern. I got it on KP, but not sure when. I made them for a bachelorette party. Still don't have the drawstring ribbon, but you may be able to see where it goes. I'll post a pic of mine later.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

This is the one I made. Actually 15 of them!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> This is for those that do not have Stove Top Stuffing Mix. I found this on an email I got today. One is in PDF, but not sure which one so I'll post both.


Interesting. I'm glad I can just get it at the store though.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

good job!



pammie1234 said:


> This is the one I made. Actually 15 of them!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

You have to check out the link Pammie gave us all on Gluten Free Recipes. Whether you are allergic to gluten or not they are so interesting and although I am not gluten intolerant, I will be using some. Thanks so much Pammie :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> This is the one I made. Actually 15 of them!


What a great idea and so pretty.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Ooooh Sorlenna, shoe shopping with and for DD. Does it get any better ;-) Good day, no tax weekend, but crowds...yikes, must've been crowded.
> 
> Oh no, that's too bad about the yarn not working out. What a shame. Well, you sound upbeat, so try away and we will look forward to seeing it :thumbup:


I sort of look at almost everything I do as an experiment...! I'm sure I've had more failures than successes, but I learn a lot. :XD:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

preston said:


> i keep reading about a soap bag - did i miss the pattern somewhere?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sorry Sam; I posted a photo of a bag I made of cotton to use with my homemade soap...washcloth and soap in one  Some KPers messaged me for the pattern so I went to work to try to write it down so others (not just me) could understand it. If anyone is interested, I will attach it here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> We are having some serious West Nile virus issues in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area. I think there have been 8 deaths in Dallas County alone. They are spraying where I live, but not sure how close. There haven't been any confirmed issues in my neighborhood. I just hope all of the critters don't come my way!


They spray every street and alley nightly here in Torrington. I've never seen anyplace do that before. We haven't had a hint of fleas either, knock on wood, Buster is extremely suseptable to them even with all the flea stuff I put on him, and it's usually a battle between the fleas and Frontline and I. Stay well Pammie.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooh Sorlenna, shoe shopping with and for DD. Does it get any better ;-) Good day, no tax weekend, but crowds...yikes, must've been crowded.
> ...


Permit me to paraphrase Thomas Edison. The story is that he tried dozens of different filaments for the electric lightbulb. When asked why he wasn't discouraged by so many failures, he said they weren't failures; they were positive proof of the things that wouldn't for the lightbulb. Ergo, you have successfully proved what won't work!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, evening everyone, I'm just trying to get all caught up from this A.M. before hitting the sack. 
Busy day, ran errands with my Stepmother, then we went to the shelter and rescued two kittens, about 3-4 months old, already spayed and neutered. So cute, I'll post pics in a day or two when I can get good pics. DH is already getting attached. They are staying at stepmoms house for a day or two while I kitten proof our house. lol... Well, I hope everyone is doing well and those ill or healing are doing better. 
Night everyone. Hugs


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks pammie - i don't remember seeing it.

something to practice my five needle kniting on.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, I have made some pouches that will hold soap or jewelry or any number of things. I will post the pattern. I got it on KP, but not sure when. I made them for a bachelorette party. Still don't have the drawstring ribbon, but you may be able to see where it goes. I'll post a pic of mine later.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

a lot of work pammie - could you share the pattern?

sam



pammie1234 said:


> This is the one I made. Actually 15 of them!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks gottastch.

sam



gottastch said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i keep reading about a soap bag - did i miss the pattern somewhere?
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

preston said:


> a lot of work pammie - could you share the pattern?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


The pattern is right above the picture. It was easy to knit. Let me know if you don't find it and I'll send it again.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

got it pammie - thanks.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > a lot of work pammie - could you share the pattern?
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

pammie - i thought maybe that was a washcloth - now i see it - it's good i am going to the eye doctor tomorrow - besides the one lens being held in by scotch tape. lol

sam


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

it is late - time for me to get some shuteye.

sam

myfanwy - haven't heard from you for a while - how goes the bread?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I was wondering whether the volcano in the North Island had any impact on Myfanwy? The ash travels so far.
Maryanne left this morning- think I was more worried than I realised as now I am feeling very stressed- not helped by all I need to do in the next few days. It will be lovely sit down Thursday morning and talk and knit! Especially as the cake is all done- one lady liked it so much she asked for the recipe. I thought it was OK but I am not that fond of cakes which use oil instead of butter! But very easy. so here is the recipe and as it is all with cups will easily be usable by those in the US- the difference in cup sizes won't matter I shouldn't think as the proportions will still be the same. (guess the baking powder and bicarbonate of soda may need to be adjusted, but you should know how much you need for 1 1/2 cups flour- plain flour is much the same as all purpose flour. And for Aussies I omitted the baking powder and bicarb and used self raising.

CARROT AND PINEAPPLE CAKE.

3 medium carrots, peeled and grated.
3/4 cup raw sugar
1/2 cup vegetable oil (I used olive because it was in the cupboard)
2 eggs
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon bicarb soda
1 teaspoon cinnamoon
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
pinch sald
1 1/2 cups plain flour
1 cup well-drained, canned crushed pineapple (I used one tin well-drained.

Preheat oven to 180C (350 F).
Blend together sugar, oil, eggs, baking powder, bicarb, cinnamon, nutmeg and salt. Add carrots and mix until combined. Add flour and lightly mix in (do not over process). Add pineapple and mix only until blended. Spoon mixture into greased and floured large loaf tin. Bake for 50-60 minutes.
Cool 10m minutes in tin; turn out onto wire rack to cool completely. I then used cream cheese frosting.
(non- processor method as I did it. Mix oil and sugar, add eggs, then carrots and pineapple. Add flour with baking powder, bicarb,salt and spices.

The weather was as lovely as Althea said it should be. Got plenty of washing dry with trips to the lundromat yeasterday and today to get the nice weather.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooh Sorlenna, shoe shopping with and for DD. Does it get any better ;-) Good day, no tax weekend, but crowds...yikes, must've been crowded.
> ...


Wow, I love your attitude and need to adopt that. I think all successes are made with this attitude.

:thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


__________________________
Love it!:thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, evening everyone, I'm just trying to get all caught up from this A.M. before hitting the sack.
> Busy day, ran errands with my Stepmother, then we went to the shelter and rescued two kittens, about 3-4 months old, already spayed and neutered. So cute, I'll post pics in a day or two when I can get good pics. DH is already getting attached.  They are staying at stepmoms house for a day or two while I kitten proof our house. lol... Well, I hope everyone is doing well and those ill or healing are doing better.
> Night everyone. Hugs


____________________________
Congratulations on the new babies. I'm very allergic to cats but hoping with age I will outgrow the allergies. I had cats anyway when my son lived home. So easy to care for and after living with them long enough it seemed the reaction was less, but still not good. Maybe someday, I hope. Can't wait to see the little cutie pies. Nice there are two so they can play and keep each other company. I picture them all snuggled up together.
Hugs for you and your new little babies.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

My niece woke me up at 4am with a text saying Hey, then another text..Hey Hey. Scared me half to death as I thought Jared had taken a turn for the worse or died. She is 13 and said she thought it was a different time here. I'm laughing as I am in NY and she is in Ohio. Guess she had heard that we were 6 hrs. different when we lived in Germany or maybe her geography is just that bad. I'm laughing but I sure will be tired today. Because of the scare I don't think I can get back to sleep, but Hey Hey, a chance to be with my TP friends. 

Has anyone heard from Myfanwy. Darowil mentioned a volcano there and ash traveling. Thank goodness they said she doesn't live near there. Sure hope she and Fale and all are ok and all our New Zealand friends. Here is what I found:
There are no reports of damage but the brief eruption (possibly hydrothermal or phreatic in nature) has produced a significant ash plume rising to 20,000 ft (6 km) altitude the Wellington VAAC reported.
Volcanic ash was being seem as far as Napier in 100 km distance and up to 5 cm of ash fall was reported from nearby areas. The ash cloud stretching across most of the central North Island caused a number of domestic flights to be canceled.
A motorist witness described "a massive cloud was visible over the mountain, and was drifting toward the Napier region." Another witness from a truck driver said there was a "big flash", then it began "raining sand", and visibility was down to a matter of metres. "I could just see the yellow glare on the mountain," another witness describes the eruption "I only had visibility of about 10 to 15 feet in front of me. It was a bit scary." Other witnesses describe the large ash plume containing lots of ligthnings.
Truck driver Brynn Rodda was driving near the mountain when it erupted and told: I could see this big cloud, it looked like a fist basically, at an angle a across the sky, and at about the wrist section of the fist, there was a sudden, orange ball of flash.
Read more: www.3news.co.nz/Tongariro-breaks-115-year-silence/tabid/423/articleID/264379/Default.aspx
The location of Tongariro and the predicted ash fall area (GeoNet)
The location of Tongariro and the predicted ash fall area (GeoNet)
Seismic signal of Tongariro's eruption - at the moment, the volcano is calm again
Seismic signal of Tongariro's eruption - at the moment, the volcano is calm again
They also said that flights had resumed and someone reported a hole in the side of the crater.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Caught up with most of my surviving siblings and mother this afternoon at the cemetery (and then off for coffee) as it is around 2 weeks two sisters died. Only one local brother missing. We did enjoy the time catching up. Funny family- we go for months not seeing each other, and rarely contact each other inbetween times and yet always get on well. Rarely any confict even in tough times (well as adults, as children totally different!).


So sad that you have lost two sisters but how wonderful that you still honor them and get together. It is rare and lovely to have a loving family. I have that and am so lucky too. I just don't live near any of them but at least I am on the same continent now.

In your other post you said that Maryanne left this morning and I was thing of our TP Marianne, but you mean your Maryanne. Will be thinking of you as I know this is a real concern for you. Won't it be fabulous if she has a great time and all goes perfectly well. Know that doesn't help you though. Sending her loving wishes for a great trip. Maybe she is there already. Let us know how she is doing if you hear.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The first part of her trip is over. She rang to say she was in KL and having coffee with a friend! When we took her to the airport waiting to go and check in was a friend of ours going on the same flight to KL. Loretta will have taken her under her wing for now. See what happens from there. But no real concerns until she gets to Bucharest as she has done plenty of international travel so should cope with all of that.
Just as well as we changed the spelling of her name- we nearly spelt it Marianne! Imagine how confusing that would have got on the tp.The only reason we didn't is that she went to the childrens hospital straight after birth and I followed later. By the time I got there they were pronouncing her name not as we wanted so we changed the i to a y.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> The first part of her trip is over. She rang to say she was in KL and having coffee with a friend! When we took her to the airport waiting to go and check in was a friend of ours going on the same flight to KL. Loretta will have taken her under her wing for now. See what happens from there. But no real concerns until she gets to Bucharest as she has done plenty of international travel so should cope with all of that.
> Just as well as we changed the spelling of her name- we nearly spelt it Marianne! Imagine how confusing that would have got on the tp.The only reason we didn't is that she went to the childrens hospital straight after birth and I followed later. By the time I got there they were pronouncing her name not as we wanted so we changed the i to a y.


That is so good to hear that the first part of her flight is over. How nice a friend was on the same flight! Interesting about her name. My name has an extra "a" in it because they spelled it wrong in the birth announcement and my mother liked it so she used it. What can I say, she was 18 at the time. I guess I like it :roll: Can't wait to hear more about her travels and experiences.

By the way, the carrot pineapple cake sounds like such a wonderful recipe to take to get-togethers. I'll bet it was a hit.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I need to try and get some sleep. Have been lying in bed waiting for it to come and just can't find it. Don't think I will be zipping around with any energy today.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> You have to check out the link Pammie gave us all on Gluten Free Recipes. Whether you are allergic to gluten or not they are so interesting and although I am not gluten intolerant, I will be using some. Thanks so much Pammie :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


yes, yes, yes!!! I am especially interested in the chicken recipe!! Thank you Pammie for this!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just as a caution for those posting patterns (and I am NOT trying to get anyone into trouble by my statement as I love these!!) the Administration really frowns on posting the patterns and downloads for knitting and crochet patterns on the Knitting Paradise. Some KP members have been removed from KP for doing so and the entire topic has been removed from the forums. We dont want the Tea Party forum to be removed!!! What you can do is post a http web address for the pattern. If you dont have that then just post a note to contact you in a PM. Just trying to keep anyone and the Tea Party from getting into trouble here.

BTW, these are part of the rules and regulations as found posted under the Help button at the top of the KP page.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

5mm---I wasn't aware of all the info in your post above. Thanks for sharing. Haven't posted any downloads but thanks for the for the info. Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, evening everyone, I'm just trying to get all caught up from this A.M. before hitting the sack.
> ...


I have a severe cat allergy too. However, there are some cats that I am not allergic too. My allergy specialist said that it is the saliva of the cat that I am allergic too. Depending on the chemistry of the cat, I am allergic to it or not. All cats seem to lick themselves to groom themselves so this makes sense. If you start to bath the kitten at least once a week this will remove the saliva from their fur and will eventually reduce their need to groom themself. I do love cats and do wish to have one but I know that this is not for me. I am happy with my mini schnauzer.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> 5mm---I wasn't aware of all the info in your post above. Thanks for sharing. Haven't posted any downloads but thanks for the for the info. Ohio Joy


Most posters are totally unaware of this and the postings are innocent enough on their parts but Administration still frowns. I dont want any KP member to get scolded for this but I do want to keep this from going further into having more of the pattern postings done.

Many patterns are copyrighted even if they are free to download and so to avoid any of the hassles of these, no patterns are to be posted either directly or as a download.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> My niece woke me up at 4am with a text saying Hey, then another text..Hey Hey. Scared me half to death as I thought Jared had taken a turn for the worse or died. She is 13 and said she thought it was a different time here. I'm laughing as I am in NY and she is in Ohio. Guess she had heard that we were 6 hrs. different when we lived in Germany or maybe her geography is just that bad. I'm laughing but I sure will be tired today. Because of the scare I don't think I can get back to sleep, but Hey Hey, a chance to be with my TP friends.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Myfanwy. Darowil mentioned a volcano there and ash traveling. Thank goodness they said she doesn't live near there. Sure hope she and Fale and all are ok and all our New Zealand friends. Here is what I found:
> There are no reports of damage but the brief eruption (possibly hydrothermal or phreatic in nature) has produced a significant ash plume rising to 20,000 ft (6 km) altitude the Wellington VAAC reported.
> ...


Sorry- just been a bit bogged down in domestic issues- Fale wants to go back to Sydney, now that we have got him home. Just not sure what is going to happen. Also have had a raft of appointments this week, culminating in the Holter Monitor test tomorrow [Thursday] for which I have to go back to the hospital Friday. The time involved in keeping Fale fed, is another significant factor- kitchen time has at least quadrupled.
The volcano has been of interest- as an amateur volcanologist- but the ash fall has been south of us. I must acquire masks for my emergency kit- we would have to improvise, and I really must get a bit more water stored.

Sam, as mentioned bread production has gone up three or four times, what I need to make for me and the dogs! Fale is trying to convince himself that he and I don't talk, and that the dogs are a fair swap for having him here. Although perhaps the dogs are more predictable!

Darowil and Poledra also mentioned me- sorry I have not made notes, and don't want to take the time going back over the entries [postings].

But Auckland has not had any major effect from the volcano- other than that there are fewer aircraft flying. At present it is the BBC, so I am not up to date with local news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

daralene said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, evening everyone, I'm just trying to get all caught up from this A.M. before hitting the sack.
> ...


Yes, we got two so that they'd have playmates. The little boy is so restful, just a sweetheart, the little girl is going to be a hellion I think, but sweet too, very dainty while the boy is huge. They are both around the same age so that's good. Poor pups are going to be in shock for a bit, they love cats, but out cat that passed last year made sure the dogs knew who the boss was and that it wasn't the dogs. lol...He was definitely able to hold his own, big dog was rather respectful of said cat. lol
Hope your allergies dim with time, allergies to anything suck bigtime.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > My niece woke me up at 4am with a text saying Hey, then another text..Hey Hey. Scared me half to death as I thought Jared had taken a turn for the worse or died. She is 13 and said she thought it was a different time here. I'm laughing as I am in NY and she is in Ohio. Guess she had heard that we were 6 hrs. different when we lived in Germany or maybe her geography is just that bad. I'm laughing but I sure will be tired today. Because of the scare I don't think I can get back to sleep, but Hey Hey, a chance to be with my TP friends.
> ...


I really hope and pray everything settles down for you soon and that Fale realizes how much you want him there, I'm sure he's just confused after such a long visit with family. 
But we are here if you need us to talk to. Take some time to breath. Big hugs for you. Give Ringo and Rufus a pat for me.

Okay, I'm off to cat proof the house. Back later.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Here is a sunrise that I took on our way up to get more wood at 5:30 am.


 :-D i must tell you, those are fantastic photo's, i think you should frame those. what views.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

[. ;-)


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just as a caution for those posting patterns (and I am NOT trying to get anyone into trouble by my statement as I love these!!) the Administration really frowns on posting the patterns and downloads for knitting and crochet patterns on the Knitting Paradise. Some KP members have been removed from KP for doing so and the entire topic has been removed from the forums. We dont want the Tea Party forum to be removed!!! What you can do is post a http web address for the pattern. If you dont have that then just post a note to contact you in a PM. Just trying to keep anyone and the Tea Party from getting into trouble here.
> 
> BTW, these are part of the rules and regulations as found posted under the Help button at the top of the KP page.


Oh no, thank you 5mm!!! I should have read the rules more closely. If admin. wishes to remove that post, I hope they do and know that no harm was intended.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Just as a caution for those posting patterns (and I am NOT trying to get anyone into trouble by my statement as I love these!!) the Administration really frowns on posting the patterns and downloads for knitting and crochet patterns on the Knitting Paradise. Some KP members have been removed from KP for doing so and the entire topic has been removed from the forums. We dont want the Tea Party forum to be removed!!! What you can do is post a http web address for the pattern. If you dont have that then just post a note to contact you in a PM. Just trying to keep anyone and the Tea Party from getting into trouble here.
> ...


haha, such is the excitement here at KP TP!!! myfanwy has volcanoes, the UK has olympics, haha, we have the TP and recipes and patterns!! oh, yah, raining cats and dogs too here at the TP! 
Like I said, it is not my intention to get anyone in hot water just to prevent any burns from happening! We often do things in complete innocence and realize afterwards that we were in error. Admin. wont remove a single post, but rather the entire topic thread (in this case the Tea Party for this week) that the pattern is posted in. We will cross our fingers and hope that Admin. does not check this topic for this week.
:-D


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> More puppies?! Wow...guess we'll all be waiting with you to find out.
> 
> Corn Pudding recipe--found it!
> 
> ...


Lots of good recipes here. Thanks all.

Whose having puppies? I must have missed something.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Anita H said:


> Hi Everyone. I managed to get through most of the TP messages today. Sam thanks for the corn casserole recipe, I haven't had it since I left home in '65. I think after we all left home, Mom stopped making it for some reason.
> 
> It is killer hot here today and of course dry as a bone. Our neighbor stopped by yesterday and brought us some tomatoes and cukes from their garden. He has lived here for over 50 years and his wife was raised right here where our house is now, they have never seen it so dry. They run cattle and all of their ponds have totally dryed up and even the spring is just trickling. They are getting ready to move the rest of the cattle to the pasture near their house where they can water with the well and he is worried about the well going dry.
> 
> ...


So sorry to read about your DH. It's a difficult time. I'll be going through something similar very soon I'm afraid. My DH sleeps a lot and is very hard to please when it comes to food. Since he's now blind, it's very difficult for him to eat and I must help him cut his food and find it on the plate. I would rather he was deaf rather than blind. It's very scary and I have to keep an eye on him constantly. We just have to hang in there and do the best we can.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Good morning all. I am missing today so much ... Dave not being around , my Mom (of course), and noe my beloved baby girl Emmie (chocolate pom) who passed away very late last night. Please forgive me but I just would not be good company today. My prayers go to all who need them, and Thank you Sam for hosting . I have to make arrangements for her today so will be gone. Hugs to all,
> Cat / aka ChocolatePom


So sorry for your losses.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gosh, I'm only on page 19 - only 16 more to go and now I've got to go. Back soon.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Going to make some zucchini stew for my supper tonight.

Zucchini Stew
Two or three two inch diameter zucchinis 6 inches long (or that amount of zucchini), sliced 1/4 inch thick, peeled if you want to.
Three good sized fresh tomatoes, cubed (or one can of diced tomatoes)
One 4" onion, sliced
Handful of sliced mushrooms, or one can of mushrooms 
salt, pepper, oregano, to taste
parmesian cheese, grated

Brown the zucchini in frying pan with pat of butter or cooking oil. Add the rest of the ingredients and simmer covered until all is tender and cooked, adding water as nessessary enough to simmer but not to drown! (You can add chopped celery and/or peppers and/or okra to this). Season to taste. I love this with any side of meat, especially any ground meat patties or meatloaf. I have added a handful of quick cooking rice to this to soak up any extra liquids once the vegies are all cooked. It is a very enjoyable dish to make and easy to do too!
Spoon onto your plate and sprinkle with parmesian cheese. Enjoy!


----------



## knittycritter (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi budasha,

I just copied down your corn pudding recipe. I love corn pudding so this will work great for my husband as he eat corn everyday of the week, thanks for sharing.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just as a note and a huge thank you for all your prayers for my friend who was on the motorcycle 8 days ago and was in a bad accident due to moose on the road. He is coming home from the hospital today. The docs have done all they can for him and now it is time that is required for healing. With his injuries, he should not have been discharged for at least a month! Prayers do get answered and in a great way! No operation is needed on his shoulder. He needs his wife's homecooking!!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > My niece woke me up at 4am with a text saying Hey, then another text..Hey Hey. Scared me half to death as I thought Jared had taken a turn for the worse or died. She is 13 and said she thought it was a different time here. I'm laughing as I am in NY and she is in Ohio. Guess she had heard that we were 6 hrs. different when we lived in Germany or maybe her geography is just that bad. I'm laughing but I sure will be tired today. Because of the scare I don't think I can get back to sleep, but Hey Hey, a chance to be with my TP friends.
> ...


________________________________
I take it your daughter is ok, although if memory serves me, she is closer to that area. 
Oh my, they should get some interesting results with your test with the stress of Fale eating so much and wanting to go back to Australia. Hope you are ok. Take care.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> Anita H said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone. I managed to get through most of the TP messages today. Sam thanks for the corn casserole recipe, I haven't had it since I left home in '65. I think after we all left home, Mom stopped making it for some reason.
> ...


Oh Budasha and Anita, so sorry things are so difficult. Anita, an abscessed tooth is way too painful. Hope you get it out soon. Wish I lived closer. You can get really sick if you don't get it out. Too much pain and add to that infection going through your body. Hope you go soon. If you don't take care of you there will be no-one to take care of him. You need to care for yourself. Is there a neighbor for a few hours. You might not be out of it for a few days, in fact you might be able to just take it easy but still do things. Check it out but don't neglect your own health. This is such a problem for caregivers with nobody to help them.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Just as a note and a huge thank you for all your prayers for my friend who was on the motorcycle 8 days ago and was in a bad accident due to moose on the road. He is coming home from the hospital today. The docs have done all they can for him and now it is time that is required for healing. With his injuries, he should not have been discharged for at least a month! Prayers do get answered and in a great way! No operation is needed on his shoulder. He needs his wife's homecooking!!!


Such great news. So glad he doesn't need surgery and pray he has no long-term effects. Oh yes, homecooking will sure be good for him. Wonderful to get the update on him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The ash has mostly gone East- Bronwen in Christchurch is twice the distance away that we are, so that is good- they don't need any more natural 'events' for a very long time!



daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for the recipe darowil - i've never seen carrot cake done as a loaf before - will need to try this.

sam



darowil said:


> I was wondering whether the volcano in the North Island had any impact on Myfanwy? The ash travels so far.
> Maryanne left this morning- think I was more worried than I realised as now I am feeling very stressed- not helped by all I need to do in the next few days. It will be lovely sit down Thursday morning and talk and knit! Especially as the cake is all done- one lady liked it so much she asked for the recipe. I thought it was OK but I am not that fond of cakes which use oil instead of butter! But very easy. so here is the recipe and as it is all with cups will easily be usable by those in the US- the difference in cup sizes won't matter I shouldn't think as the proportions will still be the same. (guess the baking powder and bicarbonate of soda may need to be adjusted, but you should know how much you need for 1 1/2 cups flour- plain flour is much the same as all purpose flour. And for Aussies I omitted the baking powder and bicarb and used self raising.
> 
> CARROT AND PINEAPPLE CAKE.
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> The ash has mostly gone East- Bronwen in Christchurch is twice the distance away that we are, so that is good- they don't need any more natural 'events' for a very long time!
> ________________________________
> I take it your daughter is ok, although if memory serves me, she is closer to that area.
> ________________________________
> That is great news. So glad all your family are alright.!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

budasha - i am thinking hickory is with child again - don't think she is real happy about it - hopefully she will get used to the idea before they are born mid-september.

sam



budasha said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > More puppies?! Wow...guess we'll all be waiting with you to find out.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sending bushels of healing energy to your friend 5mmdpns - i'm sure he will heal faster with some homecooking.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Just as a note and a huge thank you for all your prayers for my friend who was on the motorcycle 8 days ago and was in a bad accident due to moose on the road. He is coming home from the hospital today. The docs have done all they can for him and now it is time that is required for healing. With his injuries, he should not have been discharged for at least a month! Prayers do get answered and in a great way! No operation is needed on his shoulder. He needs his wife's homecooking!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poor Hickory! How many litters does this make? Your SIL needs to have a talk with Max! He must be quite the "ladies man"!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

preston said:


> sending bushels of healing energy to your friend 5mmdpns - i'm sure he will heal faster with some homecooking.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I just got back from visiting her and her son! Phil, her husband, is sleeping at home. She nearly choked on the "homemade cooking" as she really is not a cook but can burn toast!! (Phil and her son does the cooking and it is a barrel of laughs around town about her cooking!) She says to tell you all thank you very much for all the love and prayers everyone here has for her family and husband!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Myfanwy, I was thinking about you Sunday morning when I gave Buster a bath, I bathed him then he went over and soaking wet, rolled in the dirt. lol...completely covered in wet dirt then tracked mud all through the house on my nice clean floors that I had just washed on my hands and knees. Ah well...
What can you do with a dirty dog. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh dear! One thing perhaps! it sounds like it might not be a carpet floor! What would I give to have lino/vinyl or wood floors that I could just mop!!!!? I wonder which one is Buster, and how big is he?!



Poledra65 said:


> Myfanwy, I was thinking about you Sunday morning when I gave Buster a bath, I bathed him then he went over and soaking wet, rolled in the dirt. lol...completely covered in wet dirt then tracked mud all through the house on my nice clean floors that I had just washed on my hands and knees. Ah well...
> What can you do with a dirty dog. lol


----------



## knittycritter (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Sam,
Just dropping in to say hello and hope all is going well. Its has been thunderstorms here in the low country today, at least it was not 94 F today. Hope your doing well.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello everyone..... this has been a busy week and a half. My brother is here since Friday, July 27th with my niece (19) and nephew (14) until this coming Sunday. My niece will be leaving on Aug 19th for Bradley University in Peoria, Illinois so I've been getting in as much time with her as I can. We have been bonding over movies, games, and shopping. 

I have not had a chance to read all of the posts on this tea party. I did see that Myfanwy and her family were not affected by the volcano, great news. I saw that 5mmdpns has a friend that was injured in an accident, but since has been sent home and is recovering.... prayers for your friend. Sam, you posted that you think Hickory has another brood on the way, not sure either you or Hickory could possibly be ready for this.

Anyway, also wanted to tell all of you a bit of good news..... I have a full time job! Yeah me! I won't mention who, unless she wants you to know.... but somebody who frequents the tea party contacted her boss about me.... and after subbing for a few weeks they offered me a job. Today was my official first day at work. It's been a little over 4 years since I had a regular job and paycheck..... so, thanks for all your good wishes and prayers on my finding a job.... here's proof good friends sending prayers and wishes your way does work!

Flockie


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

To all Kprs: Alovely warm day-actually hot by 9:00 am this am and remains quite hot at 6 pm. Feels good to me. My lab results turned up a few minor issues,but noted among these was a low sodium. That may account for some of the malaise that I have noted. Yay!!!today managed 45 mins of Tai Chi before the return of muscle spasms in my back and calf. So that's measurable progress. A busy wk this wk with trips with the seniors.
Myfanwy: When I was caring for my dear friend who had dementia upon an episode of confusion one day he suddenly had cravings for food at peculiar times, in peculiar amts for things that he had never eaten much of-particularly sweets. He also ate very lg amts of food, while he had been one who ate very minimal amts priorly. In working with others I have found that some lose their relationship with time and their poor memory leads them to believe that is time to eat even if they have just eaten a whole me. Ultimately, I concluded that this was a memory prob. They didn't remember eating. The effort that they had to exert to keep up with things that they forgot and the energy they expend looking for things also contributed. Similarly certain parts of the brain controlling appetite an satisfaction are lost as brain function is lost. You must prepare dear for his forgetting who he is, who you are, where anything is, where he is. Just distract him from his anxiety about these things, while not placing too much stress on it yourself. My fondest love for you for your loving concern about these things. It shows your love for him and that is the important thing. Let your concerns re:
these thing pass away so that you can cherish these latter days with him. Someday these times will be looked back upon fondly and these deeds of sacrifice will give you personal satisfaction and fulfillment. Store them up with frequent pictures with the two of you in your various activities. My love and concern for you:
Marlark Marge.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

flockie said:


> Anyway, also wanted to tell all of you a bit of good news..... I have a full time job! Yeah me! I won't mention who, unless she wants you to know.... but somebody who frequents the tea party contacted her boss about me.... and after subbing for a few weeks they offered me a job. Today was my official first day at work. It's been a little over 4 years since I had a regular job and paycheck..... so, thanks for all your good wishes and prayers on my finding a job.... here's proof good friends sending prayers and wishes your way does work!
> 
> Flockie


Congratulations, Flockie!! That is wonderful news! I know my DD feels about 100% better since she started working full time last month, so I'm sure you feel at least that good, maybe even better. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Flockie, darlin', I did post that you had been subbing for me, but I've been reticent, too, because I didn't know if you wanted it mentioned. Okay, we're both out of the closet now! It was a great first day, and WELCOME ABOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I sort of look at almost everything I do as an experiment...! I'm sure I've had more failures than successes, but I learn a lot. :XD:
> ...


 :thumbup: Indeed! I have now started another project...we'll see what works and what doesn't!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Flockie, congrats on your new, full-time work. Good on you!!

Ceili, best wishes to you and your great new co-worker both!! 

May you both have a great employment future together because of the good jobs you've already done. Ohio Joy


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Ceili, I guess I missed that post. You're right - now we are both out! It was a great first official day.

Thanks KatyNora and Ohio Joy! 

Flockie


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sigh. I just wrote a long post and then clicked the wrong tab and away it went...I guess the Universe is telling me I'm talking too much! 

Anyway, we did laundry this morning, then got a flat just as we got home (he ran over something). Then we went in my car to take the tire to get it fixed and then had to find him some shirts and then get home and have supper...whew...and now it is RAINING! WooHoo! 

I'm supposed to be catching up work. 

But let me add my CONGRATULATIONS to those who have good news and new fur babies and a big :thumbup: to those who are healing. Myfanwy, glad to know the volcano hasn't troubled you, and I will continue to send good thoughts to all. Here's to better times ahead!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marge! Thank you for your kind words- I am starting to wonder if I have been a little too hopeful about where things are heading. It can be very hard watching as someone you love is losing their abilities- the term 'second childhood' has been cropping up in my thinking quite a bit. But I have made my promise, and the family is very complimentary about what I am doing for their uncle. I have been told that it is better when people are eating, rather than not eating, probably is time to have a snackerel myself! 
I have just discovered a hole that Ringo has been digging that would have set him loose in the neighbourhood! so there was a convenient piece of concrete that I have dropped in- good thing I spotted it in time!


Sorlenna! when one lives surrounded by volcanoes- as we do here- one can get a bit blase. The more active ones are quite some distance away. We are supposed to be having a nation wide earthquake drill soon- because of the Christchurch earthquakes- The Commissions of Inquiry drag on. I have been told to expect major change when I go there in November. Finally last week they announced a plan for the re-building of the city- nothing high-rise this time.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

5MMDPNS- I made your zucchini stew tonight for my dinner. It was so delicious. And I have leftovers! I have a hard time getting enough vegetables each day since I live alone and if I prepare one thing that is about it for cooking. StellaK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Oh dear! One thing perhaps! it sounds like it might not be a carpet floor! What would I give to have lino/vinyl or wood floors that I could just mop!!!!? I wonder which one is Buster, and how big is he?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, Mud Puppy Ringo on carpet, I totally feel for you. Buster is about 75lbs and he's, we think, American Bulldog and hound of some kind. We know he has hound because of his bark and head, a.bulldog because of the chest and build, or we think. lol
He's the big white/black one when I post pics. He's dreaming right now, his feet are trying to run and he's barking in his sleep. so funny to watch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hello everyone..... this has been a busy week and a half. My brother is here since Friday, July 27th with my niece (19) and nephew (14) until this coming Sunday. My niece will be leaving on Aug 19th for Bradley University in Peoria, Illinois so I've been getting in as much time with her as I can. We have been bonding over movies, games, and shopping.
> 
> I have not had a chance to read all of the posts on this tea party. I did see that Myfanwy and her family were not affected by the volcano, great news. I saw that 5mmdpns has a friend that was injured in an accident, but since has been sent home and is recovering.... prayers for your friend. Sam, you posted that you think Hickory has another brood on the way, not sure either you or Hickory could possibly be ready for this.
> 
> ...


Oh Flockie, Congratulations!!!!! Yes she told us you had been filling in for her and that you did a wonderful job and the whole office loves you. So very happy for you, AWESOME!! Party!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

StellaK said:


> 5MMDPNS- I made your zucchini stew tonight for my dinner. It was so delicious. And I have leftovers! I have a hard time getting enough vegetables each day since I live alone and if I prepare one thing that is about it for cooking. StellaK


Stella, I am so glad you enjoyed this zucchini stew. I think I was a child of about 11 years old when I first had this! I have really loved it ever since. When I get the chance, I do buy a whole box of young zucchinis at the store, slice them all 1/4 inch thick and freeze them in bags suitable for the zucchini stew. It has great taste and very little calories. (*sighs* what a blessing that a big gal like me really enjoys this!) Sometimes I will add some garlic for some extra zip to it. This year I am going to see what it tastes like with a little cajun spice added to my bowl. I could certainly eat all of this that comes across my table! For a little bit different taste, I will put a dollup of sour cream on top rather than the parmesian cheese. Any way you make the zucchini stew it is simply wonderful. And the nice thing about it is that if you have made a large batch, you can successfully freeze it in meal size portions for later on!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra, it is so easy to see why your dogs think their name is Poledra too!!! ahah, your DH is having fun and the dogs look supremely happy!! You are really blessed to have a loving family!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Poledra, it is so easy to see why your dogs think their name is Poledra too!!! ahah, your DH is having fun and the dogs look supremely happy!! You are really blessed to have a loving family!


Thank you. They are a bit spoiled, but hey that's what we do right? lol
Thank goodness it sounds like most of us have wonderful familys and those whose are lacking a bit have all of us. 
I really love and appreciate all of you, it's so wonderful to have a place with so many wonderful, thoughful, helpful, and loving people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

good to see the family, Poledra! I had a fellow very like Buster, known as Dynamite- but sadly he got stolen. It was not long after that that Fale sent me Rufus, who is pretty much un-identifiable! Rufus is such a clean fellow by nature- it has been quite a shock having a boy like Ringo- it is almost time to bathe him. I will watch the early news and then into the fray!

Flockie! I am so glad your job has become permanent- it is so nice when one is receiving a proper paycheck. That is great that you are happy!


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I did add some garlic but adding the sour cream when serving sounds like a great idea. The zucchini stew is very much like ratatouille.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I lived in So. Cal for fourteen years and earthquakes become commonplace also. You just don't think of them much unless it is a bigger one. It must be the same as living near volcanoes.


----------



## DeannaB (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Just got caught up on the tp! We finally got some rain tonight, a lovely thunderstorm. I just love to watch the lightning & hear the thunder. 
Prayers going out to everyone that needs them.
The pineapple carrot cake sounds wonderful, I have all the ingredients for it so may make it tomorrow.
Hope everyone has a goodnight, & gets some much needed rest.
Goodnight all,
Deanna


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I lived in So. Cal for fourteen years and earthquakes become commonplace also. You just don't think of them much unless it is a bigger one. It must be the same as living near volcanoes.


The Maori have an interesting concept- the volcanoes are one of their ancestors.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

knittycritter - hey - we are so glad to see you today - hope you sit a spell and join in the converesation - we will be looking for another visit real soon.

sam



knittycritter said:


> Hi Sam,
> Just dropping in to say hello and hope all is going well. Its has been thunderstorms here in the low country today, at least it was not 94 F today. Hope your doing well.
> 
> Happy Knitting!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

yeah flockie - excellent news - a steady paycheck - i am most happy for you - we hope you will still have time to visit us here at the tea party realizing work will be taking up much of your time - we will be looking for you as often as you can find the time for.

sam



flockie said:


> Hello everyone..... this has been a busy week and a half. My brother is here since Friday, July 27th with my niece (19) and nephew (14) until this coming Sunday. My niece will be leaving on Aug 19th for Bradley University in Peoria, Illinois so I've been getting in as much time with her as I can. We have been bonding over movies, games, and shopping.
> 
> I have not had a chance to read all of the posts on this tea party. I did see that Myfanwy and her family were not affected by the volcano, great news. I saw that 5mmdpns has a friend that was injured in an accident, but since has been sent home and is recovering.... prayers for your friend. Sam, you posted that you think Hickory has another brood on the way, not sure either you or Hickory could possibly be ready for this.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

ceili - you are an angel indeed - thank you for helping flockie.

sam



Ceili said:


> Flockie, darlin', I did post that you had been subbing for me, but I've been reticent, too, because I didn't know if you wanted it mentioned. Okay, we're both out of the closet now! It was a great first day, and WELCOME ABOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sorlenna - no one talks too much at the tea party - that is what we are here for - so rattle on as much as you like - we are just happy having you at the table with the rest of us.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Sigh. I just wrote a long post and then clicked the wrong tab and away it went...I guess the Universe is telling me I'm talking too much!
> 
> Anyway, we did laundry this morning, then got a flat just as we got home (he ran over something). Then we went in my car to take the tire to get it fixed and then had to find him some shirts and then get home and have supper...whew...and now it is RAINING! WooHoo!
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

deanna - great of you to stop by and have a cuppa - we hope to see you again real soon.

sam



DeannaP said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just got caught up on the tp! We finally got some rain tonight, a lovely thunderstorm. I just love to watch the lightning & hear the thunder.
> Prayers going out to everyone that needs them.
> The pineapple carrot cake sounds wonderful, I have all the ingredients for it so may make it tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Way to go, flockie! I am so happy for you. I know you will enjoy working with Celli. Please start praying for my DD to get a teaching job. There is nothing available and school starts next week for teachers. We need all the prayers we can get!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just as a note and a huge thank you for all your prayers for my friend who was on the motorcycle 8 days ago and was in a bad accident due to moose on the road. He is coming home from the hospital today. The docs have done all they can for him and now it is time that is required for healing. With his injuries, he should not have been discharged for at least a month! Prayers do get answered and in a great way! No operation is needed on his shoulder. He needs his wife's homecooking!!!


That sure is a great answer to pray!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

preston said:


> thanks for the recipe darowil - i've never seen carrot cake done as a loaf before - will need to try this.
> 
> sam


Makes it very easy to serve! I did two and did the other one square as I must have given on e of the girls my second loaf pan.

Talking of the girls Maryanne has now rung from Istanbul to say arrived there safely (I must admit to having had visions of her falling asleep at KL and missing her plane!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Flockie how great that the short term job became fulltime. Shows what KP can do in our lives!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Flockie how great that the short term job became fulltime. Shows what KP can do in our lives!


Congratulations. How wonderful for you!!!!!!!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Thanks for Ceili reaching out. So happy about this.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Ben: 13 yr. old with leukemia has an update group on FB and I just got this information:
Long tiring day at the clinic. Ben will have chemo everyday this week, which means clinic visits until Sat... the same goes for next week as well. Another spinal tap on Tues, then 4 more different types of chemo pumped into him... pills tonight...We are in for the long haul... &#9829; &#9829; &#9829;
I thought he was done as he was in remission but they must continue to keep him in remission, hopefully, forever!! :thumbup: 
He was in the hospital for diabetes and it was caused by the prednisone. Now that he is off prednisone the diabetes is gone and he is off insulin and blood checks. I didn't know it could be drug induced by steroids. Thanks so much everyone for caring. Sounds like he is still in for some hard days.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Now for the update on Jared, my 20 yr. old nephew who had an accident on the way to college. He will have surgery today on his wrist/arm and they will put a plate and 2 screws in. There is danger of nerve damage to the fingers. Yikes. His lung is still partially collapsed but healing and I guess they are going to let nature inflate it. That surprised me. My sister is hoping to bring him home tomorrow. Just a miracle that he would be ok tomorrow to go home. If not, they are hoping for Friday. Thanks so much everyone for the prayers and well wishes for Jared and Ben, the boy I mentioned above.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear! One thing perhaps! it sounds like it might not be a carpet floor! What would I give to have lino/vinyl or wood floors that I could just mop!!!!? I wonder which one is Buster, and how big is he?!
> ...


Love the photo. Your dogs are so cute and seeing your DH reminds me of your move. How wonderful to see DH resting with the dogs after such a grueling move. Is that your knitting by his head?? Appropriate for KP. Looks like a happy family. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> Ben: 13 yr. old with leukemia has an update group on FB and I just got this information:
> Long tiring day at the clinic. Ben will have chemo everyday this week, which means clinic visits until Sat... the same goes for next week as well. Another spinal tap on Tues, then 4 more different types of chemo pumped into him... pills tonight...We are in for the long haul... ♥ ♥ ♥
> I thought he was done as he was in remission but they must continue to keep him in remission, hopefully, forever!! :thumbup:
> He was in the hospital for diabetes and it was caused by the prednisone. Now that he is off prednisone the diabetes is gone and he is off insulin and blood checks. I didn't know it could be drug induced by steroids. Thanks so much everyone for caring. Sounds like he is still in for some hard days.


A friend is having to give herself insulin because the steroid she has to have temporarily has caused temporary diabetes. When I've had to take prednisone it caused my blood sugar to drop. So it looks like it can cause a lot of problems in this area.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, also wanted to tell all of you a bit of good news..... I have a full time job! Yeah me! I won't mention who, unless she wants you to know.... but somebody who frequents the tea party contacted her boss about me.... and after subbing for a few weeks they offered me a job. Today was my official first day at work. It's been a little over 4 years since I had a regular job and paycheck..... so, thanks for all your good wishes and prayers on my finding a job.... here's proof good friends sending prayers and wishes your way does work!
> ...


Congratulations Flockie That is awesome news. I am so happy for you.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> StellaK said:
> 
> 
> > 5MMDPNS- I made your zucchini stew tonight for my dinner. It was so delicious. And I have leftovers! I have a hard time getting enough vegetables each day since I live alone and if I prepare one thing that is about it for cooking. StellaK
> ...


I have your recipe and will be trying it soon. I love zuchinni, tomatoes and mushrooms. I usually grate the zuchinni and freeze for bread, bars and muffins. Now I will be slicing it and freezing for soup. I can my own tomatoes. Last year canned mushrooms and hope to this year. Now I am all set(as soon as I do the canning). I do have some things left over from last year to get started but the soup sounds awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

daralene said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Lol, no that's a bag of sweaters, he was laying on on a bag of yarn but I took my that away from him, I didn't want it getting dirty, told him the sweaters wash.

So glad that it sounds like both Ben and your nephew are doing much better and on the back to good health.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Daralene--

We have a young boy whose family are part of our church family. HE was diagnosed with leukemia at age 4 and spent most of the next year and a half in and out of Akron Childrens' hospital with chemo and quite a few infections and other problem sypmtoms. He returned to school this last year and apparently been reasonably successful. So many times we were thinking that he would not come home this time. 

God is still caring for His little ones. Continuing to expect a bright future for your young men. Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

preston said:


> sorlenna - no one talks too much at the tea party - that is what we are here for - so rattle on as much as you like - we are just happy having you at the table with the rest of us.
> 
> sam


Heh. Try telling some of my friends I don't talk too much. :XD: I thank you, though!

Pammie, sending good thoughts for your DD.

Myfanwy, I send good thoughts for you and Fale as well. I don't know if you know much about New Mexico, but we have a very long string of dormant volcanoes (and one of the biggest calderas--so big that unless you know what it is, you'd never realize you were standing in it!) and have pretty much constant small seismic activity in some parts of our state. Some service or other monitors this all the time; we saw a stack of their daily activity printouts at a teachers' convention once...I have stood on the side of more than one ancient volcano--and the geologists say it's likely some of the first people in the region could have seen eruptions. Yet we just go about our day to day business and don't think about it. I have wondered from time to time what would happen if one of them decided to get up and moving again--and the underground activity is one of the things that gives us so many hot springs. The earth is a wild place to live!

Today I'm running errands--he has planned for us to leave for California on Friday--and I have to catch up all the work before Thursday night, too. So, I probably won't be on the thread this week but will try! Right now I feel a bit guilty as I have a boatload of stuff to do, so I'd better get on it. I'll catch up as I can and hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Jmai, the zucchini is such a versatile vegetable and is so good to eat. I also like the big huge zucchinis to make meatloaf in. Cut the top portion off the zucchini lengthwise, scoop out seeds. Stuff with you favorite meatloaf recipe, bake, and eat! The large zucchinis need to be used for this as their skin is quite tough by this stage and will hold up under baking. I usually bake in a covered dish. I also bake the part of the zucchini that was sliced off. I salt and pepper it and then put sliced tomatoes along the cut side. It really is nice for a simple to do dish. (While it is baking, you can knit!!)

Leukemia is such a young person's disease and years ago, when a child got leukemia it was a death sentence, as recovery and remission was unheard of for them. With the advances in medicine and understanding of the disease, there is more than hope for children/youth who come down with leukemia. Hang on to the hope. Prayers for all the family who are in stress over this. Prayers for the two boys too Daralene. Prayers that God will guide the surgeon as he operates on Jared.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Daralene--
> 
> We have a young boy whose family are part of our church family. HE was diagnosed with leukemia at age 4 and spent most of the next year and a half in and out of Akron Childrens' hospital with chemo and quite a few infections and other problem sypmtoms. He returned to school this last year and apparently been reasonably successful. So many times we were thinking that he would not come home this time.
> 
> God is still caring for His little ones. Continuing to expect a bright future for your young men. Joy


i have nothing but good to say about childrens hosp. but good, my g. nephew, which spends much of his summer with us, was born with spina bifida and spend most of the first 2-3 yrs going back and forth often until they got him on routine and like the dr. told us, even with a new car you got to tweak till you get the bugs worked out. sooooo 16 (soon to be 17) yrs later he is in my opinion a miracle kid and such a brainiac :? God is good and i believe he puts these special kids here, to humble us and also show us perfection comes in many forms.
ahhhhhhhh, was napping really good, with the olympics equestrians on (not my fav.) phone call, wide awake now, isn't that always the way of it. had a late nite with sis (with new pacemaker) at e.r, alfred,( her common law something or another i guess you'd say) don't get me wrong, good guy, just i could have used him for a hockie puck last nite :hunf: he called late, told me he had her at er. her pacemaker was acting up and she passed out of chair and hurt arm and hip, so i got down there, just live about 3 blocks from hosp. went back to check on her, she dozed off & fell out of straight back chair the day before :shock: and was hurting so decided to come check it out, now mind you they got there 5 hrs earlier, and he waits till late thirty to call me. why i don't know, pace maker is fine, Yes, she does have a infection in the incision itself, seeing dr for that today, but pacemaker not acting up at all. i think he thought i would stay and let him go back home, :? i stayed a couple hrs. to be sure what was gonna go on, and i did tell him, when he was whining about she had some laundry to do (we just got her moved over there day before, and they are having floors redone, so things are a bit piled at the moment.) to bring the stuff over and i am currently rewashing all of it. no biggie. again, he tells me if i didn't know, she has serious health issues, i looked at him and said, you don't say........ :roll: i told him to deal with it, and left. love the guy and he is to be commended for putting up with her for these 8-9 yrs, but honestly he was gettin on my last nerve last nite. moral to my story, don't expect much empathy from me with a whiney story in the wee hrs. of nite/morn did good to keep mouth shut, :lol: oh wait, i didn't even do that. ok, just had to vent i guess. Hello, anybody out there :?: :?: :?: i will check back later when i can be cival. i guess :twisted:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> had a late nite with sis (with new pacemaker) at e.r, alfred,( her common law something or another i guess you'd say) don't get me wrong, good guy, just i could have used him for a hockie puck last nite :hunf:
> 
> ok, just had to vent i guess. Hello, anybody out there :?: :?: :?: i will check back later when i can be cival. i guess :twisted:


Vent away--we listen! I have had a similar experience before--so I understand and hope that all is well--tell sis to stay out of chairs that don't have arms! :shock:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Southern Gal--


Perhaps he really is dense, but perhaps he was simply expressing his concern in his own limited way. Guys aren't usually the most profound verbally when they get upset-- well, to be honest, they're not usually much good at expressing emotions--period. Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > sorlenna - no one talks too much at the tea party - that is what we are here for - so rattle on as much as you like - we are just happy having you at the table with the rest of us.
> ...


That is really interesting- I did not know you had volcanoes and hot springs, and earthquakes- it all sounds so familiar! You learn just to live with these things.
Do hope you have a good trip, by road or by air!? I know you don't like air travel!
Things are quieting down a bit here- I have my Holter Monitor appointment this morning- Thursday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpn's are you able to eat feta cheese? if so I will pass on my favourite zucchini recipe!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

My poor laptop has a new key board as of this morning. The one Rick installed the other day did not work well at all so he got me a wireless one that came this morning. I' m a happy camper again.

Flockie: So glad the new job is working put well.

Marlark Marge: for years I was careful to monitor my sodium intake and just a few months ago my pulmonologist told me I had gone too far. Now I have to be sure to get at least a little salt in my diet. Some times I wonder if they really know what they are doing. Admittedly they know more than I so I keep going. Life is such an adenture.

Myfawny: My prayers for you and Fsle. It must be so frustrating for you trying to keep up with his appetite and emotions. He was always so wise and strong and now you must be the strong one. Thankfully the family understands and support you efforts.

Poledra: Buster looks like he may have a little bit of Staffordshire Terrier in him. He is beautiful and looks pretty contend along side his pal.

Darawil: Prayers for Ben and Jared that their caregivers, surgeons and nurses will have skillfull, healing hands. Also for strength for you and their loved ones.

Sorlenna: That was an interesting bit of information about New Mexico. We spent a few months in Morenci, AZ and found the desert south west a very beautiful and fascinting place to live. Always regretted that the mine closed before we could fully explore the area.

Southern Gal: I have a son in law like that. When my daughter had an emergency appedectomy he greeted me in the ER with " She's real bad! what is going to happen to me???" I have a difficult time being sympathetic with someone like that./

Sam: Have you had a talk with your dear doggie yet and explained that nice girls don't act like that ? A trip to the vet for some "Reconstrutive" surgery is in order. LOL

Keep well, everyone. Thanks for hosting, Sam.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad to hear this good news! I'm sure his wife will be rejoicing being able to provide that homecooking for him too!



5mmdpns said:


> Just as a note and a huge thank you for all your prayers for my friend who was on the motorcycle 8 days ago and was in a bad accident due to moose on the road. He is coming home from the hospital today. The docs have done all they can for him and now it is time that is required for healing. With his injuries, he should not have been discharged for at least a month! Prayers do get answered and in a great way! No operation is needed on his shoulder. He needs his wife's homecooking!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Edith! [oma] thank you for your kind words- it is hard when someone is failing- but that is the promise you make- sickness and in health- the good times and the bad. And he has been there for me a lot in the past. Thank goodness the doctors have largely got my medicines sorted- have been in hospital only for my heart in recent years. Over nine years now since the depression got to me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

wow! It took me all day to get through the postings since last Friday! Plase accept my belated birthday wishes to all those celebrating. Love the plethora of recipes this week and see lots of trying out new dishes the coming week. Hope to make the Easy Peach Cobbler tonight if I can get to the grocery store shortly.

Myfanwy so glad that you and Fale are back under the same roof. Blessings to both of you.

I've been off KP/TP for a week getting my own meds under control. Resulted in having to go through a sort of detox since combinations just about sent me out of my mind. Really frightening but on the mend now. Positive side is that I'm OFF of several meds that I now won't be needing to go back on. Whew!

We've had a plant , yes a single plant take over our garden area this year. We kept thinking it was a lone rogue yellow summer squash plant but it just kept getting bigger and bigger and the "pods" of the plant kept getting bigger and bigger...3 feet in length. Today I took a cutting of the vine and one of the "alien pods" we've come to referring to it as to the county extension agents office. Low and behold we have a very productive cucuzza/cucuzzi squash plant which is a hybrid. I had never heard of it before but you may have. It is also called a bottle squash and is actually an edible gourd. Anyway, it is also known as an Italian squash and I've found several tasty sounding recipes for it. No...I won't post any recipes until I give them a try but I will be trying it out. My research also says that it can be left on the vine to dry and makes a good useable water gourd. Just found it funny that the last two years our garden was not very productive and this year we planted one lone tomatoe plant and ended up with a renagade cucuzza squash that has taken over the garden area plus more! 

Haven't gotten any knitting done the past couple of weeks but look forward to trying the soap bag that was posted. It was titled Kathy Johnson's Soap Bag and looks precious. As a former soap maker I really appreciate your sharing this pattern. 

Peace 2 you all


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpn's are you able to eat feta cheese? if so I will pass on my favourite zucchini recipe!


Absolutely love feta cheese!! You go right ahead and post that zucchini recipe!!! I am looking forwards to having it (and eating it too!)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Daralene--
> ...


Southern, you likely expressed what we all would have felt at the wee hours of the night especially if we had just gotten to sleep too! No small feat in this hot weather. Likely he just was also wanting some sympathies but could have waited for a better time to off-load on you!! haha, we TPers all have shoulders to support anyone who needs to vent or share whatever is going on! Sam says the more conversations the better it is, and there is always a cuppa of your choice on the table! You check back and see how many of us are patting you on the shoulder with love and concern. Hugs -- you deserve many.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpn's are you able to eat feta cheese? if so I will pass on my favourite zucchini recipe!
> ...


it is a Turkish recipe known as Boregi

the boregi pastry is made thus:

2 1/2 cups flour [allpurpose]
150 mls plain yoghurt [2/3 cup]
125 g melted butter [5 oz]
mix to a soft dough, roll out, and shape into rounds I use a side plate or saucer to get the right size.

if you are concerned about the amount of fat- replace with a filo dough.

generous 1lb zucchini grated and left to drain in a colander
10 oz feta cheese crumbled
1/2 to 1 tsp dried mint
1/2 beaten egg with zucchini, reserve half to glaze the pastry

Squeeze the moisture out of the zucchini, add the rest of the filling ingredients and mix well. 
blob the filling on the prepared pastry- when using the boregi pastry it looks like a miniature cornish pasty- dampen edge to seal. when using filo cut into strips, and fold over to make triangles
bake at 400F until golden maybe 15 minutes
Boregi keep well in an airtight tin, but ours have never lasted long enough!

When I am feeling lazy I make the filling and bake it in an oven proof dish, and eat it as a vegetable.

hope mint is not one of your allergies, because that is what really makes this different.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yummmmmm This sounds like a recipe I could use the cucuzza for since it is kin to zucchini.



myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea!



settleg said:


> Yummmmmm This sounds like a recipe I could use the cucuzza for since it is kin to zucchini.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

settleg--I'm so glad the meds are getting straightened out for you. That must have been rather frightening. 

The squash sounds interesting and possibly tasty used in several zucchini recipes that have shown up here this week. Glad to hear from you. Ohio Joy


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Sounds delicious. I will definitely make this, probably as a casserole. It sounds easier leaving me more time for knitting.
I eat zuchinni raw or cut up in salads. My DD loves it dipped in ranch dressing. She has since she was very young and sometimes picked them in neighboring gardens. Thankgoodness she picked my parents and my SIL. I don't think some of the other neighbors would be quite so forgiving. We did have to tell her that it was like stealing and she could only pick from Mom and Dad's garden after asking.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Edith M--I always enjoy reading your posts. They are interesting, informative, and caring so I'm assuming they reflect your mind and personality. Thanks for being a contributor to the TP. Ohio Joy


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Sending prayers to everyone in thanksgiving for new jobs, meds straightened out, hospital homecomings, 
Prayers for successful surgeries, and chemo treatments and prayers for those who need to care for loved ones. Also praying for sucessful puppy pregnancy.
I need to get back to knitting. I am finishing a Gypsycream bear and then on to a ruffle skirt. I just ordered more yarn from Hershners. They are having a sale plus with code HR81 you get free shipping. Sorry, I think that it only applies to the U.S.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> That is really interesting- I did not know you had volcanoes and hot springs, and earthquakes- it all sounds so familiar! You learn just to live with these things.
> Do hope you have a good trip, by road or by air!? I know you don't like air travel!
> Things are quieting down a bit here- I have my Holter Monitor appointment this morning- Thursday.


The hot springs are heavenly in the fall, round about October--tough to get out but great while in the water! The sand in the bottom of the one we go to is an excellent treatment for the feet, and the water continuously comes in and goes out so it recycles.



Edith M said:


> Sorlenna: That was an interesting bit of information about New Mexico. We spent a few months in Morenci, AZ and found the desert south west a very beautiful and fascinting place to live. Always regretted that the mine closed before we could fully explore the area.


My partner's father worked at the Santa Rita copper mine here in NM. What were they mining there?



settleg said:


> I've been off KP/TP for a week getting my own meds under control. Resulted in having to go through a sort of detox since combinations just about sent me out of my mind. Really frightening but on the mend now. Positive side is that I'm OFF of several meds that I now won't be needing to go back on. Whew!


That IS good news!

All the squash recipes sound great--did someone post the zucchini pasta also or is that from somewhere else? That's one I want to try.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Sending prayers to everyone in thanksgiving for new jobs, meds straightened out, hospital homecomings,
> Prayers for successful surgeries, and chemo treatments and prayers for those who need to care for loved ones. Also praying for sucessful puppy pregnancy.
> I need to get back to knitting. I am finishing a Gypsycream bear and then on to a ruffle skirt. I just ordered more yarn from Hershners. They are having a sale plus with code HR81 you get free shipping. Sorry, I think that it only applies to the U.S.


Oh no!!!! no successful puppy pregnancy wanted for Hickory by Sam!!! haha, Heidi too. :lol:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Sending prayers to everyone in thanksgiving for new jobs, meds straightened out, hospital homecomings,
> ...


I just don't want anything to happen to Hickory with advancing age and so many pregnancys. I don't believe in abortion except in extreme cases, this might be one of them or maybe a miscarriage.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, Myfanwy, I forgot to answer your question--it is by car and not that far away (I keep forgetting how close to the western coast we really are).


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> All the squash recipes sound great--did someone post the zucchini pasta also or is that from somewhere else? That's one I want to try.


The zucchini pasta is actually the spaghetti squash that when it is cooked the consistency and shape of it is like spaghetti noodles. Once cooked, you use it like spaghetti. I cook mine in the crock pot. You slice it lengthwise, scoop out seeds, put in the crock pot with 1/4 to 1/2 cup of water. Cook on high for 3-4 hours until soft. Take the halves out of the crock pot and using a fork, scrape lengthwise to make spaghetti. Salt and pepper it and then use in place of spaghetti pasta.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, Myfanwy, I forgot to answer your question--it is by car and not that far away (I keep forgetting how close to the western coast we really are).


I am glad to hear that- so often travel in the US seems to involve thousands of miles!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

mjs said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Ben: 13 yr. old with leukemia has an update group on FB and I just got this information:
> ...


I never knew that till this. Thanks for sharing your information from experience with me. That is nasty stuff. I remember it changing my FIL and MIL's personality, but they only use it when it is really needed I guess, I hope.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > StellaK said:
> ...


I need to search for this recipe!!!!! Mmmmm


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, no that's a bag of sweaters, he was laying on on a bag of yarn but I took my that away from him, I didn't want it getting dirty, told him the sweaters wash.
> 
> So glad that it sounds like both Ben and your nephew are doing much better and on the back to good health.


Yes, we have to keep the yarn safe :wink:

Thanks, appreciate that.
Hugs


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Daralene--
> 
> We have a young boy whose family are part of our church family. HE was diagnosed with leukemia at age 4 and spent most of the next year and a half in and out of Akron Childrens' hospital with chemo and quite a few infections and other problem sypmtoms. He returned to school this last year and apparently been reasonably successful. So many times we were thinking that he would not come home this time.
> 
> God is still caring for His little ones. Continuing to expect a bright future for your young men. Joy


I'm sure that is where Ben is!!! Thank you for the encouragement by letting me know this boy in your church is doing ok. Now the trick is finding out why so many of our children have cancer. :thumbdown:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > sorlenna - no one talks too much at the tea party - that is what we are here for - so rattle on as much as you like - we are just happy having you at the table with the rest of us.
> ...


Have a wonderful and safe trip!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Jmai, the zucchini is such a versatile vegetable and is so good to eat. I also like the big huge zucchinis to make meatloaf in. Cut the top portion off the zucchini lengthwise, scoop out seeds. Stuff with you favorite meatloaf recipe, bake, and eat! The large zucchinis need to be used for this as their skin is quite tough by this stage and will hold up under baking. I usually bake in a covered dish. I also bake the part of the zucchini that was sliced off. I salt and pepper it and then put sliced tomatoes along the cut side. It really is nice for a simple to do dish. (While it is baking, you can knit!!)
> 
> Leukemia is such a young person's disease and years ago, when a child got leukemia it was a death sentence, as recovery and remission was unheard of for them. With the advances in medicine and understanding of the disease, there is more than hope for children/youth who come down with leukemia. Hang on to the hope. Prayers for all the family who are in stress over this. Prayers for the two boys too Daralene. Prayers that God will guide the surgeon as he operates on Jared.


Thank you so much. Yes, I remember when it was a death sentence. In fact some still die from it, but there might be different kinds as one of my aunts died from it a few years back. She was my uncle's wife. The kind Ben has they have great success with now so we are hanging on to hope. Thank you for those kind words. Thank you for prayers for Jared's surgery. It was successful. We have to wait to find out if there is permanent damage done.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The zucchini pasta is actually the spaghetti squash that when it is cooked the consistency and shape of it is like spaghetti noodles. Once cooked, you use it like spaghetti. I cook mine in the crock pot. You slice it lengthwise, scoop out seeds, put in the crock pot with 1/4 to 1/2 cup of water. Cook on high for 3-4 hours until soft. Take the halves out of the crock pot and using a fork, scrape lengthwise to make spaghetti. Salt and pepper it and then use in place of spaghetti pasta.


The one I meant is a way of preparing zucchini (the big ones that somehow always, inevitably, get overlooked and grow to baseball bat size!) and using it in place of pasta--I love spaghetti squash, too. I'll have to see if I can find the info on that now. If I didn't see it here, it's likely I know who posted it on facebook. 



myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, Myfanwy, I forgot to answer your question--it is by car and not that far away (I keep forgetting how close to the western coast we really are).
> ...


When I finally do get to visit the grandbabies, it will be about a 1650 mile trip...more if I go to my parents' first and go up with my mom. Likely I will fly there and my folks will pick me up and then we'll drive up the rest of the way. Still not sure when...but anxious to go!



daralene said:


> Have a wonderful and safe trip!


Thanks...I'm trying to sort out and start packing now!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Daralene--
> ...


Tough to be awakened like that, especially when they could have called so much earlier. Let us know what happens with that infection.

How wonderful about your nephew and how well he has done!! Encouraging to hear all these great success stories. Thank you so much. Hope you get a good night's sleep tonight. :shock: I still remember my Hey, Hey Hey text messages at 4am the night before and I was so tired yesterday and today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://theinventivevegetarian.blogspot.com/2012/06/zucchini-pasta-with-roasted-red-pepper.html

Here's one way to fix it.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> http://theinventivevegetarian.blogspot.com/2012/06/zucchini-pasta-with-roasted-red-pepper.html
> 
> Here's one way to fix it.


Bookmarked that. Thanks Loads. Looks like a great site.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I will be back on later to catch up on all the posts. So sorry if someone didn't get thanked yet but DH needs to get on the computer so I will just say thank you to all of you who are supportive and praying. I will be back later to thank you.
Hugs,
Daralene
Hope all of you are having great days.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Jmai, the zucchini is such a versatile vegetable and is so good to eat. I also like the big huge zucchinis to make meatloaf in. Cut the top portion off the zucchini lengthwise, scoop out seeds. Stuff with you favorite meatloaf recipe, bake, and eat! The large zucchinis need to be used for this as their skin is quite tough by this stage and will hold up under baking. I usually bake in a covered dish. I also bake the part of the zucchini that was sliced off. I salt and pepper it and then put sliced tomatoes along the cut side. It really is nice for a simple to do dish. (While it is baking, you can knit!!)
> ...


I saw recently that childhood leukemia generally is much more curable than adult leukemia.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Daralene, I'm so glad that your nephew is doing as well as he is. Don't think I could be laughing, but it is the best medicine.
> 
> Now that you mention it, I haven't seen as many bees this year. A woman up the street has kept bees, but her hives were wiped out this past year by some sort of fungus or virus. Plus, it has been so dry and we are on water restrictions for a while. In order to water gardens, we have to carry the water from the hose to the plants in buckets or jugs. (I try to think of this as an exercise to get rid of the 'bat wings' that dangle when I raise my arms.)


I think your missing bees were at my neighbours. It sounded like a buzz saw there in among the crab trees. They have lots of crab apples. We have 4 new apple trees and 2 apples among the lot.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Now that you mention it, I haven't seen as many bees this year. A woman up the street has kept bees, but her hives were wiped out this past year by some sort of fungus or virus. Plus, it has been so dry and we are on water restrictions for a while. In order to water gardens, we have to carry the water from the hose to the plants in buckets or jugs. (I try to think of this as an exercise to get rid of the 'bat wings' that dangle when I raise my arms.)
> ...


I am always glad to hear that bees are around! My brother and his wife just started a couple of hives--can't wait to get out there and try the honey.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

knittycritter said:


> Hi budasha,
> 
> I just copied down your corn pudding recipe. I love corn pudding so this will work great for my husband as he eat corn everyday of the week, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Happy Knitting!


Corn pudding was Sorlenna's recipe. I like it too so I'm going to try it this weekend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Daralene - my DH is a crusty one and doesn't like anyone around but me so what I do now is leave him with a lifeline. If he has a problem, he's supposed to push the button. Hope he remembers to do it. Unfortunately, our neighbours are at work all day so there isn't anyone I can call on. I'll have to talk with the therapist to see what can be done for him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hello everyone..... this has been a busy week and a half. My brother is here since Friday, July 27th with my niece (19) and nephew (14) until this coming Sunday. My niece will be leaving on Aug 19th for Bradley University in Peoria, Illinois so I've been getting in as much time with her as I can. We have been bonding over movies, games, and shopping.
> 
> I have not had a chance to read all of the posts on this tea party. I did see that Myfanwy and her family were not affected by the volcano, great news. I saw that 5mmdpns has a friend that was injured in an accident, but since has been sent home and is recovering.... prayers for your friend. Sam, you posted that you think Hickory has another brood on the way, not sure either you or Hickory could possibly be ready for this.
> 
> ...


Good news - enjoy your new job. :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://theinventivevegetarian.blogspot.com/2012/06/zucchini-pasta-with-roasted-red-pepper.html
> 
> Here's one way to fix it.


This sounds like a great way to eat zucchini. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just got through reading today's post, and the bell went off for dinner, so I'll get back when I can!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

too too funny southern gal - actually i think you were just being human and doing what all of us would have done in the same situation. emergencies like these can ge everyone rattled a little.

it is one thing i love about heidi - whenever i am having breathing problems bad enough to go to the er (and usualy a ten day hospial stay) heidi is always just there. she doesn't say much - but she is so steady - doesn't get rattled - talks to me quietly - she has pulled me thorugh quite a few emergencies.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Daralene--
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

ouch ohio joy!

sam



jheiens said:


> Southern Gal--
> 
> Perhaps he really is dense, but perhaps he was simply expressing his concern in his own limited way. Guys aren't usually the most profound verbally when they get upset-- well, to be honest, they're not usually much good at expressing emotions--period. Ohio Joy


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i figure by the first of the year the pups will all be gone and she can go to the spa and have her little operation.

sam



Edith M said:


> My poor laptop has a new key board as of this morning. The one Rick installed the other day did not work well at all so he got me a wireless one that came this morning. I' m a happy camper again.
> 
> Flockie: So glad the new job is working put well.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

preston said:


> ouch ohio joy!
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


There are always exceptions Sam.

Now off to Altheas for our regular KP catch up- don't know who else is coming. And then begin our first trip in about 6 hours. So back when I make it.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

if she has pups they will arrive around 16 september - it took us about four months to sell them the last time so that is why i said the first of the year. i don't want another litter and she is way too old.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Sending prayers to everyone in thanksgiving for new jobs, meds straightened out, hospital homecomings,
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Daralene, I'm so glad that your nephew is doing as well as he is. Don't think I could be laughing, but it is the best medicine.
> ...


So that's where the bees and crabapples are :wink:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I suspect that one reason we see so many young ones with cancer these days is simply that it is being diagnosed. We just didn't know it was there and in such variations. 

Now, we not only find the disease earlier and so quickly, but that news is communicated so quickly and broadly instead of being ashamed of it and hiding the diagnosis AND the patient. 

Sort of like Tim's CP and autism. First of all, he would never have been rescusitated, treated to survival, had the interventions and the education to come as far as he has so that we don't have any idea what, if any, limitations he may have in the coming years. If he had lived and been severely handicapped, he would never have gone to school with other typical kids. There would have been no place for him and no teacher could or would have been expected to adapt her classroom and teaching methods to meet his needs. And who ever heard of a one-on-one aide to write out his answers as he dictates them to her or to keep him focused on the task at hand in those days not so terribly long ago?

Children like Tim may have, on more than one occasion I'm convinced, undergone a''mercy killing'' at the hands of a ''caring'' family doctor who knew that the family would have struggled to raise a defective infant, but to what end? The mother may have even been told that he/she/it stopped breathing and there was nothing to be done.

Children got sick and died and parents often didn't truly know why the death occurred because the doctors didn't really know either--not in every case.

It has only been in the years since we've been able to diagnosis cancer in its multiple manifestations that researchers began to seek and find more and more effective treatments and medicines. And then we discover that there are even more variations of this horrific disease. So the search goes on . . . and on for cures and treatments. Thanks be to God!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

preston said:


> ouch ohio joy!
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, I don't know you well enough to be casting stones--the first one or even later ones. lol

Besides, this is not the place or time to get snarky and I certainly didn't intend to do so to you or anyone else. Actually I was trying to say that the guy in question probably was so upset over his lady that he couldn't think straight.

However, most men don't verbalize their emotions well and when they are truly upset, their words don't come any smoother, now, do they?

Besides, you had this Tea Party dumped in your lap apparently rather unexpectedly and have kept it/us from going down in flaming disappointment. You continue to do a fine job of hosting such a varied table full of people and keeping feathers mostly unruffled that we hold up as a paragon of kindness and manners. Go, Sam!! Well done!! Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Have a safe trip, Darowil. Ohio Joy


----------



## knittycritter (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Sam,

Just dropping in to say hello and hope your day has been good. It has been raining for about the last two weeks every afternoon with heavy thunderstorms, some of them scary but grateful for the rain. My favorite time of the year is fall and I am looking forward to it. I know most people would say spring with the new of flowers, wildlife etc, but to me there is something about fall. The cool after a long hot summer and the trees turning beautiful colors. I have not got to go to any art and craft shows in the North GA mountains in a few years and I hope by some chance I can this year. Would love to come back with a few crafts and some can goods. Well I love the tea party and I hope your evening is grand.

Knittycritter


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I know there is a lot to be said for a good autumn, but here the magnolias are coming into bloom- and to me that is always a joyful time of year!


----------



## knittycritter (Jul 26, 2012)

Magnolia trees are beautiful, they get very large here and the smell so sweet. They are one of my favorite trees.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We got a little rain this morning, but not near enough. It did cool off a little. I didn't watch the Olympics this afternoon, but took a nap! My precious Bailey is waking me up several times during the night. He really should be past this! I think he wants to play.

Positive thoughts to those that need them. So many good things are happening on the TP! By the way, I agree that many men can be clueless about a lot of things! Sorry Sam, but I will say that you may be the exception! I guess we need to recruit more men so Sam won't be alone among all of us females!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you to all who have sent good wishes on my new job. I want to name everyone. Please forgive me if I missed someone, it is not my intention to leave out anyone. So, thank you Sorlenna, Poledra, Myfanwy, Sam, Pammie, Darowil, Daralene, Jmai, EdithM, and Budasha. I really appreciated all the support you showed me while I job searched, who knew it was as simple as meeting such wonderful people on KP/TP. And here I was sending out resumes and filling out applications.... who knew??

Prayers to Ben, Jared, and those that requested. 

Darowil, have a safe trip!

Flockie


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

This is from my nephew's sister who is Indiana with Jared. She does mention God, so if this offends anyone, please do not read. She thanks everyone for their support and because of this, I felt this was for you too, that's why I'm posting it:

I have never been so encouraged/inspired by anyone like my brother. After all he has been through he still is so strong and has the most positive attitude ever. Not once had he questioned/complained about why this has happened to him but is using it as a way to express and share his love for God. Without a doubt he is impacting every life that he has came in contact with.

Not one person that was
on the scene of the accident yesterday thought Jared was going to make it out okay. This is definitely a miracle and God's way of letting us know he is here and has amazing plans in store for Jared's life.

We are completely overwhelmed with all the love, prayers, and support from all our family and friends and will never be able to express how much it means to us. Thank you all so much and please continue to keep Jared in your prayers as he is making an amazing recovery but still in a lot of pain.  with Jared Gergon.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

flockie said:


> Thank you to all who have sent good wishes on my new job. I want to name everyone. Please forgive me if I missed someone, it is not my intention to leave out anyone. So, thank you Sorlenna, Poledra, Myfanwy, Sam, Pammie, Darowil, Daralene, Jmai, EdithM, and Budasha. I really appreciated all the support you showed me while I job searched, who knew it was as simple as meeting such wonderful people on KP/TP. And here I was sending out resumes and filling out applications.... who knew??
> 
> Prayers to Ben, Jared, and those that requested.
> 
> ...


It's just so wonderful Flockie. We are just happy for you. So many out of work and it is difficult knowing where the next meal will come from or how to pay rent or mortgage. Now you don't have to worry. My friend has interviewed two times yesterday for two different jobs. I am amazed at how little jobs pay for people with a bachelor's degree today.

Thank you for your wishes for Ben and Jared.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> I know there is a lot to be said for a good autumn, but here the magnolias are coming into bloom- and to me that is always a joyful time of year!


I have a magnolia tree. It is probably not as magnificent as yours because it is a northern variety, but I have lived in the south and have seen the magnificent, glorious magnolias there. I'm so glad you enjoy this time of year.
Hugs


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> Daralene - my DH is a crusty one and doesn't like anyone around but me so what I do now is leave him with a lifeline. If he has a problem, he's supposed to push the button. Hope he remembers to do it. Unfortunately, our neighbours are at work all day so there isn't anyone I can call on. I'll have to talk with the therapist to see what can be done for him.


Those lifelines are true lifelines aren't they. Good for you but I'm surprised you got him to accept it. Good work on your part. Must make you feel like you can get out for a while to do things. That is hard when everyone is working and there is nobody to call on. Hope the therapist can help you. It seems like it is such a full-time job taking care of someone and the problem is, if you don't get time away you end up sick. I say this not from my experience alone, but also from others I know. I even did this to myself when I volunteered in NICU, radiation, and chemotherapy. I got myself to the point where I could just make it in the house I was so tired and then I would just sit in the kitchen chairs till I could move again. Kept it up for 2 years, but finally realized if I didn't take care of myself I would need a volunteer. My grandfather died before my grandmother and he was the one taking care of her. That's why I get scared if someone isn't taking care of themselves as a care-giver. They don't really have time and have to put themselves second. This is not an easy one to deal with for sure. You almost need someone to help you find help because you are just so busy doing, but then again, if he doesn't want anyone else around that makes it really hard. Love to all you Care-Givers. It is a work of love and one of the hardest there is.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Sam and all I have been digging the house out and doing gardens and knitting. joe p


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Shucks! twarn't nothing! She helped me immeasurably, by filling in for me. Just hope it was better for her there, than it was for me, here. Second day, even better than the first!


preston said:


> ceili - you are an angel indeed - thank you for helping flockie.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Edith! [oma] thank you for your kind words- it is hard when someone is failing- but that is the promise you make- sickness and in health- the good times and the bad. And he has been there for me a lot in the past. Thank goodness the doctors have largely got my medicines sorted- have been in hospital only for my heart in recent years. Over nine years now since the depression got to me.


____________________________________
You are doing a difficult job and there are no words for it. I'm so glad Fale was there for you a lot in the past. That must help so much. Great that the doctors have your medicines sorted but so sorry to hear about your heart problems. My MIL died of cancer but when she was dying she told me that depression was much worse than dying. Hope you are doing ok Myfanwy. You sure mean a lot to us and we love your posts and photos. Have you been having irregular heartbeats? Hope the test they are doing shows them what they need to know. Guess you are hooked up and what's going on with your heart is being recorded. Here's to good results.
Lots of Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Daralene! yes I am hooked up at the moment, to the little box, recording those irregular heartbeats, that they have been worrying about. 
I was explaining to the dementia support nurse how I have a support network on the internet- and how this helps so much. Jocelyn was giving me a pep talk about remembering to look after myself- I had hoped to take a course at the university, but that is prooving impracticable- the government has cut a lot of funding.
My own magnolia is very small, and has yet to bloom- it is one of the stellata variety- but a lot of the so-called tulip trees are flowering.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

did you see the recipe for red beet chips - they sound really good.

sam



daralene said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > http://theinventivevegetarian.blogspot.com/2012/06/zucchini-pasta-with-roasted-red-pepper.html
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

ohio joy - i was not upset - nor did i take offense - i was hoping everyone would take it with a bit of humor - but you are right - a lot of men find it difficult to talk about their feelings - or talk about how things are for them - big boys don't cry - and all that - being macho. guess i never worried about being macho -but i was close to fifty before i felt comfortable talking about how i was and i still find it difficult. i think it boils down to trust - and do you trust the person you are talking with. i trust me one hundred percent - everyone else - i trust to a point but to trust completely is beyond me - i don't think i could ever allow myself to be that vulnerable - whether this is right or not i have never given it much thought.

sam



jheiens said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > ouch ohio joy!
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

is it being clueless or not reacting the way we think he should.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> We got a little rain this morning, but not near enough. It did cool off a little. I didn't watch the Olympics this afternoon, but took a nap! My precious Bailey is waking me up several times during the night. He really should be past this! I think he wants to play.
> 
> Positive thoughts to those that need them. So many good things are happening on the TP! By the way, I agree that many men can be clueless about a lot of things! Sorry Sam, but I will say that you may be the exception! I guess we need to recruit more men so Sam won't be alone among all of us females!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

darowil - have a great trip - come visit us as often as you can - come home with lots of pictures to share. we are going to miss you so hurry back.

sam



darowil said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > ouch ohio joy!
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

with all the work you do joe i am surprised that you have time to knit - you always seem to be cleaning. poor me - i am just the opposite - although - i must say - roomba is keeping the place look much better - at least the floor is swept.

sam



Joe P said:


> Hi Sam and all I have been digging the house out and doing gardens and knitting. joe p


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

preston said:


> darowil - have a great trip - come visit us as often as you can - come home with lots of pictures to share. we are going to miss you so hurry back.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


  ahhhh, its been a quiet day here, and we have watched olympics all day other than going to Keagans pt, i got my sisters laundry done and thats about it. 
as for my sisters significan other, he is a really good guy, just doesn't like anything out of the ordinary going on, it rattles him, and i know that, i am used to being the go to person in my family, doesn't bother me, what did sorta tick me off, :roll: ok, no sorta to it, was when i found out they had been there for 5 hrs and i get called out late, but i am over it. cause he will do it again, he just doesn't deal with stuff like that well. he would give you the very shirt off his back if you ask, just some things he isn't good at. so i am not on a man bashing mission any more,  till he ticks me off again, prob. :mrgreen: i have always been the solid as a rock one in my family and i am the one that has the uncomfortable conversations that no one else wants to do, but i am pretty blunt and speak my mind, i don't get mad, you can do anything to me or say whatever about me, but you best not mess with my fam. cause :? we will talk. 
well as usual the rain went below us, i think we will get some maybe tomorrow. i really worry about the stressed trees. 
tomorrow, i would like for bj and myself to get away from the house, we have no boys. Keagan is getting his new wheelchair and Kolby is in band practice. :thumbup: 
hope everyone continues to improve and praying for those who need a shoulder to lean on.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

southern gal - i like straight talk - everyone knows the lay of the land - at least you get over your "tick" - that's the good part.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > darowil - have a great trip - come visit us as often as you can - come home with lots of pictures to share. we are going to miss you so hurry back.
> ...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

5mmdpns, Would you kindly direct me to where you posted your zucchini stew recipe. With zucchinis being so prolific during the summer I would like to give this recipe a try. Thank you.



5mmdpns said:


> StellaK said:
> 
> 
> > 5MMDPNS- I made your zucchini stew tonight for my dinner. It was so delicious. And I have leftovers! I have a hard time getting enough vegetables each day since I live alone and if I prepare one thing that is about it for cooking. StellaK
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Sam - we're so glad you have Heidi! And of course she's lucky to have you!
AZ



preston said:


> too too funny southern gal - actually i think you were just being human and doing what all of us would have done in the same situation. emergencies like these can ge everyone rattled a little.
> 
> it is one thing i love about heidi - whenever i am having breathing problems bad enough to go to the er (and usualy a ten day hospial stay) heidi is always just there. she doesn't say much - but she is so steady - doesn't get rattled - talks to me quietly - she has pulled me thorugh quite a few emergencies.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry iPad malfunction- AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

She will probably be ready for a vacation! - AZ



preston said:


> i figure by the first of the year the pups will all be gone and she can go to the spa and have her little operation.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

preston said:


> ohio joy - i was not upset - nor did i take offense - i was hoping everyone would take it with a bit of humor - but you are right - a lot of men find it difficult to talk about their feelings - or talk about how things are for them - big boys don't cry - and all that - being macho. guess i never worried about being macho -but i was close to fifty before i felt comfortable talking about how i was and i still find it difficult. i think it boils down to trust - and do you trust the person you are talking with. i trust me one hundred percent - everyone else - i trust to a point but to trust completely is beyond me - i don't think i could ever allow myself to be that vulnerable - whether this is right or not i have never given it much thought.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

preston said:


> is it being clueless or not reacting the way we think he should.
> 
> sam
> 
> I don't think it's a matter of being clueless but rather an ingrained way, pattern, habit, of dealing with role expectations, ancestral role-responsibility, societal expectations, whatever. Often the consequences are decidely very sad in their effects on people's lives and relationships. Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

preston said:


> southern gal - i like straight talk - everyone knows the lay of the land - at least you get over your "tick" - that's the good part.
> 
> sam
> The getting over the ''tick'' is probably the most important aspect. Grudge holders can be truly disruptive in families and relationships. Ohio Joy


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Good Morning y'all, from Texas. I am up early. Stepson found a good job with our roofer and his crew. They are busy every day and happy for the work even though it is really hot for them. We make lunch for him to take with drinks and lots of cold packs and make a full dinner at night with desserts. Keeps us busy feeding this 28 yr old man. I am glad he is here and it is an o'k situation.

Yes, I do clean a bunch but our house is like the bottom of a cage in the zoo with two large and I mean large standard poodles and a cat and a chihauhau. I vacuumed, dust everyday and sweep and mop baths and kitchen every day to keep up with the Texas dust. I have lots of things to do and I am happy to be home to do it. I think I was raised in an immaculate clean home all my life with my parents and my grandparents so I am use to it. When I worked full time I had a housekeeper that I paid very well and she went through the house from top to bottom every Saturday and I went right along with her to do the extras. She and I worked well together.

I think also having a bed and breakfast that I lived in when I taught and tutored with guests in the house every day keeping up baths, kitchen and rooms was a long involved process that I did for over 6 years. I think that is the history of all the cleaning I have been use to and if that is offensive to anyone I am sorry but that is my life and I love it.

I have been working on Christmas stockings and I think I am on my fourth one. I do one a week. When I was sick I was doing kitchen towels with hangers to hang on knobs and lace at the bottom from a vintage lace book from the 40's. Y'all have a nice day. talk at you lataaaaaaa joe p


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning all. I've been up about 2 hours, just lazing around this morning, need to go groom my uncles dog for him. His dog is an interesting mix, poodle, dachshund (cuz he's reeeaaaly long), lol and we think terrier of some kind. He as a dachshund body, poodle hair and terrier head and temperment. I did say interesting right? 

Well, I hope everyone is doing well, that friends and families are healing as well.

5mmdpns, how is that cold coming? I hope you are feeling some relief, summer colds are aweful. 

Well, off to shower, see you all this afternoon or evening, if I can keep myself off here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

daralene said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Daralene - my DH is a crusty one and doesn't like anyone around but me so what I do now is leave him with a lifeline. If he has a problem, he's supposed to push the button. Hope he remembers to do it. Unfortunately, our neighbours are at work all day so there isn't anyone I can call on. I'll have to talk with the therapist to see what can be done for him.
> ...


Thanks for your comments - a pep talk always helps.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy Thursday to everyone! I am getting ready to make some soup (don't know what kind yet) for a dear friend who fell on Tuesday and broke her wrist in two places. She is having surgery today to fix it. I thought I could help out and make dinner for her and her husband. I'm getting ready to make some bread...might even get fancy and try to braid it, gather the ingredients for soup (I'm thinking maybe a Tuscan soup) and maybe even make some O'Henry Bars too  

I'm working right along on the Curlicue Coverlet pattern I purchased from Patternfish.com. I'm on section 9 of 15 (after having to rip...not just frog...a few sections after I somehow managed to drop a few wrapped stitches...grrrrrrrrr. I think I'm on the right track now again and am watching more closely...not a good project to take to a baseball game! 

It is play-off time for the men's summer town teams in Minnesota and our Class C team won last night so is moving on to the state tournament - hooray! The final games are on Labor Day so between now and then there will be some really good games/teams to watch. It is a fun mix of graduated high school guys, guys in college and guys in their 20's & 30's all trying to play the game they love. Gotta have my fold-up camping chair (complete with cup holder ) and my stitching with me so I will probably either make Grandma's Favorite Dishcloths or else work on more soap bags. 

Almost time for another tea party


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> 5mmdpns, Would you kindly direct me to where you posted your zucchini stew recipe. With zucchinis being so prolific during the summer I would like to give this recipe a try. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Barbara!!! It is a wet cool morning here. I will repost the zucchini stew recipe for you and for all those who did miss it before and want it.

Zucchini Stew
Two or three two inch diameter zucchinis 6 inches long (or that amount of zucchini), sliced 1/4 inch thick, peeled if you want to.
Three good sized fresh tomatoes, cubed (or one can of diced tomatoes)
One 4" onion, sliced
Handful of sliced mushrooms, or one can of mushrooms 
salt, pepper, oregano, to taste
parmesian cheese, grated

Brown the zucchini in frying pan with pat of butter or cooking oil. Add the rest of the ingredients and simmer covered until all is tender and cooked, adding water as nessessary enough to simmer but not to drown! (You can add chopped celery and/or peppers and/or okra to this). Season to taste. I love this with any side of meat, especially any ground meat patties or meatloaf. I have added a handful of quick cooking rice to this to soak up any extra liquids once the vegies are all cooked. It is a very enjoyable dish to make and easy to do too!
Spoon onto your plate and sprinkle with parmesian cheese. Enjoy!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> His dog is an interesting mix, poodle, dachshund (cuz he's reeeaaaly long), lol and we think terrier of some kind. He as a dachshund body, poodle hair and terrier head and temperment. I did say interesting right?


We had a dog once who was part German Shepherd, part Airedale, and part :?: He was downright funny looking but sweet! I also had a dog (probably the best dog I ever had) who was a dachshund/beagle mix--cutest thing I ever saw.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning all. I've been up about 2 hours, just lazing around this morning, need to go groom my uncles dog for him. His dog is an interesting mix, poodle, dachshund (cuz he's reeeaaaly long), lol and we think terrier of some kind. He as a dachshund body, poodle hair and terrier head and temperment. I did say interesting right?
> 
> Well, I hope everyone is doing well, that friends and families are healing as well.
> 
> ...


Good morning Poledra, yep, the dogs' grooming never seems to end. I started clipping my mini schnauzer yesterday again. I will likely be at her for about one week before she is done. She does not really like to sit still enough to get all her grooming done in two sessions anymore.:?

My head cold is done *crossed fingers for luck*. But I am coughing junk out of the lungs now. That is par for the course of my colds and once I am done with the coughing, that should be it. At least I have stopped running fevers, last one was 5 days ago.

The peas that I picked yesterday are very bitter. I suppose they did not get enough rain at the right time. The beans are nice but not a lot of them. The beets are very poor and small and woody. I picked another spaghetti squash. They are staying small this year -- again I think because the rain did not come when it was needed.
:wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good birthday morning to you Dandylion!!!! May you blow out all the candles on your cake except the one for your DH!! And what do you do for your birthday for celebrations??


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

And, I chuckled when I read yours  Sue



jheiens said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > ohio joy - i was not upset - nor did i take offense - i was hoping everyone would take it with a bit of humor - but you are right - a lot of men find it difficult to talk about their feelings - or talk about how things are for them - big boys don't cry - and all that - being macho. guess i never worried about being macho -but i was close to fifty before i felt comfortable talking about how i was and i still find it difficult. i think it boils down to trust - and do you trust the person you are talking with. i trust me one hundred percent - everyone else - i trust to a point but to trust completely is beyond me - i don't think i could ever allow myself to be that vulnerable - whether this is right or not i have never given it much thought.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dandylion - Happy birthday - may you enjoy many more


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dandylion!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The 2 nurseries here in Torrington are closed until September, so disappointed that we couldn't get any plants really for the summer but come fall we'll be all over it. 
A nursery in Scottsbluff, NE has fruit trees though and 40% off so we are going to go get 2 honeycrisp apple trees and 2 semisweet cherry trees, can't wait.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Well, thank you very much 5mms. That's very sweet of you.

What is the DH candle? Does it bring me one? 

In answer to your question, I have been celebrating already with a birthday lunch, Tues. with Nephew and his spouse, a dinner last night, with sis-in-law, and dinner tonight with friends. There will be other lunches to come. I always manage to stretch out the celebration.

Another nephew gave me a ticket to a Colts game, which is a wonderful present, but the best present I could ever have asked for is that his daughter is having her baby girl today !!!!!!!!!!
How wonderful is that?

As you other Leos probably do, I will be celebrating for another few days. It takes time for my large family and busy friends to schedule lunches, etc. , but I don't mind  I like stretching my bd out for a couple of weeks. 

This is my 71st birthday and I didn't think I wanted to celebrate it this year, but the news of my Great-grand-niece's birth and the Colts ticket really perked me up.  Last year, 70 was a nice round number and it was kind of a fun age for a birthday, but 71 is just not pretty 

Don't others find that there are just some ages that are not particularly fun to anticipate ????? A friend of mine gave me a wonderful comment: "Always the same age inside." I'm adopting that phrase for my motto.

Thank you again for the good wishes. Maybe you didn't expect a book for a response, but the news of the baby being born today has me excited and has given me a whole new outlook on my reaching 71.  dandylion/sue
.


5mmdpns said:


> Good birthday morning to you Dandylion!!!! May you blow out all the candles on your cake except the one for your DH!! And what do you do for your birthday for celebrations??


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Dandylion and how wonderful that you can share the celebration with a new little family member


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks very much, Budasha and Polendra65, and West coast kitty.

I'm finally happy about it today, and it's so nice of you to wish me well. Thanks again, Sue


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dandylion, you have 71 years of wisdom in that there head of yours, so how wonderful it is!!!! Think of all you have experienced and now sit down and write it down! Bet you cant get 71 years into a lil ole book!! haha, you enjoy your golden age and the newest lil one in your family!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Ha Ha , That book would not sell well. Too boring and mundane, until I reached 60 or there abouts.  That's when I really started to have a good time.  Sue



5mmdpns said:


> Dandylion, you have 71 years of wisdom in that there head of yours, so how wonderful it is!!!! Think of all you have experienced and now sit down and write it down! Bet you cant get 71 years into a lil ole book!! haha, you enjoy your golden age and the newest lil one in your family!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sue, for a gal about my age ,you certainly don't look it.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Awww, thanks, jheines.

Always the same age inside. That helps, doesn't it.? Sue 
P s, And, hair color by L'Oreal or Clairol, whichever is on sale 



jheiens said:


> Sue, for a gal about my age ,you certainly don't look it.
> 
> Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Another nephew gave me a ticket to a Colts game, which is a wonderful present, but the best present I could ever have asked for is that his daughter is having her baby girl today !!!!!!!!!!
> How wonderful is that?
> 
> Don't others find that there are just some ages that are not particularly fun to anticipate ????? A friend of mine gave me a wonderful comment: "Always the same age inside." I'm adopting that phrase for my motto.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! What a wonderful gift of a new life today, too! I have a cousin who's my "birthday buddy"--she is exactly ten years older than I, and it's always fun to share with her.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thank you Sorlenna, I've very excited about her. Berkley Reece is her name. Sue



Sorlenna said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Another nephew gave me a ticket to a Colts game, which is a wonderful present, but the best present I could ever have asked for is that his daughter is having her baby girl today !!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Well, thank you very much 5mms. That's very sweet of you.
> 
> What is the DH candle? Does it bring me one?
> 
> ...


I think 80 in a couple of years is going to be difficult.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

preston said:


> ohio joy - i was not upset - nor did i take offense - i was hoping everyone would take it with a bit of humor - but you are right - a lot of men find it difficult to talk about their feelings - or talk about how things are for them - big boys don't cry - and all that - being macho. guess i never worried about being macho -but i was close to fifty before i felt comfortable talking about how i was and i still find it difficult. i think it boils down to trust - and do you trust the person you are talking with. i trust me one hundred percent - everyone else - i trust to a point but to trust completely is beyond me - i don't think i could ever allow myself to be that vulnerable - whether this is right or not i have never given it much thought.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I think it's boring to talk about one's ills. We probably all know someone who if asked a simple "How are you" will go into detail about the absolutely terrible surgery (hysterectomy), etc. I'd just as soon forget about it for a while.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy birthday dandylion! May you have many,many more!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, Settleg, I appreciate that very much!

And mjs, I like round numbers like 70 and 80, but it's the ones in between that seem to get to most people. 



settleg said:


> Happy birthday dandylion! May you have many,many more!


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Happy birthday Dandylion. I didn't realise til now that it was. It's 6 o'clock in the evening here so enjoy the day ahead of you. It's been a beautiful day here and I haven't even picked up a needle today. Will have to catch up this evening!!
and congratulations on your new GGN today also.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thank you so much, oddball, I haven't picked up a needle today either. It's almost 1:30 and I have not torn myself away from the computer. I've got to go now, and wrap the baby presents for my visit to see Berkley tomorrow. Thanks for the kind thoughts. Sue



oddball said:


> Happy birthday Dandylion. I didn't realise til now that it was. It's 6 o'clock in the evening here so enjoy the day ahead of you. It's been a beautiful day here and I haven't even picked up a needle today. Will have to catch up this evening!!
> and congratulations on your new GGN today also.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dandylion. I am 69 this year and I too don't feel like it inside. I agree with your philosophy. I have tried to stay connected to this tea party but I find it difficult with all that I am doing to catch up when I was sick a few months ago. 

Poledra, how come the nurseries are closed? odd, huh? We put in apple trees, peach, apricot, and plum trees in over 2 years ago. We have a lemon, orange/grapefruit mix and key lime tree as well that are much older. I hope next year we will have some fruit. Do you have a guide how to prune all these trees down here in Texas?

I need to get back to knitting, finished 2 loads of laundry and will pack groceries in soon when they arrive and then I will start in on the Master Closet again to get the shelves cleaned up. I am making wonderful progress now. We have such heavy dust out here in the country even being close to Lake McQueeney. odd. take care kids, joe p


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birhday Dandylion- hope it is not a belated wish- I forgot to check where you live- other than knowing it is the US. And we are already Friday!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

actually i envy you joe - my mother could spot dirt ten miles away without her glasses on - i am sure she has spun in her grave several times over my housekeeping skills or nonskills depending on how you look at it. there are so many other things i would rather do besides clean house. my carpet has never looked so good since i got the roomba - now i wish they had a robot that would dust and empty the dishwasher. lol heidi complains about the dog hair - their golden/white lab sheds just from looking at him - guess i have lived with dog hair so long that i don't even notice it anymore. by the way - the roomba does an excellent job of picking up the dog and kitty hair.

just finished watching the women's open water swim - over two hours of swimming. ugh.

overcast today - cool - the children are finishing packing up - are going camping until monday. the dogs are kenneled so i wil be totally by myself. hope they have good weather.

sam



Joe P said:


> Good Morning y'all, from Texas. I am up early. Stepson found a good job with our roofer and his crew. They are busy every day and happy for the work even though it is really hot for them. We make lunch for him to take with drinks and lots of cold packs and make a full dinner at night with desserts. Keeps us busy feeding this 28 yr old man. I am glad he is here and it is an o'k situation.
> 
> Yes, I do clean a bunch but our house is like the bottom of a cage in the zoo with two large and I mean large standard poodles and a cat and a chihauhau. I vacuumed, dust everyday and sweep and mop baths and kitchen every day to keep up with the Texas dust. I have lots of things to do and I am happy to be home to do it. I think I was raised in an immaculate clean home all my life with my parents and my grandparents so I am use to it. When I worked full time I had a housekeeper that I paid very well and she went through the house from top to bottom every Saturday and I went right along with her to do the extras. She and I worked well together.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

hope you enjoy your weekend, Sam! I am going to look out for these Roomba sweepers- sounds like just what would suit us! I guess one day there may be some electrostatic system of removing dust, wouldn't that be wonderful! Back to hospital in an hour or so to have the monitor removed. Don't think my heart has been playing up while I have been wearing it [typical]. Time for a morning cuppa, and something to eat! Happy Day!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Good grief - "ignore" a thread for a day & miss all kinds of stuff in here.

Work sped up a little so I couldn't pop in here as often. I spent last night cleaning up & hanging up the recycled wool. Now it's drying. I'm hoping it turns out useable. 

It rained around here yesterday so it didn't get to over 95 which was a lovely break from the 100 degree-plus days we've been having.

I have to go back to work. I have lots of stuff to get caught up on.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i will be reaching that birthday in another month dandylion - i would just as soon forget it - seventy was fine - but i am with you - seventy one is not a pretty number. and the funny thing is my mind does not think 71 years old - it still thinks it is 21 years old. lol

hope you have great celebrations of your birthday for at least a month.

sam



dandylion said:


> Well, thank you very much 5mms. That's very sweet of you.
> 
> What is the DH candle? Does it bring me one?
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

if i reach 80 i am going to be really excited to have made it that far. lol

sam



mjs said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Well, thank you very much 5mms. That's very sweet of you.
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Well, thank you very much 5mms. That's very sweet of you.
> 
> What is the DH candle? Does it bring me one?
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday, Sue. It sounds like this is a special one indeed, with the new little one joining the family to share your day. I like your friend's, and now your, motto. I feel the same way too but hadn't ever heard it expressed so succinctly before. Don't worry about the number of years, just enjoy all the special moments each one brings you. Have a great day!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thank you Joe, and I'm glad you are staying young inside, too  and KatyNora, I, too liked the message so short and sweet. Thank you for your kind words. 

Thanks to you, also, myfanwy. It is about two in the afternoon, on Thursday in Indiana, but it doesn't really matter. Once my birthday celebrations start, they usually last almost the whole month  

I don't mean to monopolize the thread today, but you are all so sweet to wish me happy birthday that I want to thank each of you for your kindness. Sue


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

at least here in the states there is a system that can be attached to your furnace (if you have forced air heat) that circulates the air in the house once or twice an hour and cleans the air - you can sometimes hear the electrostatic "ping" when it gets a piece of dust. the also use a hepa filtering system along with it. i think it would be great to have. think of the dusting it would cut down. lol

sam



myfanwy said:


> hope you enjoy your weekend, Sam! I am going to look out for these Roomba sweepers- sounds like just what would suit us! I guess one day there may be some electrostatic system of removing dust, wouldn't that be wonderful! Back to hospital in an hour or so to have the monitor removed. Don't think my heart has been playing up while I have been wearing it [typical]. Time for a morning cuppa, and something to eat! Happy Day!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sam, thank you so much. I had no idea we were the same age. I thought you were only mid sixties. Welcome to the club. I hope that something happens on your birthday to make it as happy as mine. 

I really was almost depressed about the ugliness of leaving 70 for 71. I was saying I'd just be glad that I lived for another year, but that was before my wonderful news came and all of the sweet attention has come from my family and my pseudo family here on T P. 
It is truly a blessing that I found and joined this forum. Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sue, we are virtual family not pseudo!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I just happened across this post. Is this a private party? Can I join in? 

Anita


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

aknitter said:


> I just happened across this post. Is this a private party? Can I join in?
> 
> Anita


please do join in! all comers are welcome!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday dandylion/Sue! Happy Birthday to any others that are celebrating today also.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Awwwwww, sweet, Myfanwy.

Thank you Sandy 
and Welcome Aknitter. 
This is definitely a thread for everyone who wants to join in. dandylion/sue



myfanwy said:


> Sue, we are virtual family not pseudo!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Daralene! yes I am hooked up at the moment, to the little box, recording those irregular heartbeats, that they have been worrying about.
> I was explaining to the dementia support nurse how I have a support network on the internet- and how this helps so much. Jocelyn was giving me a pep talk about remembering to look after myself- I had hoped to take a course at the university, but that is prooving impracticable- the government has cut a lot of funding.
> My own magnolia is very small, and has yet to bloom- it is one of the stellata variety- but a lot of the so-called tulip trees are flowering.


I never knew how serious an irregular heartbeat was until my mother had problems that it caused because she didn't take care of it. You are so wise to get in there and have it looked into. They can regulate it and you can live a long, healthy life. At least you are taking care of yourself and getting this done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
As to not being able to take the course you wanted. :thumbdown: That would have been fun and a social outlet for you, but I guess we have to deal with what is. I wonder if they would allow you to audit a course that you find interesting and would be fulfilling for you? No credit but enriching.
How wonderful that you have a dementia support nurse. So wise on your part to seek these things out. You get an A+ from me, but I know you were always an A+ student from when we have talked.
The magnolias in the south are so big and glorious with enormous blossoms. Mine gets big blossoms for here. I will have to post a photo when it blooms and you can post a photo when your NZ ones are in bloom ;-) 
I spent the day at the dentist. Cost almost $1000 and the insurance paid $15. It wasn't to look pretty but work that had to be done. It's a good thing I didn't know this ahead or I wouldn't have signed up for two courses at a Fiber Festival I am going to go to. Pretty excited about that! Glad I already paid and am committed now.
My goodness, you are already Friday!!
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dandylion......Happy Birthday sweet Dandylion.
Wishing you all the best. Remember, we are just getting Better! Have a wonderful one. I'll life my glass in a toast to you tonight :thumbup:

"Always the same age inside." I love that. I hope I remember that too. Funny how one can see their reflection in a window (me for instance) and wonder how their mother got there or who that old lady is when we feel so young!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> aknitter said:
> 
> 
> > I just happened across this post. Is this a private party? Can I join in?
> ...


Welcome :thumbup: Drop by whenever you can.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Sue, we are virtual family not pseudo!


LOL I'm just glad she didn't say psycho :XD:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> Good grief - "ignore" a thread for a day & miss all kinds of stuff in here.
> 
> Work sped up a little so I couldn't pop in here as often. I spent last night cleaning up & hanging up the recycled wool. Now it's drying. I'm hoping it turns out useable.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photo. What a nifty set-up you have!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, I also watched the swimming and it wore me out just thinking about swimming for 2 hours! Now I am watching the US/Japan footie. It is really good and at the moment low scoring. I think it is a grudge match wince Japan won the World Cup over the US.

I used to say, "You are only as old as you feel," but now my body is not feeling as young as it used to, so I changed to, "You are only as old as you think." I really don't think as an older person. I guess having a younger DD does help. She is only 26.

I guess I missed the beet chip recipe that Sam mentioned. Not a great fan of beets, but might like the chips. I love sweet potato chips/fries.

Happy Birthday, dandylion. Great saying from you that I will be adding. I really have never had a problem with birthdays, but my DS does. It really seems like it would be the other way around because of our different personalities. She is 4 years older.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Sue, we are virtual family not pseudo!
> ...


Daralene, you are so funny ---- and that's all I'm going to say about that! 

And -- Thanks for the b d wishes. and the toast. I will remember that when I get home tonight. I'll have one with you, -- sort of  
Sue


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Ha Ha , That book would not sell well. Too boring and mundane, until I reached 60 or there abouts.  That's when I really started to have a good time.  Sue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But think of setting it up as poetry! I even have a title for you! The Prose & Poetry of Poledra!! haha, then you can submit it to the geneology society of golden ages!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

aknitter said:


> I just happened across this post. Is this a private party? Can I join in?
> 
> Anita


Anita, its not a private party at all, only some folks who love to talk and share of themselves and their recipes for anything. We love bragging too about stuff going on in our lives. Do join in and welcome!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, I had a central air hooked up to my forced air furnace and ran the furnace fan 24/7. I used the hepa filters in the furnace and I would have to change them once every two months. But that was one house where my breathing was good inside and I never did do any dusting cause there was no dust to settle on the knickknacks. Of course the outside air was smog all year long so that was difficult. One of the reasons I moved from there.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

daralene said:


> Thanks for the photo. What a nifty set-up you have!


Thank you. It's not fancy - just the skeins over a shower rod in the bathroom.

I tend to be practical & use what I have at hand.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Pammie, thanks for the good wishes. 
I finally got to see the latest equestrian event, and the horses were so tired I felt sorry for them. 
You mentioned that you would miss the olympics when they were over, and so will I. 
Good that you have such a good attitude about your age. Hope it lasts a long time. Sue


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Sue, we are virtual family not pseudo!


 :thumbup: How soon until you know your test results? You know we are all worrying about you (that's a good thing). 

I keep thinking of all I'm going to miss while away next week--I will have to do my best to check in! I don't have a laptop (maybe next year), but I'll be here if I can (we leave tomorrow morning). Oh, and of course, I have to pack my knitting!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Have a safe trip and we'll be anxious to hear every tidbit of your days while you're gone from us. We'll miss you terribly. Ohio Joy


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Ha Ha , That book would not sell well. Too boring and mundane, until I reached 60 or there abouts.  That's when I really started to have a good time.  Sue
> ...


Huh???? My age may be showing! Sue


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

aknitter said:


> I just happened across this post. Is this a private party? Can I join in?
> 
> Anita


 :-D girl you just jump in here, we don't stand to much on formalities, if this is your first time, hang onto your hair, your gonna love it. lots of new nice & interesting folks and always some good topics to ponder on and always always state your opinion. WARNING: its addictive though :wink: 
Sue, happy happy bday. and i love the name Berkley Reece, 
i am like you, not gonna see gray hair here, till they quit making my colors :? i mentioned once some yrs ago, about just going gray, and my youngest sister said NO, thats what ages you when you have always colored your hair, so i thought about it and goodness knows i don't want to look older :!: so whatever floats your boat.
sam a friend of mine bought and had one of those air cleaners installed in his home, he finally took it out, it stayed on the fritz most of the time and he couldn't stand the little noises it made. so don't know. i know i would love to have one of the rumbas though, does it make its way into other rooms or just bump around in one all day? :roll: duh, guess you could pick the thing up and take it to another room, had a brain fart
tonight i am fixing some meatloaf patties, and doing them on the george forman grill, still not using oven, and fixing a acorn squash, steamed i think. later


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> aknitter said:
> 
> 
> > I just happened across this post. Is this a private party? Can I join in?
> ...


Well said!! :thumbup: :thumbup: And welcome, Anita!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Happy Happy Birthday Sue. Enjoy all the celebrations. Congratualtions on the new Great Grand niece. That is special, right on your birthday.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

preston said:


> actually i envy you joe - my mother could spot dirt ten miles away without her glasses on - i am sure she has spun in her grave several times over my housekeeping skills or nonskills depending on how you look at it. there are so many other things i would rather do besides clean house. my carpet has never looked so good since i got the roomba - now i wish they had a robot that would dust and empty the dishwasher. lol heidi complains about the dog hair - their golden/white lab sheds just from looking at him - guess i have lived with dog hair so long that i don't even notice it anymore. by the way - the roomba does an excellent job of picking up the dog and kitty hair.
> 
> just finished watching the women's open water swim - over two hours of swimming. ugh.
> 
> ...


That Rumba sounds neat. That might be a perfect gift for my DD and SIL. She is in a wheelchair with multiple sclrosis and they have two cats. They both don't seem to notice the cat hair all over, but I do. Exactly how do they work? Do they work if there are things on the floor? My SIL thinks the floor is where you put most everything. I worry when my DD leans over to pick things up that she will fall out of her chair. She would not be able to get back into the chair.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Sam, does the Rumba cost 1200 dollars or 2500 dollars as I saw one at Costco a week or so ago that was round and wondered if that is what you have? joe p


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Sue, we are virtual family not pseudo!
> ...


The results will go to the Cardiology Registrar, and then to my GP, I think- depends on how serious the condition turns out to be! 
Don't know where I would be with out the laptop- I carted it all over Germany, Scotland and England with me last year- mainly because I wanted to be able to keep up todate with my photos!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Sam, does the Rumba cost 1200 dollars or 2500 dollars as I saw one at Costco a week or so ago that was round and wondered if that is what you have? joe p


Joe here is the roomba on amazon.ca. Just so you can see what the thing is like. You would have amazon.com as you are in the USA. http://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=pd_sl_9j9uqyyblw_b?ie=UTF8&keywords=roomba+vacuum&tag=googcana-20&index=aps&hvadid=15611776782&hvpos=1t2&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=792430180432559325&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

dandylion said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Laughing.....yes, best left alone, but I just couldn't help it. The devil made me do it ;-) 
Yes, we'll have our virtual wine together in the words of Myfanwy.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > actually i envy you joe - my mother could spot dirt ten miles away without her glasses on - i am sure she has spun in her grave several times over my housekeeping skills or nonskills depending on how you look at it. there are so many other things i would rather do besides clean house. my carpet has never looked so good since i got the roomba - now i wish they had a robot that would dust and empty the dishwasher. lol heidi complains about the dog hair - their golden/white lab sheds just from looking at him - guess i have lived with dog hair so long that i don't even notice it anymore. by the way - the roomba does an excellent job of picking up the dog and kitty hair.
> ...


Sam, that makes me so happy that you are pleased with it:!: I love mine but I always breathe deeply and hold it when someone buys something on my word. Everyone is so different. That makes my day, and now I can let my breath out. ;-)


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, does the Rumba cost 1200 dollars or 2500 dollars as I saw one at Costco a week or so ago that was round and wondered if that is what you have? joe p
> ...


Joe, hadn't heard from you for so long and was thinking today, as I was working around the house, that we hadn't heard from you. Glad all is ok. Sure wish you lived near me. I would hire you. You sound like a fantastic house keeper but then, it doesn't sound like you have any spare time. You must be very proud of your home and all the work you do to keep it so nice. Glad to know you are well :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Oh no, the Roomba's aren't anywhere near that price. You might get a robot to serve you coffee in bed, make up the room after and do the dishes for that price. Hey, I'm going to start saving, that sounds good.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


____________________________________

We will miss you Sorlenna. Maybe we can PM you if anything major happens.

Myfanwy, it must be so hard waiting. I know it is hard for us waiting to find out. Just know there is so much they can do now...like this recording of the heart you are doing. They got my mother's heart regulated and my uncle's heart too so this encourages me to know you will be fine.
Hope you had a good day.
:thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Have a safe trip Sorlenna. I hope you have a wonderful time. I would love to get away for a while, just leave the stress behind! My DD is finally doing what she should have done last April. And of course it appears to be too late. There was a K job posted today, but it had already been filled. It is so hard not saying "I told you so!" I know that would do no good, so I vent on here and with my DS!

I'm seriously thinking about the Roomba. I am so not a housekeeper! I'm glad to hear that you are enjoying yours, Sam. Joe, I wish you could send some of your cleaning desires to me. I really need it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


the worst bit is waiting for the initial consultation- once you have that they seem to work quite quickly. when I had the bit of bone floating in my shoulder [well it is actually still there] the doctor had me back within a week- that is why I was a bit worried it might be a tumour- but that was a false alarm! We just had a very nice raw fish- a Samoan speciality- I am trying to encourage Fale to contribute as much as possible- if I take over completely, I see that as counter-productive. But the word Korsakov has now come up- I am not sure how I react to that, because I think part of the problem when we saw the geriatric specialist was that we had a woman interpreting, and I think Fale would respond better with another man helping him.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Korsakoff syndrome I thought about sending the wikipedia link, but thought you might prefer not to see it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear mjs!
I had a very dear friend whose last ten years were blighted by the illness [admittedly self induced] but I can't say that the prospect is an awful lot better than Alzheimers.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Dear mjs!
> I had a very dear friend whose last ten years were blighted by the illness [admittedly self induced] but I can't say that the prospect is an awful lot better than Alzheimers.


I am deeply sorry for you and for Fale. While there is no known cause of Alzheimers, the Korsakoff syndrome is related to chronic alcohol abuse. Both deal with neurological disorders of the brain and memory loss is a factor to reckon with in both conditions. We are all here for you and you can certainly talk to us all. When it comes time to get help in your home to manage things, God will send someone to you. Love you very much girlfriend! I hope that the docs are able to do something with your heart tests and hopefully it is all good news you will tell us!!


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

I'd love to have a Roomba, but the English Bulldog we take care of for our son would try to eat it all the time and probably kill it within an hour after it gets started (let's make that within 10 minutes after it starts). 

He tries to eat anything that makes noise of any kind. He even likes to eat the broom, floor duster (we mostly have hardwood floors) and mops. Makes me wonder why he's that way. 

I'm thinking the girlfriend (twit) that Henry had when he first got off the road after traveling with Les Miserables, would go after him with a broom or something. Don't know. I do know that he had her take care of Bosley for a couple weeks while he was out of town, and she threatened to take Bosley to the pound. That ended that relationship fast (didn't break my heart). 

Maybe something happened to him as a puppy. He had a broken foot when Henry got him, and had to have surgery. Poor little guy. 

Well, he's not little now. He's about 65 lbs, and thinks he's starving all the time. You wouldn't know it, because I think he's still gaining weight. He's a great dog though and a real lover. I wouldn't mind taking care of him, if he would just stop shedding a puppy or two each day and stop slobbering all over the place. I can't keep up with him, and I think my DH (Steve) has stopped doing the floors because of Bosley, and Steve loves that dog more than anyone.

Sorry, I went off on a tangent there, didn't I. 

Bea


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

BERKLEY IS HERE!! 9lbs 12oz and 22 inches long! Born at 8:22 pm

My beautiful g g grandniece and birthday buddy is finally here. She's a big girl with lots of black hair already. 
Thanks for all of the good wishes from all, y'all today!! 
Sue


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Dear mjs!
> I had a very dear friend whose last ten years were blighted by the illness [admittedly self induced] but I can't say that the prospect is an awful lot better than Alzheimers.


It sounded to me like there is the possibility of hope. So hang on to that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Dear mjs!
> ...


It is something that Samoa as a whole ought to be educated on- because there is very high consumption of their German recipe beer 'Vailima'. Fale was allowed to consume potato beer at the age of only eleven- which by my reckoning coincides with the Coronation of Elizabeth- when New Zealand still had control of foreign policy, schooling etc. His beer drinking is responsible for many of his ailments not the least the brittle bones that he is increasingly experiencing. He has a raft of problems that can be accounted for because of his fishing on the reefs with bare feet. He was known in the village as the best fisherman of the octopus- although nowadays his eyesight would fail him. 
I still think it is important that I get him to do as much as possible for himself- rather than talking myself into doing everything, for fear of him failing. One thing at least his age places him a little before the 'baby boomers', there is a lot of talk of superannuation having to be restricted to 67 years upwards, and we are being encouraged to save from the earliest possible age, but 'help agencies' are inevitably going to be more and more under pressure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dandylion said:


> BERKLEY IS HERE!! 9lbs 12oz and 22 inches long! Born at 8:22 pm
> 
> My beautiful g g grandniece and birthday buddy is finally here. She's a big girl with lots of black hair already.
> Thanks for all of the good wishes from all, y'all today!!
> Sue


many congratulations, Sue! she is quite a big baby!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Please forgive me for the huge pictures. I don't know how to do this any other way. sue



myfanwy said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > BERKLEY IS HERE!! 9lbs 12oz and 22 inches long! Born at 8:22 pm
> ...


You bet!! Here she is, just 2 hrs old and her picture with her mother just after birth. She really looks about a month old to me, but what do I know???

oooops the pictures didn't work. I'll have to regroup. sorry


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

What a cutie!

Bea


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thank you, Bea. 
Although, I appreciate how kind you all are, please don't feel obliged to comment on my beeeeeeuuutiful new ggn  I've already monopolized this forum all day long and 
although, I'm bragging, bragging, and more bragging, I really feel guilty about taking all of the thread for me, me me!!

I know you all are happy that I'm happy and wish my family well, so please let me thank all of you for a wonderful day, and let some of you take over the rest of the thread. LOVE, love, love EVERYBODY !!!!! Sue



BeaStitcher said:


> What a cutie!
> 
> Bea


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

dandylion, she is precious! And yes, she does look older than 2 hours! I know how happy you are to share your birthday with such a beautiful little girl. You can tell her mother that she looks great for just having had a baby!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, Pammie, I will pass that along to mommy!! Take care, Sue



pammie1234 said:


> dandylion, she is precious! And yes, she does look older than 2 hours! I know how happy you are to share your birthday with such a beautiful little girl. You can tell her mother that she looks great for just having had a baby!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

dandylion said:


> BERKLEY IS HERE!! 9lbs 12oz and 22 inches long! Born at 8:22 pm
> 
> My beautiful g g grandniece and birthday buddy is finally here. She's a big girl with lots of black hair already.
> Thanks for all of the good wishes from all, y'all today!!
> Sue


Congratulations, Sue, and of course congratulations to mommy and daddy too. She sounds lovely and is certainly the best possible birthday present for "Auntie"!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow! What a beautiful baby! I had to chuckle at the comment that she looks a month old--my new GD just had her month checkup and weighed 8 lb. 4 oz. Well, whatever size they are, we do love 'em dearly. When I get back from this trip, I shall begin plotting...er, planning...to get out there to see both of our dear babes. DD called tonight and says she thinks GS will be left-handed--taking after me! 

It's nice to hear I will be missed (I'm like the kid who doesn't want to go to bed--might miss somehing!). I hope everyone continues with happiness while I am away.

but I'll be back!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

the baby is so cute. I love new borns. I remember when my daughter was born 40 years ago and I literally picked the nurse up and swung her around. You are very proud and you should be. You go girl. joe p.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

in case you can't find your umbrella you might come here to get one.

sam

https://plus.google.com/photos/109581939812786002313/
album/5774600820083846737#photos/
109581939812786002313/albums/5774600820083846737/5774600819912672834


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sorry - i stretched the page.

sam


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Thank you Joe, and I'm glad you are staying young inside, too  and KatyNora, I, too liked the message so short and sweet. Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> Thanks to you, also, myfanwy. It is about two in the afternoon, on Thursday in Indiana, but it doesn't really matter. Once my birthday celebrations start, they usually last almost the whole month
> 
> I don't mean to monopolize the thread today, but you are all so sweet to wish me happy birthday that I want to thank each of you for your kindness. Sue


I haven't gotten to the end of the thread yet, but don't want to be any later wishing you a Happy Birthday, our sweet Sue!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Please forgive me for the huge pictures. I don't know how to do this any other way. sue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, they are both gorgeous! What a happy mommy and beautiful baby! God bless you all!!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

gottastch - hope you will have a picture to share when you finish you coverlet.


gottastch said:


> Happy Thursday to everyone! I am getting ready to make some soup (don't know what kind yet) for a dear friend who fell on Tuesday and broke her wrist in two places. She is having surgery today to fix it. I thought I could help out and make dinner for her and her husband. I'm getting ready to make some bread...might even get fancy and try to braid it, gather the ingredients for soup (I'm thinking maybe a Tuscan soup) and maybe even make some O'Henry Bars too
> 
> I'm working right along on the Curlicue Coverlet pattern I purchased from Patternfish.com. I'm on section 9 of 15 (after having to rip...not just frog...a few sections after I somehow managed to drop a few wrapped stitches...grrrrrrrrr. I think I'm on the right track now again and am watching more closely...not a good project to take to a baseball game!
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

aknitter - welcome to the tea party - we are so glad you decided to stop for a cuppa. please be advised - this is not a private party - we love new people and hope they become a part of this world wide group of knitters (and eaters) - please come often and stay as long as you like - we always have room at the table for another one. welcome.

sam



aknitter said:


> I just happened across this post. Is this a private party? Can I join in?
> 
> Anita


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

southern gal - it would bounce from room to room (i only have two rooms) but i tend to do one room at a time. with the roomba you get these little towers that shoot a beam across areas where you do not want the roomba to go - i sit one of those in the doorway so it stays in just one room. i love this thing.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> aknitter said:
> 
> 
> > I just happened across this post. Is this a private party? Can I join in?
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

you should have everything picked up - it will try to pick it up if you don't. i mean - a pile of books - it will bounce off those - may move them a little though - it just works better if the floor is clean. it does a great job on my dog hair and cat hair. i love my roomba.

daralene - don't you have one too?

sam



jmai5421 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > actually i envy you joe - my mother could spot dirt ten miles away without her glasses on - i am sure she has spun in her grave several times over my housekeeping skills or nonskills depending on how you look at it. there are so many other things i would rather do besides clean house. my carpet has never looked so good since i got the roomba - now i wish they had a robot that would dust and empty the dishwasher. lol heidi complains about the dog hair - their golden/white lab sheds just from looking at him - guess i have lived with dog hair so long that i don't even notice it anymore. by the way - the roomba does an excellent job of picking up the dog and kitty hair.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i would have liked to have seen that one - wonder if it dusts also. lol not even close to $1200 dollars.

sam



Joe P said:


> Sam, does the Rumba cost 1200 dollars or 2500 dollars as I saw one at Costco a week or so ago that was round and wondered if that is what you have? joe p


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Just to let everyone know I will be out of the loop for a little while as I'm having eye surgery on both eyes tomorrow. So everyone enjoy the weekend and I can't wait to catch up. Happy knitting! Hope I can see soon as I have a onesey for a new baby to finish.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

the one picture shows it coming up to it's charger - it looks like a spaceship coming up to dock with the mother ship. my black kitten will tolerate it only so much - then she bats at it and finally stalks off in disgust and jumps up on the bed and goes to sleep. lol

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, does the Rumba cost 1200 dollars or 2500 dollars as I saw one at Costco a week or so ago that was round and wondered if that is what you have? joe p
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

oh beastitcher - i am so jealous - english bulldogs are my all time favorite dog - i had one while i was growing up - she was a real sweetheart - i still miss her.

sam



BeaStitcher said:


> I'd love to have a Roomba, but the English Bulldog we take care of for our son would try to eat it all the time and probably kill it within an hour after it gets started (let's make that within 10 minutes after it starts).
> 
> He tries to eat anything that makes noise of any kind. He even likes to eat the broom, floor duster (we mostly have hardwood floors) and mops. Makes me wonder why he's that way.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

yeah dandylion - she is a big girl - lucky you to have a birthday buddy - enjoy.

sam



dandylion said:


> BERKLEY IS HERE!! 9lbs 12oz and 22 inches long! Born at 8:22 pm
> 
> My beautiful g g grandniece and birthday buddy is finally here. She's a big girl with lots of black hair already.
> Thanks for all of the good wishes from all, y'all today!!
> Sue


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

dandylion - the tea party does not recognize the word "monopolize" - you have every right to be bragging - and we are so happy for you. just wait until the pups are born - talk about monopolize. lol i think she is about half grown though - my baby grandson who is not almost five was that weight when he was borh - no hair however.

sam



dandylion said:


> Thank you, Bea.
> Although, I appreciate how kind you all are, please don't feel obliged to comment on my beeeeeeuuutiful new ggn  I've already monopolized this forum all day long and
> although, I'm bragging, bragging, and more bragging, I really feel guilty about taking all of the thread for me, me me!!
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sorlenna - you are going to be missed muchly - so check in at any possible moment you can - and have a great and safe trip.
we will be counting the days until you are home.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Wow! What a beautiful baby! I had to chuckle at the comment that she looks a month old--my new GD just had her month checkup and weighed 8 lb. 4 oz. Well, whatever size they are, we do love 'em dearly. When I get back from this trip, I shall begin plotting...er, planning...to get out there to see both of our dear babes. DD called tonight and says she thinks GS will be left-handed--taking after me!
> 
> It's nice to hear I will be missed (I'm like the kid who doesn't want to go to bed--might miss somehing!). I hope everyone continues with happiness while I am away.
> 
> but I'll be back!


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Bea - You said your son was in Les Miserables, what part did he play. I Love that musical. My favorite was the 10th anniversary special on TV I cried through the whole thing. I love Musical's, operas etc. My very favorite was and is The Phantom of the Opera. We were privileged to see it in LA and again in New York and again another place, forgot.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Welcome to this beautiful world Berkley!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

dandylion, please feel free to give us all the info you can about the new baby! We never get tired of hearing about babies. I plan on doing the same when I have a grandchild! It will be several years as my DD isn't married. I wonder if the TP will still be going on? I hope so!

Good luck on the eye surgery,orcagrandma. We will miss you. Phantom is my favorite as well!


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Dandylion, a belated happy birthday, and welcome to the world, Berkley. Orcagrandma, I hope your eye surgery goes smoothly and that the result is clearer vision for you. It's just after 3 p.m. on Friday in Adelaide: have been pushing my trolley around the supermarket doing my weekly grocery shopping: hope I won't have to go again until next Friday. Spent yesterday with three other KPers from Adelaide - Darowil, 'Ole Biddy (she's younger than me!) and Ermai - a pleasant day chatting, knitting and crocheting over coffee/tea and cake. My idea of a fun day.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, Sue, she's darling and her mom is beautiful too!! Best wishes to both.

Orcagrandma--hoping for a very succesful result from your surgeries.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Happy Birthday Dandylion. I am 69 this year and I too don't feel like it inside. I agree with your philosophy. I have tried to stay connected to this tea party but I find it difficult with all that I am doing to catch up when I was sick a few months ago.
> 
> Poledra, how come the nurseries are closed? odd, huh? We put in apple trees, peach, apricot, and plum trees in over 2 years ago. We have a lemon, orange/grapefruit mix and key lime tree as well that are much older. I hope next year we will have some fruit. Do you have a guide how to prune all these trees down here in Texas?
> 
> I need to get back to knitting, finished 2 loads of laundry and will pack groceries in soon when they arrive and then I will start in on the Master Closet again to get the shelves cleaned up. I am making wonderful progress now. We have such heavy dust out here in the country even being close to Lake McQueeney. odd. take care kids, joe p


Basically farming/ranch country so when it gets hot they stop planting most things. Unless you get to the nurseries early you can't even get house plants. oh well, yes it is odd. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sue, she sure is beautiful and so bright-eyed. Congratulations to all.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations dandylion she's a big girl!


dandylion said:


> BERKLEY IS HERE!! 9lbs 12oz and 22 inches long! Born at 8:22 pm
> 
> My beautiful g g grandniece and birthday buddy is finally here. She's a big girl with lots of black hair already.
> Thanks for all of the good wishes from all, y'all today!!
> Sue


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Congratulations Sue. I am so happy for you. It is neat that you will both share the same birthdays. What fun celebrations.
Just saw tje [ictures. She is beautiful. Looks like Mom is doing great if that is only two hours after delivery, Wow!
enjoy your beautiful ggrand niece.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Orgagrandma (I hope I spelled that correct) good luck on the eye surgery my prayers are with you. 

Poledra, I sure miss you being around here even though we never met personally. Did you ever go to that knit in at Northstar Mall in June before you moved?

I quit the knitting group and I feel bad but going out at night at 6 p.m. is not what I like doing. If there was one during the day I would probably go, I think. Do y'all think I am getting too recluse? I guess all the years with teaching a full job and then 3 part time jobs for many, many years I feel priviledged to be home and putter. I only have my piano, my writing, my watercolors, my knitting, my sewing and my crocheting for hobbies here in the little 1000 sq. ft. cottage close to the lake. I have had lots of training in those hand things from my Grandmother and my master's classes in costuming and drama at Catholic U. in D.c. I am so fortunate to have the leisure to do them all. I will try to keep up better with the new party tonight. y'all have a great day. 

mcfany (sp.) were you the one who gave me the site for the roomba, I looked it up and they are only 300 to 600 dollars which is doable, right? thanks. If I goofed I am sorry for the source. joe p


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow! What a beautiful baby! I had to chuckle at the comment that she looks a month old--my new GD just had her month checkup and weighed 8 lb. 4 oz. Well, whatever size they are, we do love 'em dearly. When I get back from this trip, I shall begin plotting...er, planning...to get out there to see both of our dear babes. DD called tonight and says she thinks GS will be left-handed--taking after me!
> 
> It's nice to hear I will be missed (I'm like the kid who doesn't want to go to bed--might miss somehing!). I hope everyone continues with happiness while I am away.
> 
> but I'll be back!


I didn't know you were left handed. Do you knit that way? I am a lefty and I knit that way. My sister was a lefty but after me my Mother made sure to teach her right handed.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Joe, sometimes I think I am too much of a recluse as well. I don't mind staying home, I rarely get lonesome, and I enjoy doing my own thing! I guess KP is also providing social interaction, and I can do it in my pajamas!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

preston said:


> gottastch - hope you will have a picture to share when you finish you coverlet.
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> ...


I hope to share something soon but ended up ripping again (and saying some naughty words under my breath too yet - ha) last night. I saw the problem before I got very far so at least that is a good thing! I will have to get more yarn, however. I did think I had enough (extra) but will definitely be needing more. Such as my life goes...it's always something


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Thank you, Bea.
> Although, I appreciate how kind you all are, please don't feel obliged to comment on my beeeeeeuuutiful new ggn  I've already monopolized this forum all day long and
> although, I'm bragging, bragging, and more bragging, I really feel guilty about taking all of the thread for me, me me!!
> 
> ...


Everyone gets their turn in the limelight if they are lucky and you are double lucky with the "lil" Berkley there! Next we need a photo of you and her with Berkley wearing a little something pretty you knit up for her!!! Enjoy yourself, this is a fine moment in time and one you shared with us! Thank you for that! We are honoured and proud too!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Orgagrandma (I hope I spelled that correct) good luck on the eye surgery my prayers are with you.
> 
> Poledra, I sure miss you being around here even though we never met personally. Did you ever go to that knit in at Northstar Mall in June before you moved?
> 
> ...


That was me Joe who gave you the site. That is the Canadian pricing so your US pricing should not be quite as much. I would love to have a roomba too only the mini schnauzer would have words with it when it tried to pick up all her stuffed toys!!! haha, I even have to vaccume when she is outside or in her pen! She gets quite vocal about this "alien" who is taking over her living room and clean up the floor! haha, entertainment in my own house, who knew?? *sigh* no wonder I am such a homebody. I love my house such as it is! ;-)


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Sam - Bosley is a beautiful English Bulldog. He's brindle in coloring and has very classic features. He just needs to lose about 6 or 7 lbs per vet orders, due to the fact we recently discovered he has hip displasia. They are great and loving pets. He always wants to be with family. He truly recognizes family, and everyone else has to be a friend. He especially loves kids. He really likes Michelle, our mail lady ... she brings him dog biscuits. He loves Tashi, our little Shih Tzu, even though she's the boss. He puts up with her orneriness, and has never hurt her. He's definitely not mean in any way. He's a love, and even though I complain about his messiness, he's got my heart too. 

Whenever we take him with us (like to Farmers' Market or just a walk), he is well received and people are constantly stopping us to admire him and pet him. Tashi is completely ignored, which doesn't bother her one bit. 

Orcagrandma & Pammie - Henry is usually not in a show, unless you know when and where to look. In Phantom he goes on stage when the chandelier falls. He's dressed all in black, and if you look carefully, you will see him walk off stage to the right. He also catches the boyfriend when he jumps (or falls?) from the stairway, but you probably wouldn't be able to see him in that scene either. In Les Miserables, he's one of the crowd (in costume) so he can be ready to move props out of the way. 

Henry is a rigger/stagehand, usually working as head carpenter, but he also manages ropes and pullies for flying actors, especially when he worked for Disney on Ice productions. He has not worked for Disney on Ice for several years. When with them, he worked on Beauty and the Beast, a Disney variety show (can't remember the name of it) and another one or two I can't remember. 

The other shows he has worked that I remember are Phantom, Les Miserables, On Golden Pond, currently working with Million Dollar Quartet and several others I can't even remember at this time. (See the "I can't remember" thread running through here?)

When home in Boise, he works a lot of the musicals on tour, such as Willy Nelson, Barbara Streisand, several rock bands, magicians, and I can't think of what or who else.

In fact, he has worked so many shows and local events, that he has collected hundreds of black t-shirts. He gathered all of them together and asked me to make a quilt out of them, which I am still working on. It'll be a lot different than others you may have seen. Even though this a knitting and crochet forum, I will try to remember to post a picture when it's done. 

Bea


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Dear mjs!
> I had a very dear friend whose last ten years were blighted by the illness [admittedly self induced] but I can't say that the prospect is an awful lot better than Alzheimers.


So sorry to hear this. Prayers for both of you to help you through this long and difficult time. :thumbup: :thumbup: We will be here for support but hope you have some support where you are too.
Hugs


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

BeaStitcher said:


> Sam - Bosley is a beautiful English Bulldog. He's brindle in coloring and has very classic features. He just needs to lose about 6 or 7 lbs per vet orders, due to the fact we recently discovered he has hip displasia. They are great and loving pets. He always wants to be with family. He truly recognizes family, and everyone else has to be a friend. He especially loves kids. He really likes Michelle, our mail lady ... she brings him dog biscuits. He loves Tashi, our little Shih Tzu, even though she's the boss. He puts up with her orneriness, and has never hurt her. He's definitely not mean in any way. He's a love, and even though I complain about his messiness, he's got my heart too.
> 
> Whenever we take him with us (like to Farmers' Market or just a walk), he is well received and people are constantly stopping us to admire him and pet him. Tashi is completely ignored, which doesn't bother her one bit.
> 
> ...


Oh, I love this dog :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch - hope you will have a picture to share when you finish you coverlet.
> ...


We'll be patient. Sorry for the frustration you are going through. Hope it is all worth it at the end ;-)


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

orcagrandma said:


> Just to let everyone know I will be out of the loop for a little while as I'm having eye surgery on both eyes tomorrow. So everyone enjoy the weekend and I can't wait to catch up. Happy knitting! Hope I can see soon as I have a onesey for a new baby to finish.


Wishing you a successful surgery :thumbup: And recovery :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

dandylion said:


> Please forgive me for the huge pictures. I don't know how to do this any other way. sue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous baby and mother. I think the baby looks like you!! Those little faces open up like a rosebud, so I know the looks change, but I see you in there for sure. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> the worst bit is waiting for the initial consultation- once you have that they seem to work quite quickly. when I had the bit of bone floating in my shoulder [well it is actually still there] the doctor had me back within a week- that is why I was a bit worried it might be a tumour- but that was a false alarm! We just had a very nice raw fish- a Samoan speciality- I am trying to encourage Fale to contribute as much as possible- if I take over completely, I see that as counter-productive. But the word Korsakov has now come up- I am not sure how I react to that, because I think part of the problem when we saw the geriatric specialist was that we had a woman interpreting, and I think Fale would respond better with another man helping him.


So glad that wasn't a tumor. Now that must've been a scary waiting time for sure. How nice that Fale is still doing things with your encouragement!! Hope you can get a man to help since he responds better to that :thumbup: Read where you said he was the best fisherman and ruined his feet. How proud he must have been and very skilled to. Such a shame that the culture was drinking and he was susceptible to alcoholism. Happens with so many. Thinking of you with love.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Just want to let you know they will be able to transport Jared to Ohio now so he can be close to home, or maybe even at home. He needs a lot of recovery, but is out of danger now. Thank you everyone :thumbup: :thumbup: so very much. :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

daralene said:


> Just want to let you know they will be able to transport Jared to Ohio now so he can be close to home, or maybe even at home. He needs a lot of recovery, but is out of danger now. Thank you everyone :thumbup: :thumbup: so very much. :thumbup:


Wonderful news!!!!

Closer to, or at home can't be a bad thing, right?

Hugs, Joy


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

BeaStitcher said:


> Sam - Bosley is a beautiful English Bulldog. He's brindle in coloring and has very classic features. He just needs to lose about 6 or 7 lbs per vet orders, due to the fact we recently discovered he has hip displasia. They are great and loving pets. He always wants to be with family. He truly recognizes family, and everyone else has to be a friend. He especially loves kids. He really likes Michelle, our mail lady ... she brings him dog biscuits. He loves Tashi, our little Shih Tzu, even though she's the boss. He puts up with her orneriness, and has never hurt her. He's definitely not mean in any way. He's a love, and even though I complain about his messiness, he's got my heart too.
> 
> Whenever we take him with us (like to Farmers' Market or just a walk), he is well received and people are constantly stopping us to admire him and pet him. Tashi is completely ignored, which doesn't bother her one bit.
> 
> ...


What did he do in On Golden Pond? We watch that every year when we first come to the cabin. I love it. We have lots of vocal loons just like the movie. We also have a very, very vocal eagle in his nest behind us. The parents usually sit in the tree in our neighbors yarn looking out over the lake . The seem to be able to tune out their child. However I CAN'T.
I love Bosley's picture. Love the name, I think that it fits.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh, you must mean the double chin!!! How come hers looks so cute and mine doesn't?  Thank you so much, daralene. You are a peach!!

I have to go back and read all of the responses so I can properly thank all y'all. I promise to get to it, and 5mms, I have been knitting and crocheting up a storm for her and will try to get some pictures. I really can't wait to see her in the little piggy hat and tush cover. I may have to make them larger, though  Hope not.  
Gotta go, and make arrangements to go see her. Sue



daralene said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Please forgive me for the huge pictures. I don't know how to do this any other way. sue
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Good morning, all - well, it's still technically morning here and I slept in later than usual due to finishing a book last night. Do you get that way when you reach the last 50 pages or so, and just feel you must read through to the end?

Love the pictures of Berkley; she's adorable. Bosley's adorable too, but, let's face it, Berkley's cuter! 

Feeling good today because today is my kid sister's 60th birthday. :lol: Six months ago, we weren't sure we'd be able to celebrate this day. The cancer she had beaten a few years ago came back this spring, stronger than before, and we were all pretty scared. But she's in remission again, thanks to an awesome medical team, and there's every reason to believe she'll be with us for lots more birthdays!! So if you feel inclined this evening, please join me in raising your glass/cup/tankard/whatever and wishing a very happy birthday to Jane. Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Dear mjs!
> ...


I have a phone number to ring on Monday for another part of the support network- I am very unwilling to have Fale in respite care even for a week or so- I don't think he would respond very well- he is a bit resistent to the idea of being with those who are more ill than he is- at least when someone tried to say he should get work with the mentally diasabled- he was quite scathing about the level of conversation. So as long as possible I think it is a matter of having him at home, and making sure I do get out for time to do what ever- even just a bit of time shopping makes a difference! I hope also to get in to town to the music school concerts, on a Friday.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Myfanwy, I do so wish that we were closer so that we could be of help to you. A friend of some standing might not seem so foreign to Fale if he were used to seeing them in and out of your home over a period of time.

Praying for a feasible solution for the situation for both of you.

Ohio Joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Myfanwy, I do so wish that we were closer so that we could be of help to you. A friend of some standing might not seem so foreign to Fale if he were used to seeing them in and out of your home over a period of time.
> 
> Praying for a feasible solution for the situation for both of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy.


Dear Joy- it does help being able to 'talk' about things- and so many on the TP seem to have similar sorts of situations as the DH gets older. Something has to start coming right!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Got my error corrected and found yarn with the same dye lot in my stash...go figure...that NEVER happens to me - hahahaha. 

Thank you all for sharing your troubles and your happiness. I truly believe that support is what it is all about. "Stuff" happens but it is all in how we handle it. I'm so thankful for all of you because when I think no one cares, I now know I am totally wrong!!! I love reading about what is all going on with everyone. Sorry I don't chime in a lot there but I feel I will when I get to know you all better  I want to add my congratulations to the new baby arriving and everyone else...keep hanging in there!!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Good morning, all - well, it's still technically morning here and I slept in later than usual due to finishing a book last night. Do you get that way when you reach the last 50 pages or so, and just feel you must read through to the end?
> 
> Love the pictures of Berkley; she's adorable. Bosley's adorable too, but, let's face it, Berkley's cuter!
> 
> Feeling good today because today is my kid sister's 60th birthday. :lol: Six months ago, we weren't sure we'd be able to celebrate this day. The cancer she had beaten a few years ago came back this spring, stronger than before, and we were all pretty scared. But she's in remission again, thanks to an awesome medical team, and there's every reason to believe she'll be with us for lots more birthdays!! So if you feel inclined this evening, please join me in raising your glass/cup/tankard/whatever and wishing a very happy birthday to Jane. Have a great day, everyone.


I am raising my cup(tea) to Jane for a Happy Birthday today and many more. Skal(Norwegian for cheers)


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> What did he do in On Golden Pond? We watch that every year when we first come to the cabin. I love it. We have lots of vocal loons just like the movie. We also have a very, very vocal eagle in his nest behind us. The parents usually sit in the tree in our neighbors yarn looking out over the lake . The seem to be able to tune out their child. However I CAN'T.
> I love Bosley's picture. Love the name, I think that it fits.


Hi, jmai5421, On Golden Pond, he was with the play on the road and worked as a rigger/stagehand as he does in other shows. The stars of this show were Tom Bosley (played Howard Cunningham on Happy Days) and Michael Learned (played Olivia Walton on The Waltons). As you can guess, Bosley was named for Tom Bosley. I even have a couple of pictures of the two Bosley's together.

Bea


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

pamie - you too - i'm always in my pajamas unless i need to leave the house. cuts down on the laundry. lol

i love being at home - it has some bearing on my decision to not go west this year. i don't leave the acerage very often. it suits me just fine to be at home.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Joe, sometimes I think I am too much of a recluse as well. I don't mind staying home, I rarely get lonesome, and I enjoy doing my own thing! I guess KP is also providing social interaction, and I can do it in my pajamas!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

what a handsome dog - they are so good with children - don't think they have a mean bone in their body.

sam



BeaStitcher said:


> Sam - Bosley is a beautiful English Bulldog. He's brindle in coloring and has very classic features. He just needs to lose about 6 or 7 lbs per vet orders, due to the fact we recently discovered he has hip displasia. They are great and loving pets. He always wants to be with family. He truly recognizes family, and everyone else has to be a friend. He especially loves kids. He really likes Michelle, our mail lady ... she brings him dog biscuits. He loves Tashi, our little Shih Tzu, even though she's the boss. He puts up with her orneriness, and has never hurt her. He's definitely not mean in any way. He's a love, and even though I complain about his messiness, he's got my heart too.
> 
> Whenever we take him with us (like to Farmers' Market or just a walk), he is well received and people are constantly stopping us to admire him and pet him. Tashi is completely ignored, which doesn't bother her one bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

wonderful - improvement is always welcome. maybe this will help him recover even faster.

still sending him bushels of healing energy.

sam



daralene said:


> Just want to let you know they will be able to transport Jared to Ohio now so he can be close to home, or maybe even at home. He needs a lot of recovery, but is out of danger now. Thank you everyone :thumbup: :thumbup: so very much. :thumbup:


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

happy happy birthday jane - and many more.

sam



KatyNora said:


> Good morning, all - well, it's still technically morning here and I slept in later than usual due to finishing a book last night. Do you get that way when you reach the last 50 pages or so, and just feel you must read through to the end?
> 
> Love the pictures of Berkley; she's adorable. Bosley's adorable too, but, let's face it, Berkley's cuter!
> 
> Feeling good today because today is my kid sister's 60th birthday. :lol: Six months ago, we weren't sure we'd be able to celebrate this day. The cancer she had beaten a few years ago came back this spring, stronger than before, and we were all pretty scared. But she's in remission again, thanks to an awesome medical team, and there's every reason to believe she'll be with us for lots more birthdays!! So if you feel inclined this evening, please join me in raising your glass/cup/tankard/whatever and wishing a very happy birthday to Jane. Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Dandylion I saw the pic of Berkley she is beautiful!! Congrats. Mom looks great too. I see you in her. Bea I've heard so much about Bulldogs and how loving they are. I walk dogs at our shelter and the bull dog breeds are always so friendly and loving. And happy birthdy to your sister KatyNora I'm glad she beat the big C. My fanwy hope things work out for you with Fale. Lately, I've been the opposite I've wanted to get out of the house and be by myself but Pamie and sam you're making home sound so good I think I'll drag out my knitting stuff and get inspired!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you- just off out to hang the clothes on the line!



nittergma said:


> Dandylion I saw the pic of Berkley she is beautiful!! Congrats. Mom looks great too. I see you in her. Bea I've heard so much about Bulldogs and how loving they are. I walk dogs at our shelter and the bull dog breeds are always so friendly and loving. And happy birthdy to your sister KatyNora I'm glad she beat the big C. My fanwy hope things work out for you with Fale. Lately, I've been the opposite I've wanted to get out of the house and be by myself but Pamie and sam you're making home sound so good I think I'll drag out my knitting stuff and get inspired!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, your Roomba sounds great! I would think the fact that it cleans up dog hair would be a major selling point for it!! We have 3 , too much fur at shedding time!!! How is it on vinyl floors?


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

orcagrandma said:


> Just to let everyone know I will be out of the loop for a little while as I'm having eye surgery on both eyes tomorrow. So everyone enjoy the weekend and I can't wait to catch up. Happy knitting! Hope I can see soon as I have a onesey for a new baby to finish.


Wishing you well tomorrow for your surgery. Hopefully hear from you before too long.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

So glad Jared's recovery is coming along. Lots of prayers your way.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wishing you well on your surgery orcagrandma! Prayers for a speedy recovery!


oddball said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> > Just to let everyone know I will be out of the loop for a little while as I'm having eye surgery on both eyes tomorrow. So everyone enjoy the weekend and I can't wait to catch up. Happy knitting! Hope I can see soon as I have a onesey for a new baby to finish.
> ...


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> Good morning, all - well, it's still technically morning here and I slept in later than usual due to finishing a book last night. Do you get that way when you reach the last 50 pages or so, and just feel you must read through to the end?
> I certainly do know that feeling, it's a bit like knitting faster when you know you are near the end of the ball.
> Love the pictures of Berkley; she's adorable. Bosley's adorable too, but, let's face it, Berkley's cuter!
> 
> Feeling good today because today is my kid sister's 60th birthday. :lol: Six months ago, we weren't sure we'd be able to celebrate this day. The cancer she had beaten a few years ago came back this spring, stronger than before, and we were all pretty scared. But she's in remission again, thanks to an awesome medical team, and there's every reason to believe she'll be with us for lots more birthdays!! So if you feel inclined this evening, please join me in raising your glass/cup/tankard/whatever and wishing a very happy birthday to Jane. Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

it sweeps up everything on my tile kitchen floor. one reason i got it was that i intend to put down hardwood floors soon and thought it would be great on them.

sam



nittergma said:


> Sam, your Roomba sounds great! I would think the fact that it cleans up dog hair would be a major selling point for it!! We have 3 , too much fur at shedding time!!! How is it on vinyl floors?


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Good morning, all - well, it's still technically morning here and I slept in later than usual due to finishing a book last night. Do you get that way when you reach the last 50 pages or so, and just feel you must read through to the end?
> 
> Love the pictures of Berkley; she's adorable. Bosley's adorable too, but, let's face it, Berkley's cuter!
> 
> Feeling good today because today is my kid sister's 60th birthday. :lol: Six months ago, we weren't sure we'd be able to celebrate this day. The cancer she had beaten a few years ago came back this spring, stronger than before, and we were all pretty scared. But she's in remission again, thanks to an awesome medical team, and there's every reason to believe she'll be with us for lots more birthdays!! So if you feel inclined this evening, please join me in raising your glass/cup/tankard/whatever and wishing a very happy birthday to Jane. Have a great day, everyone.


Okay, KatyNora, but don't tell Bosley. It would hurt his feelings.

Bea


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

it's friday again - meet me at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/edit_post.jsp?postnum=1927826

sam


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

There's a problem, Sam.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks, Sam. I think Bosley's a handsome guy too. 

Bea


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Please forgive me for the huge pictures. I don't know how to do this any other way. sue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What nice pictures! Welcome Berkley! Congratulations Sue she is beautiful!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam I tried logging on to the new tea party and got your original message to be edited.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Same here?!


Sandy said:


> Sam I tried logging on to the new tea party and got your original message to be edited.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Perhaps a computer error? I can't post either


wannabear said:


> There's a problem, Sam.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I started to press update, but didn't know if I should or not! That may be all that needs to be done.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I pressed update and it chastised me.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

BeaStitcher said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, all - well, it's still technically morning here and I slept in later than usual due to finishing a book last night. Do you get that way when you reach the last 50 pages or so, and just feel you must read through to the end?
> ...


Oh, Bea, I wouldn't hurt Bosley's feelings for the world! He's much too cuddly looking.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Sam I tried logging on to the new tea party and got your original message to be edited.


Try this:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-101690-1.html


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> BeaStitcher said:
> 
> 
> > KatyNora said:
> ...


Didn't really think you would, KatyNora. He'd love cuddling with you though. He thinks he's a lap dog.

Bea


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Sam I tried logging on to the new tea party and got your original message to be edited.
> ...


Thanks a lot.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

dandylion said:


> Oh, you must mean the double chin!!! How come hers looks so cute and mine doesn't?  Thank you so much, daralene. You are a peach!!
> 
> I have to go back and read all of the responses so I can properly thank all y'all. I promise to get to it, and 5mms, I have been knitting and crocheting up a storm for her and will try to get some pictures. I really can't wait to see her in the little piggy hat and tush cover. I may have to make them larger, though  Hope not.
> Gotta go, and make arrangements to go see her. Sue
> ...


You always make me laugh. No I didn't mean double chins :shock: Too funny. You will be the best Grandma ever with your lovely sense of humor :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Katy Nora....Feeling good today because today is my kid sister's 60th birthday. Six months ago, we weren't sure we'd be able to celebrate this day. The cancer she had beaten a few years ago came back this spring, stronger than before, and we were all pretty scared. But she's in remission again, thanks to an awesome medical team, and there's every reason to believe she'll be with us for lots more birthdays!! So if you feel inclined this evening, please join me in raising your glass/cup/tankard/whatever and wishing a very happy birthday to Jane. Have a great day, everyone.
+++++++++++++++++++++
___________________________
Happy Birthday Jane and many more :thumbup: Congratulations and Best Wishes!!!! I sure will lift my glass to you! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

wannabear said:


> I pressed update and it chastised me.


Oh wannabear.......how dare it :thumbdown:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > Orgagrandma (I hope I spelled that correct) good luck on the eye surgery my prayers are with you.
> ...


 :lol: 5mmdpns i said something very similar the other day, our house is like a zoo sometimes with the critters, but we find ourselves laughing at them, other folks may thing we are dumb, dull or insane, but its our life, such as it is. we too have to put the dogs outside, maddi thinks the vac. is an alien she tries to climb on top of something and the cats go the the back of house, poor bailey now is so deaf, doesn't matter to her. i would love to see the cats stalk a rumba, they are so funny creaping up on something new. and if you goose them who knew they could jump that high :mrgreen:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Such a pleasant thread this wk with lots of + news from all.
Congrats to dandyline sue on the birthday babe. She is beautiful and does indeed look more mature than newborn.
I once recall deliverying over a 15lb infant when I worked in labor and delivery at our county hospital. I felt particularly sorry for Mom who had born her and would be carrying her for sometime to come. The current arrival of lg. babies is probably due to the undercurrent of rampid diabetes or latent in our population of mothers. 
Sam: I envy you your roomba as since they first arrived I have wanted one but haven't found the bucks.
I attended my first Tai chi lesson since the injury and managed fairly well. Yet yesterday I had back spasms when
I walked very much on the senior outing and used the walker
for support on the longer trip to the Grammy museum. For around the house I manage with just the cane for added support occasionally and when going up or down stairs or into the bus. I still would like to adopt a dog or two for company. I am gone a good portion of most days which makes me reluctant. I look forward to the next tea party.
Good luck on your surgery orcagrandma though I don't mean luck you know because Jehovah watches over his own. May you enjoy its success. What kind of sg is it? Hope to hear from you asap. 
Joe: You remind me of my mother. Though plagued by severe heart problems for the last 11 yrs of her life. The house and garden had to be maintained to perfection. And don't take any shortcuts. Me, I resent it then, and I resent it now. I don't like being a slave to dirt. Living in a desert the dust really rules supreme here also. In the mid west I have seen homes where curtains stayed white the year around and here my curtains needed washing and ironing every month so I have done away with them and have just windows. 
Myfanwy: I empathize with your situation. Deal with what is and don't let the labels throw you, it's the behavior that counts and the love behind everything you do for him is what counts to make the rest of his and your life fulfilling. Let him live in his past accomplishements, they still belong to him as memories. Perhaps write down his stories so that they will live for the rest of his family forever. Furnish them with whatever photos you have and then the scrapbook will serve to refresh and reinforce his memory. I did this for my friend as he became entrenched in dementia and we had so many discussions about his life on the farm in Missouri, that later when I went to visit him in his last days in Missouri I recognized the place as if I had grown up there.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

BeaStitcher said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > What did he do in On Golden Pond? We watch that every year when we first come to the cabin. I love it. We have lots of vocal loons just like the movie. We also have a very, very vocal eagle in his nest behind us. The parents usually sit in the tree in our neighbors yarn looking out over the lake . The seem to be able to tune out their child. However I CAN'T.
> ...


I have a really, really old version of On Golden Pond. I can't find a copyright date but it is with Henry Fonda and Katherine Hepburn and also Jane Fonda. It is actually VHS. We still have our old VHS player at the cabin with lots of old videos.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> BeaStitcher said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, jmai5421, On Golden Pond, he was with the play on the road and worked as a rigger/stagehand as he does in other shows. The stars of this show were Tom Bosley (played Howard Cunningham on Happy Days) and Michael Learned (played Olivia Walton on The Waltons). As you can guess, Bosley was named for Tom Bosley. I even have a couple of pictures of the two Bosley's together.
> ...


I love that particular version of On Golden Pond too. Although I enjoyed the play that Henry worked on, the version with Henry Fonda, Katherine Hepburn and Jane Fonda I liked the best.

Bea

PS: The release date was January 22, 1982.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> BeaStitcher said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 said:
> ...


I can't resist a trivia challenge, jmai, so checked the box on my DVD copy of On Golden Pond. The movie was released in 1981 and both Hepburn and Henry Fonda won Oscars. It was Fonda's last picture, sadly.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi all! I haven't been posting for a couple of weeks for various reasons. The most recent reason is conjunctivitis (pink eye) in both eyes which made it difficult to read fine print on the computer. OK for TV (the Olympics) and crocheting and knitting although my eyes tired easily doing anything. Saw the ophthalmologist and have been using drops so I'm on the mend.

Anyway, Sue sent me a PM with a link to the pictures of her new ggg niece and I had to come and look. She is beautiful, Sue! You're so lucky to have received such a nice birthday gift. And I'm sorry I missed your birthday. Happy, happy birthday, sweet Sue!

It's eerie how Sue and I share so many things. Well, here's another one!! I'm assuming from what I've read that your birthday was on August 9th. Well, my mother and my paternal grandmother also had birthdays on August 9th. How's that for a coincidence?

Will try to keep up with you all, but it's hard. You're such great conversationalists.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thank you Doris, and it's so good to see that pretty Avatar again. You are correct that my birthday was the 9th and yes, there is another connection for us. Strange, yet nice.

I've been busy too. My nephew's Boston Terrier was awfully sick (vet bill $1350.00) He seems to be back to normal now, and maybe things will slow down so I can get back to the tea party. You too, I hope. 
Take care of those eyes, and we'll be back on track soon. Sue



DorisT said:


> Hi all! I haven't been posting for a couple of weeks for various reasons. The most recent reason is conjunctivitis (pink eye) in both eyes which made it difficult to read fine print on the computer. OK for TV (the Olympics) and crocheting and knitting although my eyes tired easily doing anything. Saw the ophthalmologist and have been using drops so I'm on the mend.
> 
> Anyway, Sue sent me a PM with a link to the pictures of her new ggg niece and I had to come and look. She is beautiful, Sue! You're so lucky to have received such a nice birthday gift. And I'm sorry I missed your birthday. Happy, happy birthday, sweet Sue!
> 
> ...


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> I was at the grocery store tonight and got a phone call on my cell. It was my sister and she said I wasn't in a good place to get this message. My heart dropped and I could feel my body quivering inside. My nephew was driving to college from Ohio to Missouri and the police had called to say that Karen's son had been in a bad accident and had been life-lifted to the hospital. Karen and her husband left immediately to go there and my other sister is the one that called me. We don't know all the details but just got another message that he had a broken leg and a punctured lung, so a big relief. It was horrible not knowing. He is such a handsome young man and has been working in the big Mennonite restaurant, Hartville Kitchen, ever since he was old enough to work, so he is very responsible. Just had to tell someone as can't talk to mom as we didn't want to tell her till we had more news and it is too late now. For that second after she said I wasn't in a good place for the message I thought mom was gone or my brother who had just been in ICU for a month. I'm so glad my nephew will be ok. I wanted to call my aunt to pray, but it was too late to call her too. Then I went to get in on our family page on Facebook to see if there was any news and couldn't get in. Apparently someone in Poland tried to log into my account???? Guess people want to get personal information on us and then access our banks and who knows what all. There are so many wonderful people in this world and so many we just don't know. I like to think there are more wonderful people than those that try to do things like this. All of these things just happened, so I am still calming down. Off to bed, sure hope I can sleep.


 :-( 
darlene--Sorry I am so late reading the TP from 3August, and hearing about your nephew. I pray all is better for him by now. Please know my thoughts and prayers are with your family. Still having a hard time missing my dear Fred, and trying to stay busy. I spend a lot of time at the gym working off my excess pounds and getting back into shape. I am having a hard time staying focused with computer and TV. I hardly watch TV anymore. Not trying to be depressing,it's just so hard to find a new normal!!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> We're all here for you Carol - I know that Fred's family has been wonderful and I'm so glad - but your TP family is here too so if we can help please let us know - I am so inspired by your determination to honor Fred by being happy - Bless your heart - Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> ...


 :wink: 
thank you so very much. I am sorry I have not been on TP as of late. It seems the days just don't have enough hours. I do better when I am busy. I sit down and fall asleep so I go to bed. I am going to my brother's the 28th of August for about two weeks. He lives North of Birmingham, Al. then to Ga. to see my daughter on the way back home. A girlfriend of mine is going with me, so I won't have to drive alone. It does mean alot to mean for my TP friends to think of me. When I get back I will try to stay in touch regularily. I has been a difficult two and one half months. Some days are better then other days it seems like yesterday. I know I have to remember the great memories only right now they even make me cry, so I try to stay busy.Thanks a million again.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I also made little candy wrappers of the happy couple to sprinkle around on the tables. If you can use a computer at all, these are a real hit at all events I've taken them to...a large bag of Hershey's Minature candy bars (or more, if you like). I made a table in Microsoft Word and made these little wrappers with a photo of the couple and some wording and clip art hearts. They are printed on regular typing paper, wrapped around the little candy bars (around the outside, over the manufacturer's wrapper) and secured in place with a glue stick. I've made a bunch this year for high school graduation parties...really fun and unique.


 :wink: :lol:  How smart you are!! What a wonderful idea!!!!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Here is a sunrise that I took on our way up to get more wood at 5:30 am.


 :wink: :lol: Love the sunrise pictures. I find such peace in the natural beauty of the earth and creation. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just as a note and a huge thank you for all your prayers for my friend who was on the motorcycle 8 days ago and was in a bad accident due to moose on the road. He is coming home from the hospital today. The docs have done all they can for him and now it is time that is required for healing. With his injuries, he should not have been discharged for at least a month! Prayers do get answered and in a great way! No operation is needed on his shoulder. He needs his wife's homecooking!!!


 :wink: Glad your friend survived the motorcycle accident without injuries. I am so afraid of them because other people don't show respect for motorcycles (knowing people are on them)!! My son drives on to commute to work when weather permits. I try not to worry, but have seen and heard outcomes when someone has an accident. Hope all is well by now.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hello everyone..... this has been a busy week and a half. My brother is here since Friday, July 27th with my niece (19) and nephew (14) until this coming Sunday. My niece will be leaving on Aug 19th for Bradley University in Peoria, Illinois so I've been getting in as much time with her as I can. We have been bonding over movies, games, and shopping.
> 
> I have not had a chance to read all of the posts on this tea party. I did see that Myfanwy and her family were not affected by the volcano, great news. I saw that 5mmdpns has a friend that was injured in an accident, but since has been sent home and is recovering.... prayers for your friend. Sam, you posted that you think Hickory has another brood on the way, not sure either you or Hickory could possibly be ready for this.
> 
> ...


 :lol: Congratulations Flockie. I have put in a few applications for part-time work, but as of yet have not heard from them. It's ok for now since I'm going to my brothers the end of the month for two weeks. Has been cooler our way this week.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> To all Kprs: Alovely warm day-actually hot by 9:00 am this am and remains quite hot at 6 pm. Feels good to me. My lab results turned up a few minor issues,but noted among these was a low sodium. That may account for some of the malaise that I have noted. Yay!!!today managed 45 mins of Tai Chi before the return of muscle spasms in my back and calf. So that's measurable progress. A busy wk this wk with trips with the seniors.
> Myfanwy: When I was caring for my dear friend who had dementia upon an episode of confusion one day he suddenly had cravings for food at peculiar times, in peculiar amts for things that he had never eaten much of-particularly sweets. He also ate very lg amts of food, while he had been one who ate very minimal amts priorly. In working with others I have found that some lose their relationship with time and their poor memory leads them to believe that is time to eat even if they have just eaten a whole me. Ultimately, I concluded that this was a memory prob. They didn't remember eating. The effort that they had to exert to keep up with things that they forgot and the energy they expend looking for things also contributed. Similarly certain parts of the brain controlling appetite an satisfaction are lost as brain function is lost. You must prepare dear for his forgetting who he is, who you are, where anything is, where he is. Just distract him from his anxiety about these things, while not placing too much stress on it yourself. My fondest love for you for your loving concern about these things. It shows your love for him and that is the important thing. Let your concerns re:
> these thing pass away so that you can cherish these latter days with him. Someday these times will be looked back upon fondly and these deeds of sacrifice will give you personal satisfaction and fulfillment. Store them up with frequent pictures with the two of you in your various activities. My love and concern for you:
> Marlark Marge.


 :wink: :lol: Great advise Marge--I know I experienced this with my Precious Fred. It can get heart wrenching, so you have to find humor in some of the things they do. Not laughing at the disease, because it is horrible, but just at life's funny twist. MAKE EVERY MOMENT COUNT--YOU MAY NOT HAVE THE NEXT MOMENT!!! One of the most wonderful songs is by Garth Brooks--"Will She Know How Much I Loved Her?" and also"The Dance"


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Southern Gal--
> 
> Perhaps he really is dense, but perhaps he was simply expressing his concern in his own limited way. Guys aren't usually the most profound verbally when they get upset-- well, to be honest, they're not usually much good at expressing emotions--period. Ohio Joy


 :wink: :lol: I know I was blessed with one of a kind--my Dear Fred told me every day how much he loved me and appreciated me.!!! Yes, everyday, and several times a day.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Thanks, Settleg, I appreciate that very much!
> 
> And mjs, I like round numbers like 70 and 80, but it's the ones in between that seem to get to most people.
> 
> ...


 :lol:  Happy Belated Birthday--may you have laughter, peace, love and good health throughout your entire year.


----------



## AddisonJ05 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

